# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Urologe empfiehlt jetzt (zwingend) Biopsie

## dieter286

Hallo,

ich bin 63 Jahre und seit einigen Wochen mit dem Risiko befasst, evtl. Prostatakrebs zu haben:

Mitte Januar 2021: Jahres-Check Hausarzt mit PSA-Wert 43 und Auffälligkeit im Urin

1 Woche später: Vorsorge beim Urologen (tasten, Ultraschall, Blutabnahme): PSA-Wert 27 und wiederum Auffälligkeit im Urin

Ein paar Tage später Blasenspiegelung ohne weitere Auffälligkeit (Urologe hatte vorher darauf hingewiesen, dass Urintest durchaus fehlerhafte Auffälligkeit anzeigen kann) 

dann 2 Wochen Antibiotika eingenommen

nach weiteren 4 Wochen erneute Blutabnahme beim Urologen: PSA-Wert 40; freier PSA-Wert 3
- lt. Urologe sollte der freie PSA-Wert > 16 % des PSA-Wertes sein
- Biopsie zur weiteren Abklärung jetzt zwingend

Grundsätzlich habe ich einen kompetenten Eindruck vom Urologen gewonnen. Jetzt beschäftigt mich das Thema natürlich und ich versuche hier weitere Informationen oder auch Hinweise zu erhalten. Eine Vielzahl von Themen habe ich hier bereits gelesen  aber jeder Fall ist natürlich irgendwie anders.

Zur ergänzenden Info: ca. 2 Wochen nach der Blasenspiegelung war ich auf Empfehlung des Hausarztes auch bei einer Darmspiegelung bei der diverse Polypen entfernt und teilweise sogar geklammert werden musste. Der Arzt meinte es war wirklich gut, dass ich jetzt gekommen bin. Eine Nachuntersuchung findet hier Im Juni 2021 statt (Termin bereits vereinbart).

Bis 2016 war ich nahezu regelmäßig (jährlich) bei Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bzw. Jahres-Check; dann hatte ich es (leider??) schleifen lassen..

Vielen Dank!

mfg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Dieter,

willkommen im Forum des BPS. Der Urologe scheint wohl kompetent zu sein. Vorab würde ich Dir empfehlen, die Hotline: https://www.prostatakrebs-beratung.de/
anzurufen. Falls noch nicht geschehen, bitte auch einen ersten Blick ins Basiswissen: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf werfen.

Alles Gute für die kommenden Therapien bzw. Untersuchungen. Um eine Biopsie wirst Du nicht herumkommen

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,

Deine derzeitige Situation ist die klassische Ausgangslage für eine Biopsie. In dem von Harald verlinkten "Basiswissen" ist der ein ganzes Kapitel (6.5) gewidmet.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Bis 2016 war ich nahezu regelmäßig (jährlich) bei Vorsorgeuntersuchungen bzw. Jahres-Check; dann hatte ich es (leider??) schleifen lassen..


Dieter,

der unstete PSA ist ein Hinweis, dass du vielleicht (auch) Prostatitis hast. Der erhoehte Wert also nicht (nur) von einem eventuell vorhandenen Tumor kommt.

Das gesagt waere es besser gewesen, die Biopsie zu machen, solange der PSA noch einstellig ist.

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Habe mich weiter informiert, insbesondere bei der oben empfohlenen Hotline angerufen.

Der Urologe hatte mir beim Aufklärungsgespräch gesagt, dass er 6 Stiche / Proben entnehmen wird (also abweichend zu den Leitlinien, was ich bei dem Gespräch noch nicht wusste).

Beim Informationsgespräch mit der Hotline wurde die Abweichung zur Leitlinie thematisiert bzw. kritisch gesehen. Da ich in der Nähe eines Prostatakrebszentrums wohne ist jetzt die Überlegung eine Biopsie in Verbindung mit einem bildgebenden MRT zu machen. Ich werde mich da mal informieren und ggfls. den Biopsie-Termin beim Urologen doch noch absagen.

mfg

----------


## MartinWK

MRT und Fusionsbiopsie ist sicher besser.

----------


## dieter286

Also nach einem weiteren Gespräch mit dem Urologen hat die Biopsie jetzt stattgefunden. Urologe hat erklärt, dass er kein höheres Risiko als notwendig eingehen will und deswegen nur 6 Proben entnimmt. Ferner ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit "das er was findet" bei meinen Werten relativ hoch.

Ich hatte mich vorher auch noch bei einem Urologen informiert, der die Fusionsbiopsie anbietet, unterhalten. Ein frühester Termin wäre hier Ende April möglich gewesen. Aufgrund meiner Werte hat aber auch er dazu geraten, keine Zeit zu verlieren und die Biopsie von meinem Urologen jetzt vornehmen zu lassen.

Im Laufe der Woche ab 29.03. ist das Ergebnis zu erwarten.

mfg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ferner ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit "das er was findet" bei meinen Werten relativ hoch.


Hallo Dieter,

irgendwie nicht logisch ? Dann muss der Urologe ja schon Werte haben ? Warum dann das Ergebnis erst am 29.3.2021 ?

Gruß Harald

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

ich versuche seit einigen Tagen per Google herauszufinden, was es mit sehr hohen PSA-Werten auf sich hat. Grundsätzlich ist mir schon klar, dass ein (sehr) hoher Wert ein starkes Indiz für Prostatakrebs ist. Meine persönlichen Daten habe ich bereits hier eingestellt:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ngend)-Biopsie

Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie überrascht, dass man in der Literatur hierzu nichts gesondert findet. Lediglich der Hinweis, dass bei 4 - 10 ng/ml das Krebsrisiko bei ca. 25 - 40 % liegt.

Auch mein Urologe hat auf meine Frage "welche hohen Werte gibt es denn" nicht so richtig geantwortet, sondern vielmehr darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich hier um ein komplexes Berechnungssystem mit vielen Faktoren handelt und eine Aussage hierzu nicht getroffen werden kann. De facto habe ich aber so einen hohen Wert (auch nach 14-tägiger Einnahme von Antibiotika). In dem Zusammenhang habe ich auch Hinweise gefunden, dass man bei solch hohen Werten ggfls. 4 Wochen lang Antibiotika einnehmen soll(?).

Insofern besten Dank für Hinweise oder ob ich da "unnötig recherchiere".

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bereits am 29.3. ist Goldstandard in Quebec. 14 Tage nach meiner Biopsie hieß es, Ergebnisse in 4-6 Wochen, obwohl längst im Archiv. Hatte ich ja schon mehrfach berichtet.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter, du googelst vielleicht besser Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie. Bei der Prostata gibt es keine Sicherheit, sondern nur Erwartungswerte.

Ein Lotterieticket mit einer 1:10.000.000 Chance, einen Preis von 10.000.000 zu gewinnen, hat einen Erwartungswert von 1.

Der Erwartungswert bei einem PSA von 40 ist signifikanter Krebs und Antibiotika machen dich da nur noch kränker, es sei denn, du nimmst sie nach der Biopsie prophylaktisch.

----------


## RalfDm

Dieter,

es bringt nichts, Deine Geschichte auf mehrere threads zu verteilen, ich habe sie darum zusammengeführt.

"Sehr hoch" ist relativ. Der höchste PSA-Wert, von dem ich bisher gelesen habe, betrug 15.000 ng/ml.

Ralf

----------


## dieter286

Danke Ralf und KarlEmagne, bin "noch am lernen" mit der Thematik.

mfg

----------


## dieter286

Ergebnis Biopsie: Gleason Score 4 + 4 = 8

jetzt erfolgt Knochenszintigrafie + MRT Abdomen

*Empfehlung Urologe unabhängig davon: sofortige Terminvereinbarung für Prostatektomie!!


*Das muss ich jetzt mal verarbeiten. Etwas überrascht war ich, dass er von Alternativen wie Bestrahlung abrät: Gefahr, wenn der Krebs (z.B. in einigen Jahren) zurückkehrt, dass es dann keine weitere gute Option zur Behandlung mehr gibt.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,



> Gefahr, wenn der Krebs (z.B. in einigen Jahren) zurückkehrt, dass es dann keine weitere gute Option zur Behandlung mehr gibt.


der Mann hat hat recht, auch wenn einige Foristen das anders sehen werden. Es sollten sich mal die äußern, die nach einer Bestrahlung eine RP haben machen lassen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Der Urologe sollte wissen, dass bei Prostatakrebs keine Eile geboten ist. Man hat in Studien festgestellt, dass auch bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko es nichts ausmacht, wenn die Operation erst sechs Monate nach der Diagnose erfolgt. Aber so eine Diagnose wie bei Dir hat der Urologe auch nicht jeden Tag und da wird dann Alarm gemacht. Die Nebenwirkungen, die Du Dir bei der anstehenden Therapie "einfängst" werden Dich für den Rest Deines Lebens begleiten und es auch ganz verändern. Da sollte man schon überlegen, was man am besten macht.

Wo soll denn die Operation erfolgen? Die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen und besten Ergebnisse hat nicht die Klinik in der Nähe sondern ein zertifiziertes Prostatakrebszentrum.

Auch sollte man das Ergebnis des Knochenszintigramms abwarten. Wenn Du überall Knochenmetastasen haben solltest - wovon ich nicht ausgehe - wäre die Entscheidung über eine Operation eine zweite, ärztliche Meinung wert.

----------


## dieter286

Danke Georg, konnte jetzt bereits die Termine für Knochenszintigrafie und MRT vereinbaren. Mit den Ergebnissen werde ich ggfls. eine 2. ärztliche Meinung einholen. Ich werde bei Protstatakrebszentren im süddeutschen Raum anfragen.

----------


## dieter286

OP mit DaVinci oder konventionell??  

   Nochmals kurz meine Werte nach Biopsie:

  Gleason-Score 4 +4 =8
PSA 40
  Ergebnisse aus Knochenszintigrafie und MRT liegen noch nicht vor


  Da die Therapie tendenziell in Richtung OP geht und ich mir auch eine OP mit DaVinci vorstellen kann, bin ich dabei, mich über die beiden Varianten zu informieren. Sprechstunden mit den Operateuren in drei Kliniken vereinbare ich derzeit. Dabei möchte ich soweit möglich gut vorbereitet sein.
  Meine (Google)-Recherchen haben bisher noch nicht zu dem gewünschten Erfolg in der Form geführt, dass es quasi eine Gegenüberstellung von Vor- und Nachteilen gibt. Auffällig ist eigentlich, dass auf der Nachteilseite von DaVinci immer die hohen Kosten genannt werden?

  Einen Überblick kann man sich auch hier verschaffen, wenn man die Optionen auswählt:
https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=rating
  Allerdings komme ich mit den jeweiligen Summen nicht ganz klar, weil die Summen doch immer 100 % ergeben müssten?
  Bei dieser Auswahl kann auch jeweils differenziert werden nach
  DaVinci
  DaVinci + HB
  DaVinci + RT
  Was bedeutet denn HB und RT  da konnte ich nichts erklärendes finden.

  Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen und Hinweise.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Dieter, also HB - Hormonbehandlung, RT - Bestrahlung. Als ich mich für eine RPE entschieden habe, wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, mir was anderes wie DaVinci auszusuchen. Von daher kann ich zu deiner Recherche nichts beitragen. Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welche Vorteile eine offene OP haben sollte. So oder so bleibt es eine große OP und man braucht eine Weile bis man wieder auf den Beinen und voll fit ist. Ich wurde im Siloah vom Chefarzt operiert und musste obwohl GKV Mitglied nichts extra für die OP bezahlen. Am Abend vor der OP kam der Arzt und hat mir eingehend erläutert was er macht und ich konnte mit ihm noch Details besprechen und vereinbaren. Viel Erfolg

----------


## Georg_

Die Kosten für DaVinci sind höher, da der Roboter teuer ist. Es ist ja eine robotergestützte Operation. Prof. Graefen hat in Magdeburg einen Vortrag zum Vergleich der beiden Verfahren, offene OP und DaVinci, gehalten und kam zu dem Schluss, dass das Ergebnis gleich ist, wenn die Operateure beides gleich gut können. 
Ich würde sagen, in einem Krankenhaus mit DaVinci Roboter werden mehr Operationen gemacht und daher wird das Ergebnis besser sein als im Kreiskrankenhaus.

Bei den Abkürzungen kann ich nur vermuten: HB = Hormonbehandlung = ADT und RT = Bestrahlung.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Dieter,
da bin ich mal gespannt, was bei Dir möglich ist. Bei meinen Recherchen vor 3 Jahren, im Frühjahr 2018, habe ich bei den Kliniken, bei denen DaVinci angeboten wurde meistens Limitierungen bezüglich Gleason Score, meistens <= 7 und PSA <10 ng/ml gefunden. Mit Deinen Werten 



> Gleason-Score 4 +4 =8
> PSA 40


wärst Du da raus. Kann sich aber ja geändert haben. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls Erfolg.
Arnold

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,



> Meine (Google)-Recherchen haben bisher noch nicht zu dem gewünschten Erfolg in der Form geführt, dass es quasi eine Gegenüberstellung von Vor- und Nachteilen gibt. Auffällig ist eigentlich, dass auf der Nachteilseite von DaVinci immer die hohen Kosten genannt werden?


warum schaust Du dazu nicht einfach ins Basiswissen? Abschnitt 8.1.4, Seite 84. Und hier kannst Du Dir eine Klinik aussuchen, die für die da-Vinci-RP keine Zuzahlung fordert.

Ralf

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Dieter,
Du schreibst vom süddeutschen Raum, sollte ein Münchner Prostatakrebszentrum dabei sein und Du interessiert sein, hätte ich eine Empfehlung eines meiner Meinung nach Top Operateurs.
Ich glaube immer noch , es ist nicht wichtig, ob offene OP oder Da Vinci, wichtig ist es wie gut der Operateur ist.
Gruß Reiner

----------


## dieter286

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> warum schaust Du dazu nicht einfach ins Basiswissen? Abschnitt 8.1.4, Seite 84. Und hier kannst Du Dir eine Klinik aussuchen, die für die da-Vinci-RP keine Zuzahlung fordert.
> 
> Ralf


DANKE - mir sind die verschiedenen Informationsquellen noch nicht so bekannt.

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter, je mehr Informationen du hast, desto besser kannst du eine Entscheidung treffen. Warte erst einmal die Ergebnisse der MRT und Szinti ab.

Grundsätzlich ist DaVinci besser. Es gibt aber seltene Kontraindikationen, wie beispielsweise schwere Verwachsungen im Bauchraum nach einem Blinddarmdurchbruch, denn laparoskopisches Gerät muss am Gedärm vorbei eingeführt werden. Auch ist die Gefahr eines Schlaganfalls bei DaVinci etwas höher, weil der Patient mit dem Kopf nach unten gelagert wird.

Bin kein Experte, aber vielleicht kannst du es selbst recherchieren. 

Weiterhin gibt es eine manchmal als veraltet kritisierte Meinung, dass sich Verhärtungen um die Prostata herum in der offenen Variante besser tasten lassen. 

Wichtiger als die Methode ist m.E. die Erfahrung und Erfolgsstatistik des Operateurs. Auch nach DaVinci kann es schwere Komplikationen geben.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieter, nach 6 Stanzen und deiner Angabe 4+4 ohne weitere Details werden erst ein PSMA PET/CT und ein mpMRT ein gutes Staging (Ausbreitung) erlauben. Ohne jetzt hier Panik verbreiten zu wollen kann eine vorschnelle Entscheidung zur Op diesen Therapiepfad triggern: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...PK-intraduktal

----------


## dieter286

Danke für den Hinweis Martin. Bei einem Telefonat mit der Beratungshotline des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. habe ich grundsätzlich auch einen Querverweis zu PSMA PET/CT erhalten. 
Ein erneuter Blick in meinen Histologischen Befundbericht sollte zu weiterer Vorsicht führen:
Hauptdiagnose Kribriformes Adenokarzinom der Prostata

Bin jetzt doch etwas irritert, dass mein Urologe auf diese alternative (sinnvollere) Möglichkeit nicht hingewiesen hat??
Eine Veröffentlichung von Prof. Bonkhoff aus Berlin (ohne Datumsangabe) ist da doch seh aufschlußreich - mit diversen fachlichen Begriffen muss ich mich noch auseinandersetzen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter, je höher der PSA bei gesicherter PK-Diagnose, desto geringer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Tumor noch nicht aus der Prostata heraus gewachsen ist. Das kribriforme Muster ist darüber hinaus mit einer erheblich höheren Gefahr von Fernmetastasen assoziiert.

Sollte sich in der nun geplanten Bildgebung extrakapsuläres Wachstum bestätigen, streiten die Experten über die besten Optionen. Die einen glauben, eine Entfernung des Primärtumors sei in jedem Fall sinnvoll, so auch dein Urologe. Die anderen zweifeln am Sinn einer RP, wenn mit unsauberen Resektionsrändern zu rechnen ist, der Tumor auf Deutsch nicht im Guten entfernt wird. Keine Bildgebung kann das lokale Tumorwachstum so gut einschätzen wie der Schnellschitt unter der OP. Es kann dir also passieren, dass in MRT und CT kein extrakapsuläres Wachstum zu sehen ist und unter der OP mit Blick auf unsaubere Ränder mehr entfernt werden muss, als wünschenswert. Wenn Blase oder Sphinkter infiltriert sind, hast du schwere Komplikationen und Inkontinenz zu fürchten, ohne dass dir jemand die Gewissheit geben könnte, hinterher krebsfrei zu sein. Insofern spricht viel für die Alternative einer Strahlentherapie. Die wirkt mit weniger Risiken rund um die Prostata herum.

----------


## dieter286

Soweit verstanden - aber kann man eine Strahlentherapie einsetzen, wenn auf bildgebenden Verfahren MRT und CT bestimmte betroffene Stellen nicht erkennbar sind, weil diese nur bei der OP direkt sichtbar werden. Dann wäre die Bestrahlung doch zu ungenau bzw. nicht ausreichend?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Die Bestrahlung bezieht alle Areale ein, die als Schnittränder in Frage kommen. Die Dosis ist aber schwer zu bemessen. Sie muß hoch genug sein, dass alle Tumorzellen absterben, jedoch nicht zu hoch, um Strahlenschäden und das Risiko von Sekundärtumoren zu begrenzen. Wenn doch noch Krebszellen überleben, ist nach der Bestrahlung keine OP mehr möglich.

Meistens funktioniert die Bestrahlung. 

Und egal welche Therapie du wählst, hast du mit kribriformem Wachstum leider sowieso eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs. Eine OP ändert daran im Vergleich zur Bestrahlung nicht viel.

Warte erstmal ab, was die Bildgebung findet.

----------


## dieter286

Auszug aus S3-Leitlinie vom März 2021, Seite 60:

5.25 Evidenzbasierte Empfehlung / Statement neu 2021 a. 
Das PSMA-PET hat eine höhere Genauigkeit (accuracy) für den Nachweis von  Prostatakarzinom-Metastasen als die Kombination aus Computertomographie und  Knochenszintigraphie. 
Empfehlungsgrad 0 b. Das PSMA-PET/CT kann beim High-Risk Prostatakarzinom (Gleason-Score 8- 10 oder T-Kategorie cT3/cT4 oder PSA≥20ng/ml) zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik  eingesetzt werden.

wie ist das zu verstehen: Ersetzt PSMA-PET/CT die Knochenszintigrafie?

----------


## hartmuth

> wie ist das zu verstehen: Ersetzt PSMA-PET/CT die Knochenszintigrafie?


Dieter, es soll die Szintigrafie und das CT ersetzen. Soll, weil noch nicht beschlossen. Obiges ist ein Auszug aus der Konsultationsfassung.
Er unterstützt dich gegenüber eventuellen Bedenken deines Urologen. Mach auf jeden Fall das PSMA-PET/CT. Nichts anderes legt auch die neue vorgeschlagene S3-Fassung nahe. Was du bisher aus der Diagnose weißt ist vollkommen unvollständig und es kann passieren, wie in diesen thread (Martin hat diesen auch schon verlinkt) beschrieben. Besser man kennt das Ausdehnungsstadium vorher, nicht nur, um böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden, sondern auch, um die richtige Therapie zu wählen, und sei es, um ungeeignete auszuschließen.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mittlerweile viele Threads hier gelesen und weitere sehr interessante Informationen aufgenommen. Respekt, welches Fachwissen hier dahintersteckt!
Ich bin ja immer noch in der Informationsphase, im April habe ich drei Termine in verschiedenen Uni-Kliniken vereinbart zur Besprechung / Empfehlung von Therapien.
Noch mal kurz mein aktueller Sachstand:
PSA 40, freier PSA 3
Gleason-Score 4 +4 =8
Hauptdiagnose aus histologischem Befund: Kribriformes Adenokarzinom der Prostata
  Ergebnisse aus Knochenszintigrafie und MRT liegen noch nicht vor


Folgende konkreten Fragen hätte ich jetzt:

Seit 1. April nehme ich täglich, morgens nach dem Frühstück 1 Tablette Bicalutamid TEVA 150mg Fil FTA N1. Ist das in so einer Phase grundsätzlich i.O.?Ich habe den sehr interessanten Bericht von Jürg gelesen. Nachdem dieser von 2007 ist, ist mir jetzt unklar, was sich da seither getan hat. Kann man das irgendwie recherchieren?In diesem Bericht wird auf die
Publikationen von Dr. Thomasz Beer et al. (Wöchentlich verabreichtes hochdosiertes Calcitriol und Docetaxel bei metastasiertem androgenunabhängigem Prostatakrebs) hingewiesen. Trotz Google konnte ich das nicht finden  kann jemand helfen.Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die sofortige OP-Empfehlung des Urologen angebracht oder sinnvoll ist. Er hat mich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass vor der OP noch Erkenntnisse aus Knochenszintigrafie und MRT notwendig sind (ich werde morgen versuchen, dass ich statt dieser beiden Untersuchungen ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen kann; die Liste der Kliniken die das anbieten habe ich bereits).Von der Beratungshotline des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. hatte ich noch den Hinweis erhalten, dass ggfls. neben den Besprechungen mit den Chirurgen auch die Meinung eines Strahlentherapeuten interessant wäre. Da muss ich mich schlau machen, wo ich gute finde.Ich überlege, eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe in meiner Region zu kontaktieren  ist das in diesem Stadium bereits sinnvoll? Corona-bedingt weiß ich natürlich nicht wie das funktioniert.Abschließend ist mir folgendes völlig unklar: Ein Argument meines Urologen für die OP war, dass ich (mit 63 😊 ) noch sehr jung bin und bei einer sofortigen  OP bei einem Rezidiv als weitere Behandlung die Bestrahlung angewendet werden könne. Wenn aber PSMA PET/CT bereits (Fern-)Metastasen anzeigt, dann wird nach der OP doch auch eine Bestrahlung notwendig sein? Was habe ich denn mit der OP gewonnen? (ist natürlich alles komplexer, ich weiss, trotzdem muss ich mich irgendwie schlau machen) 

Vielen Dank für einzelne Meinungen und Hinweise.  

mfg

----------


## MartinWK

> Ersetzt PSMA-PET/CT die Knochenszintigrafie?


Nein. Die Szintigrafie sieht Knochenmetas auch, wenn sie PSMA-negativ sind, was bei höhergradigem PCa bis zu 10% der Fälle betrifft. Allerdings hat sie insgesamt eine geringere Empfindlichkeit.
Da kostengünstig, schnell, überall verfügbar und mit wenig Strahlenbelastung sollte man sie nicht auslassen bei Mittel/Hochrisiko-Biopsiergebnis.

----------


## MartinWK

> Seit 1. April nehme ich täglich, morgens nach dem Frühstück 1 Tablette Bicalutamid TEVA 150mg Fil FTA N1. Ist das in so einer Phase grundsätzlich i.O.?


In den ersten Monaten verbessert das die PSMA-Expression, ist also eine gute Vorbereitung für ein PSMA PET/CT. Danach ist es kontraproduktiv.



> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob die „sofortige OP-Empfehlung“ des Urologen angebracht oder sinnvoll ist. Er hat mich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass vor der OP noch Erkenntnisse aus Knochenszintigrafie und MRT notwendig sind (ich werde morgen versuchen, dass ich statt dieser beiden Untersuchungen ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen kann; die Liste der Kliniken die das anbieten habe ich bereits).


Über die nächsten 20 Jahre kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine Op das Gesamtüberleben um 4% verbessert ("hazard ratio") gegenüber "Watchful Waiting" (ausschließlich Hormontherapie bei Bedarf). Eine Bestrahlung ist etwas schlechter. Das ist eine statistische Zahl über alle möglichen Fälle. Sie ist dazu auch noch statistisch insignifikant (liegt innerhalb der Schwankungsbreite, die aufgrund der Teilnehmerzahl zu erwarten ist). PCa hat die studienmäßig unangenehme Eigenschaft, langsam zu wachsen und im höheren Alter aufzutreten. Viele Männer sterben während der Studien an anderen Leiden; sie gehen verschiedenen Therapiepfade im Laufe der vielen Jahre und entwickeln viele andere Krankheiten dazu. Der Vorteil einer Erstbehandlung wird damit weniger sichtbar. Wirklich entscheidend ist aber, dass Krebszellen schon lange vorher zirkulieren, und dass einige auch noch nach 10 oder 20 Jahren sich einnisten und zu Metastasen führen (und nur an denen stirbt man), egal welche Ersttherapie gewählt wurde. Dieser Mechanismus ist leider noch zu wenig erforscht.
Hier sind die Zahlen nochmal summiert: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1615869



> Von der Beratungshotline des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. hatte ich noch den Hinweis erhalten, dass ggfls. neben den Besprechungen mit den Chirurgen auch die Meinung eines Strahlentherapeuten interessant wäre. Da muss ich mich schlau machen, wo ich „gute“ finde.


Die Ärzte unterteilen sich grob gesagt in Therapeuten, Diagnostiker und Wissenschaftler. An einer Uniklinik sollten alle schön zusammen arbeiten, im Krankenhaus um die Ecke oder in einer niedergelassenen Praxis muss einer häufig alle Rollen ausfüllen - wenn er oder sie sehr gut ist kann das sogar besser sein als Teamwork. Die großen Kliniken verdienen ihr Geld mit allem, die Ärzte sind nur wenig am Gewinn beteiligt (wenn es überhaupt einen gibt): Auskünfte dort sind objektiver. Eine Privatklinik (wie Martini in Hamburg) oder ein niedergelassener Strahlentherapeut kennen (a) am besten ihre eigenen Methoden und (b) brauchen Kunden dafür. 



> Abschließend ist mir folgendes völlig unklar: Ein Argument meines Urologen für die OP war, dass ich (mit 63  ) noch sehr jung bin und bei einer sofortigen OP bei einem Rezidiv als weitere Behandlung die Bestrahlung angewendet werden könne. Wenn aber PSMA PET/CT bereits (Fern-)Metastasen anzeigt, dann wird nach der OP doch auch eine Bestrahlung notwendig sein? Was habe ich denn mit der OP gewonnen? (ist natürlich alles komplexer, ich weiss, trotzdem muss ich mich irgendwie schlau machen)


Aufgrund des geringen Vorteils einzelner Ersttherapien sollte immer eine Abwägung bezüglich Lebensqualität erfolgen. Nicht jeder wird inkontinent nach Op, und eine beidseitig nervschonende Op kann die Erektion gut erhalten (aber kann auch ein verdecktes R1 bedeuten, je nach Tumorlage); eine schwere Operation ist es allemal.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich habe den sehr interessanten Bericht von Jürg gelesen. Nachdem dieser von 2007 ist, ist mir jetzt unklar, was sich da seither getan hat. Kann man das irgendwie recherchieren?


Jürg starb heute (!) vor fünf Jahren, wie ich gerade feststelle. Er hat mehrere Beiträge geschieben, ich weiß also nicht, welchen Du meinst.



> In diesem Bericht wird auf die Publikationen von Dr. Thomasz Beer et al. (Wöchentlich verabreichtes  hochdosiertes Calcitriol und Docetaxel bei metastasiertem  androgenunabhängigem Prostatakrebs) hingewiesen. Trotz Google konnte  ich das nicht finden  kann jemand helfen.


Das "Beer-Protokol" stammt aus dem Jahr 2005, ist also nicht mehr so furchtbar aktuell. 



> Von der Beratungshotline des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. hatte ich noch den Hinweis erhalten, dass ggfls. neben den Besprechungen mit den Chirurgen auch die Meinung eines Strahlentherapeuten interessant wäre. Da muss ich mich schlau machen, wo ich gute finde.


Die Adressen von Strahlenkliniken und -praxen findest Du *hier*. Die Liste ist sicher nicht erschöpfend, und sie macht keine Aussage darüber, wie "gut" die dort praktizierenden Strahlentherapeuten sind.



> Ich überlege, eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe in meiner Region zu kontaktieren  ist das in diesem Stadium bereits sinnvoll? Corona-bedingt weiß ich natürlich nicht wie das funktioniert.


Das funktioniert derzeit bestenfalls virtuell, schlechtestenfalls gar nicht. *Hier* und dann auf "Umkreissuche" geklickt findest Du die Gruppen in Deiner Nähe und kannst zumindest die Gruppenleiter kontaktieren.



> Abschließend ist mir folgendes völlig unklar: Ein Argument meines Urologen für die OP war, dass ich (mit 63  ) noch sehr jung bin und bei einer sofortigen OP bei einem Rezidiv als weitere Behandlung die Bestrahlung angewendet werden könne. Wenn aber PSMA PET/CT bereits (Fern-)Metastasen anzeigt, dann wird nach der OP doch auch eine Bestrahlung notwendig sein? Was habe ich denn mit der OP gewonnen? (ist natürlich alles komplexer, ich weiss, trotzdem muss ich mich irgendwie schlau machen).


Du wirst keine Therapie finden, die Dich garantiert von allen Krebsherden befreit, also solltest Du einen Plan B parat haben, der in Kraft tritt, wenn die Ersttherapie nur teilweise Erfolg hat. So einen Plan B vermisse ich in manchen der Antworten hier.

Ralf

----------


## Barnold

Dieter,




> Seit 1. April nehme ich täglich, morgens nach dem Frühstück 1 Tablette Bicalutamid TEVA 150mg


eine der Hauptnebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid ist die Gynäkomastie (Brustvergrößerung). Vor der Einnahme von Bica sollte man die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen lassen je 5x3Gy oder sich Tamoxifen verschreiben lassen. Siehe dazu auch "Erster Rat" Kapitel 8.5.2 Seite 138. Darauf hatte ich z.B. nicht geachtet, nach dem Motto: "Sind ja nur ein paar Tage". Die haben bei mir aber gereicht. Die Vergrößerung hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber mehr möchte ich nicht und mich deswegen unters Messer legen schon gar nicht. Das wäre nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die Vergrößerung wieder zu beseitigen.
Arnold

----------


## Optimist

> ....In diesem Bericht wird auf die Publikationen von Dr. Thomasz Beer et al. (Wöchentlich verabreichtes hochdosiertes Calcitriol und Docetaxel bei metastasiertem androgenunabhängigem Prostatakrebs) hingewiesen. Trotz Google konnte ich das nicht finden  kann jemand helfen...


  Dieter,
  hier die gesuchte Literatur:

  Thomas Beer et al.: 2003
  Weekly High-Dose Calcitriol and Docetaxel in Metastatic Androgen-Independent Prostate Cancer
https://ascopubs.org/doi/10.1200/jco.2003.05.117
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Eine Übersichtsarbeit:

  Calcitriol in the Treatment of Prostate Cancer 2006
  TOMASZ M. BEER* and ANNE MYRTHUE
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ostate_cancer1


   ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Nach 2006 finden sich nur noch sehr wenige Beiträge zu Calcitriol , Docetaxel u. Prostatakrebs in den Fach- Datenbanken, z. B. "pubmed". Suche in engl. Sprache.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/


Franz

----------


## dieter286

Vielen Dank schonmal; werde diese Infos nach und nach abarbeiten.

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter,

auch die Anzahl der befallenen Stanzen, eventuell mit Groessenangabe des Tumorgewebes, gibt einen Anhaltspunkt, ob exptrakapsulaeres Wachstum wahrscheinlich ist.

Wie Martin besser darlegt als ich es koennte, ist der Ueberlebensvorteil der Ersttherapie geringer, als man meinen moechte. Fuer eine OP spricht, dass man sich damit die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung erspart, sofern anschliessend der PSA auf Null faellt. Ist dieses Wunschergebnis eher unwahrscheinlich, schwinden also die Vorteile einer OP. Und eine OP + Bestrahlung bringt gegenueber nur einer Bestrahlung kaum eine statistisch signifikant erhoehte Lebenserwartung. 

Bicatulamid steht im Ruf einer unterstuetzenden Wirkung waehrend der Strahlentherapie. Vielleicht hast du es auch deshalb bereits jetzt verschrieben bekommen.

----------


## dieter286

> Fuer eine OP spricht, dass man sich damit die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung erspart, sofern anschliessend der PSA auf Null faellt.


Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden: ich dachte, die Bestrahlung wird nach einer OP immer dann notwendig, wenn es bereits Metastasen gibt (die ggfls. bei Knochenszintigrafie und / oder PSMA PET/CT vor der OP schon entdeckt werden).
(Ich arbeite gerade das Basiswissen komplett durch und bin noch nicht bei dem Kapitel 8).
Bringt es was, wenn ich den Histologischen Befund hier einscanne?

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich würde einfach den Befund abtippen. Wenn du ihn scannst, alles Persönliche ausschwärzen.

In vielen Fällen, wie auch meinem, sind nach der OP erstmal keine Behandlungen nötig, weil der PSA auf Null fällt und somit keine Indizien für Metastasen vorhanden sind. Bei dir ist das aber leider weit weniger wahrscheinlich als bei Diagnosen mit mittlerem Risiko Gleason 7 und PSA um die 10.

Natürlich könntest du auch Glück haben mit der OP. Ob sich Metastasen finden, weißt du noch nicht. 

Bei großflächiger multipler Metastasierung wird mangels Heilungschancen oftmals nicht bestrahlt, obwohl es selbst dann noch Sinn machen kann, wenigstens den Primärtumor auszuschalten.

----------


## dieter286

Histologischer Befund https://ibb.co/SJfk9vQ

----------


## KarlEmagne

17 von 18 Proben sowie 39 von 88mm Probenlänge befallen. Ich glaube nicht, dass da noch alles in der Prostata ist und du müsstest wirklich Glück haben, damit der PSA nach einer eventuellen OP auf Null fällt.

----------


## Georg_

Für mich ist das ein typischer Gleason 8 Befund. Ich gehe davon aus, dass im Beckenbereich befallene Lymphknoten sind und die Samenblasen sind wahrscheinlich auch befallen. Nach einer OP wird wohl eine Salvage-Bestrahlung erforderlich, da der PSA Wert durch die befallenen Lymphknoten nicht auf Null zurückgeht (bitte keine adjuvante Bestrahlung machen lassen). Die Salvage-Bestrahlung wird dann aber u.U. nicht alle befallenen Lymphknoten erwischen. 
Eine Bestrahlung ist alternativ auch möglich, evtl. mit Brachytherapie-Boost und der Bestrahlung der umgebenden Lymphknoten im Becken.
Du wirst mit dem Tumor lange leben, musst aber einiges an Therapien über Dich ergehen lassen. Versuche Dich nur von den besten Ärzten behandeln zu lassen.

----------


## dieter286

> Du wirst mit dem Tumor lange leben, musst aber einiges an Therapien über Dich ergehen lassen. Versuche Dich nur von den besten Ärzten behandeln zu lassen.


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, hatte ich sowas in der Art schon befürchtet.

"Lange leben" und einiges an Therapien wird auch bedeuten, einiges an Nebenwirkungen ertragen zu müssen - sofern ertragbar. Jeder kennt heute ja Fälle aus seinem Bekanntenkreis, bei denen irgendwann die Kraft usw. ausgegangen ist.

Die besten Ärzte (insb. in der Mehrzahl) zu finden, wird wohl auch nicht leicht werden. Ggfls. muss da auch das Zusammenspiel / Teamwork passen. Wäre es da in letzter Konsequenz u.U. sinnvoll, sich auf *ein* Prostatakrebszentrum zu konzentrieren? Es gibt hier ja einige Berichte, bei denen dies anders zu lesen war bzw. hatte ich es so verstanden.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Es kommt weniger auf die Zahl der Prostatazentren, als die richtige Therapieentscheidung an. Ob OP oder 
Bestrahlung, hast du nur einen Schuss frei.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieter, wird bald nach Erstbehandlung eine Salvage- und/oder systemische Therapie durchgeführt relativiert sich die Frage nach der richtigen Erstbehandlung. Wie Georg sagte kannst du damit lange leben, und du wirst in dieser Zeit einige Behandlungen erleben, die in der Summe wichtiger sind und mehr Belastung bedeuten als die Ersttherapie.
Wenn Prostataseitig keine Beschwerden vorliegen ist die Behandlung eventuell bereits vorhandener Metastasen mindesten so wichtig wie die der Prostata. Die Leitlinie sieht das auch so, nur interpretieren die Ärzte das meistens so, dass "natürlich" erst die Op und dann sicherheitshalber eine ADT oder adjuvante Bestrahlung durchgeführt werden. Eine oligometastatische Situation, wie sie neuerdings im Entwurf der Leitlinie vorkommt, ist dabei nicht berücksichtigt. Erst die Bildgebung klärt den Zustand einigermaßen vor Op und erlaubt einen Überblick, was auf einen zukommt. Manche wollen das nicht wissen oder wetten darauf, zu den paar Hochrisikopatienten zu gehören, die R0 und N0 reseziert werden und wenigstens 5 Jahre rezidivfrei bleiben.
Die "Aggressivität" eines PCa ist mit Gleason, PSA, usw. nur annähernd beschrieben. Die zugrunde liegenden genetischen und epigenetischen Faktoren werden üblicherweise nicht bestimmt bzw. sind bisher nicht bekannt (bekannt sind bestimmte Gene wie BRCA1/BRCA2): daher gibt es auch bei Hochrisiko eine Bandbreite an Geschwindigkeit des Verlaufs. Es gibt Gleason 4+4 mit baldigem Versagen der Hormontherapie und Gleason 9 mit 10 und mehr Jahren ADT.

----------


## dieter286

kurze Zwischeninfo: heute nach zahlreichen, längeren Telefonaten noch kurzfristig einen Termin für PSMA PET/CT Ende dieser Woche erreicht (MRT habe ich abgesagt). Danke für die Hinweise hier im Forum.

(ich melde mich aus Zeitgründen noch gesondert auf Eure Hinweise von gestern und heute)

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter, dann erstmal alles Gute fuer die PET/CT. Wenn Tumorwachstum nur im Bereich der Prostata sichtbar ist, kannst du auch zu den Gluecklichen zaehlen, die nach einer Ersttherapie keine weiteren Behandlungen benoetigen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, man wird befallene Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich feststellen. Als OP-Befund wird man das als N1 bezeichnen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wenn in der CT alles lokal ist und Dieter nur eine Bestrahlung mit begleitender HT waehlt, kann es hingegen sein, dass anschliessend keine weiteren Massnahmen noetig sind.

----------


## Georg_

Dann müsste man aber die Lymphablusswege mit bestrahlen. Aber das PSMA PET/CT ermöglicht ja eine entsprechende Bestrahlungsplanung.

----------


## dieter286

> Dieter,
> eine der Hauptnebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid ist die Gynäkomastie (Brustvergrößerung). Vor der Einnahme von Bica sollte man die Brustdrüsen bestrahlen lassen je 5x3Gy oder sich Tamoxifen verschreiben lassen. Siehe dazu auch "Erster Rat" Kapitel 8.5.2 Seite 138. Darauf hatte ich z.B. nicht geachtet, nach dem Motto: "Sind ja nur ein paar Tage". Die haben bei mir aber gereicht. Die Vergrößerung hält sich zwar in Grenzen, aber mehr möchte ich nicht und mich deswegen unters Messer legen schon gar nicht. Das wäre nämlich die einzige Möglichkeit die Vergrößerung wieder zu beseitigen.
> Arnold


Danke für den Hinweis; habe das Gefühl seit heute "bewegt sich was" (Wärme im Brustbereich). Nehme jetzt seit 8 Tagen die Tabletten.

Was ich bisher gelesen habe, bringt eine Bestrahlung jetzt wohl nichts mehr (wobei ich gar nicht weiß, wie schnell sowas terminlich gehen könnte). Sinnvoller ist es wohl mit dem Urologen wegen Einnahme von Tamoxifen zu reden?

----------


## Georg_

Die Bestrahlung soll man prophylaktisch machen, da sich die Brust dadurch nicht wieder verkleinert. Aber bei Dir wird das noch etwas ausrichten. Das sind meist nur drei Sitzungen, die kann der Strahlentherapeut dazwischenschieben.

Bei mir war es ein ziemlicher Kampf, bis mir der Urologe Tamoxifen verschrieben hat. Ich hatte vorsichtshalber die betreffende Seite aus der Leitlinie ausgedruckt mitgenommen. (Davon sind manche Ärzte nicht begeistert.) Dort steht Tamoxifen würde wohl wirken, sei aber für Männer nicht zugelassen. Der Arzt hat dann später bei der Uniklinik angerufen und mir danach das Rezept zugeschickt.

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die Infos.

mfg

----------


## dieter286

> Du wirst keine Therapie finden, die Dich garantiert von allen Krebsherden befreit, also solltest Du einen Plan B parat haben, der in Kraft tritt, wenn die Ersttherapie nur teilweise Erfolg hat. So einen Plan B vermisse ich in manchen der Antworten hier.
> Ralf


Ich arbeite zur Zeit sukzessive "Basiswissen / Erster Rat" durch. Der Hinweis auf Seite 72 zum Plan B ist mir aber noch nicht ganz klar:
Bei meinen Werten und nach diversen bisher getätigten Recherchen, muss ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass eine OP nicht ausreichend sein wird und im Anschluss auf alle Fälle eine weitere Therapiemaßnahme notwendig wird.

Beginnt in diesem Fall der Plan B dann ab dem Zeitpunkt wenn die "weitere Therapiemaßnahme" nicht erfolgreich war? Wenn ja, kann man das überhaupt so früh schon beurteilen? 

Oder ist die "weitere Therapiemaßnahme" bereits der Plan B?

Vielleicht anders ausgedrückt:
Variante 1: OP + weitere Therapiemaßnahme ist Ersttherapie

Variante 2: OP ist Ersttherapie
                 weitere Therapiemaßnahme ist Plan B

Danke für weitere Erläuterungen / Hinweise.

mfg

----------


## RalfDm

Dieter,

"Plan B" ist meine Wortwahl dafür, dass man sich bereits bei der Wahl der Ersttherapie Gedanken darüber machen sollte, was man tun will, wenn "Plan A", also die Ersttherapie, nicht zur Heilung geführt hat. Klassischerweise ist "Plan A" die Entscheidung zwischen OP und Bestrahlung (RT), vielleicht aber auch AS. Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich hier viele Betroffene gemeldet, die sich für die RT als Ersttherapie entschieden hatten und dann aus allen Wolken fielen, als einige Zeit nach der Therapie der PSA-Wert wieder messbar wurde und sie jetzt gezwungen waren, über einen Plan B nachzudenken. 
Ich hoffe, Deine Frage ist damit beantwortet. Jetzt triff Deine Wahl!

Ralf

----------


## dieter286

OK, verstanden; Danke Ralf.

Ich werde spätestens am Dienstag noch einen Befund aus einer PSMA PET/CT-Untersuchung erhalten. Dann ist die Diagnostik quasi abgeschlossen und die Basis für eine endgültige Therapie-Entscheidung gegeben. Besprechungstermine hierzu habe ich bereits vereinbart - allerdings immer bei Chirurgen; da bin ich noch am grübeln. Deinen Link im Beitrag #36 bzgl. der Strahlentherapeuten habe ich schon gesichtet.

Um den Befund von PSMA PET/CT evtl. besser zu verstehen, versuche ich schon eine Weile "Muster-Befunde" zu finden, aber habe da noch nichts erreicht. Ich denke da gibt es auch eine Struktur mit einem abschließenden Ergebnis, ggfls. Klassifizierung wie beim Histologischen Befund nach der Biopsie.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn Du willst, kannst Du den Befund mit geschwärtztem Namen als Bild ins Forum stellen. Dann können die Forummitglieder den Befund kommentieren.

----------


## dieter286

Danke, das habe ich auf alle Fälle vor.

----------


## dieter286

Ersttherapie OP oder Bestrahlung:
Habe heute bei einer Radiologie nachgefragt, die Strahlentherapie anbietet. Dort habe ich allerdings die Auskunft erhalten, dass es sich hier um eine "Auftragstätigkeit" handelt und eine Beratung, ob eine Therapie sinnvoll oder die bessere Variante ist, nicht stattfindet. Die "Entscheidung" trifft der Arzt.

OK - der Arzt ist ein Chirurg / Operateur. Werde mal weiter telefonieren und mich informieren.

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

die Beratung kann auch der Arzt machen, der Strahlentherapeut ist. Der Urologe hat nicht die Detailkenntnisse, die der Strahlentherapeut hat. Was man Dir gesagt hat, erscheint mir ungewöhnlich. Aber vielleicht macht es einen Unterschied, ob man privat oder gesetzlich versichert ist.

Am Telefon wird man meist recht schnell abgewimmelt. Ich bitte einfach um einen Termin ohne genau zu sagen, worum es geht. Ich sage z.B. "wegen einer Bestrahlung". Dann bekommt man immer einen Termin, da man ja keinen Ansatzpunkt liefert den Termin nicht zu geben. Und dann bespreche ich mit dem Arzt, was ich für eine Therapie haben will. Kann sein, dass er es ablehnt, aber zumindest hat man ausführlich darüber gesprochen.

Georg

----------


## dieter286

Schriftlichen Befund von PSMA PET/CT erhalte ich am Montag, 12. April. Lt. mündlicher Erläuterung der Bilder von einer Ärztin: keine Metastasen außerhalb der Prostata entdeckt; insgesamt jedoch sehr hoher Tumoranteil in der Prostata; Operateur muss entscheiden, ob ggfls. noch ein MRT sinnvoll oder notwendig ist für die Therapiefindung.

Der Unterschied zwischen PET/CT und MRT ist wohl, dass man bei MRT genauer die Verhältnisse innerhalb des Organs Prostata sehen / bestimmen kann. Diese weitere Untersuchung werde ich wohl machen lassen. Wenn man die Empfehlungen 5.23, 5.24 und 5.25 in der Konsultationsfassung S3-Leitlinie liest, dann sind bei meinem Gleason-Score 8 eigentlich alle drei Empfehlungen zutreffend (auch als Grundlage für die Abrechnung mit der Versicherung).

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

mit dem PSMA PET/CT kann man die Verhältnisse innerhalb der Prostata gut erkennen, da brauchst Du kein MRT mehr. Das ist auch letztlich unwichtig. Es ist doch klar, dass die ganze Prostata operiert oder bestrahlt werden muss, egal wie sich der Tumor innerhalb der Prostata verteilt. Entscheide Dich, wie und wo Du es machen lassen willst und führe es durch.

Georg

----------


## dieter286

Danke für den Hinweis; dann werde ich mich jetzt mal intensiver mit dem Ablauf / Zeitdauer und Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung beschäftigen, das habe ich noch nicht so ganz verinnerlicht. Da ist mir zum Beispiel auch unklar
- ob ich eine kompetente Klinik / Praxis in der Nähe nehmen soll / muss oder 
- ob diese auch weiter weg sein kann (ständiges hin- und herfahren) 

Ablauf / Zeitdauer und Nebenwirkungen einer OP sind glaube ich auch einfacher zu verstehen bzw. sind auf diversen Informationsseiten transparenter und einfacher dargestellt(?).

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zum PET/CT: die Ärztin meinte auch, dass man auf dem Bild jetzt vielleicht etwas weniger befallene Stellen sieht, da ich seit 1.4. täglich 150 mg Bicalutamid nehme; Unterschied dürfte jedoch nicht allzu groß sein.

----------


## RalfDm

> Der Unterschied zwischen PET/CT und MRT ist wohl, dass man bei MRT genauer die Verhältnisse innerhalb des Organs Prostata sehen / bestimmen kann.


Und was, bitteschön, soll dann ggf. die therapeutische Konsequenz daraus sein?

Ralf

----------


## dieter286

In der (kurzen) Besprechung mit der Ärztin hatte ich die Frage gestellt, inwieweit beim Anblick des Bildes der Operateur ggfls. eine Aussage zu der Problematik machen kann ob bei einer Operation ggfls. "befallene Schnittränder" zurückbleiben. Daraufhin kam der Hinweis MRT (aber ausdrücklich ohne Empfehlung - weil das der Operateur entscheiden muss).

Als Laie hatte ich beim ersten Anblick des Bildes den Eindruck, dass die Prostata mit Tumorzellen intensiv befüllt ist - aber irgendwie "noch nicht ganz am Rand", deswegen die - vielleicht voreilige - Frage von mir.

----------


## dieter286

Auswahl Therapieoption. Seit ca. 1 1/2 Wochen beschäftigt mich (intensiv) das Thema welche Therapie gewählt werden soll. Für einen Laien ist das im ersten Moment alles sehr komplex und schwierig zu verstehen. Die verschiedenen Fundstellen wiederum geben insgesamt auch einen sehr guten Überblick. Um das alles auf die eigene, individuelle Situation zu kanalisieren, versuche ich mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen, der wiederum einige wenige Optionen offenlässt. 

Insofern versuche mit einer Tabelle das visueller / verständlicher zu gestalten. Als Grundbasis dienen dabei die S3-Leitlinie, aktuelle Konsultationsfassung, sowie das Basiswissen (= Erster Rat").

Ich stehe da noch ganz am Anfang und habe mir mal ein Muster / eine Struktur überlegt. Vielleicht erhalte ich noch den einen oder anderen Hinweis was in der Übersicht auf keinen Fall fehlen sollte.

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch keine Vollständigkeit, das baue ich sukzessive aus.



Vielen Dank.

----------


## Georg_

Das MRT ist nicht so genau, dass man positive Schnittränder dabei erkennen könnte. Ich hatte zwei MRTs vor der Prostatatherapie. Ein Radiologe schrieb, kein Wachstum außerhalb der Prostata, der andere schon. Anfangs sollten auch die Samenblasen befallen sein, bei einem zweiten Gespräch nicht mehr. Später hatte ich dann doch ein Rezidiv in einer Samenblase. Also, positive Schnittränder erkennt man am besten mit einem Schnellschnitt während der Operation. Dies wird z.B. in der Martini-Klinik gemacht. Die Samenblasen werden sowieso bei der Operation entfernt oder mit bestrahlt.

Bei einer Bestrahlung musst Du bedenken, dass diese über Wochen täglich durchgeführt wird. Die Strahlenklinik sollte daher nicht weit entfernt liegen.

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die Hinweise, hilft mir schon wieder weiter.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter,

was erhoffst du dir von der OP? Hinterher krebsfrei zu sein, oder einfach nur den größten Teil des Tumors schon vor der Bestrahlung entfernt zu bekommen?

----------


## dieter286

> Dieter,
> 
> was erhoffst du dir von der OP? Hinterher krebsfrei zu sein, oder einfach nur den größten Teil des Tumors schon vor der Bestrahlung entfernt zu bekommen?



?? ich habe mich doch noch gar nicht entschieden, derzeit versuche ich immer noch durch Informationen, Informationen, Informationen eine vernünftige Entscheidung aufzubereiten.

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

ich versuche mal eine Therapieempfehlung zu geben. Für Dich gibt es realistisch nur die Alternativen Operation oder Bestrahlung. Bei Gleason 8, duktalem Tumor und PSA 40 wird die Sache nur mit der Operation nicht erledigt sein, der PSA wird nach der Operation steigen und dann kommt die Salvage-Bestrahlung. Ob die in Deinem Fall ein langfristiger Erfolg ist muss man sehen. Wenn Du das an einer TOP-Klinik machen lässt, so wirst Du danach kontinent sein und die Potenz nur mehr oder minder geschwächt. 
Die andere Alternative ist die Bestrahlung. Hier scheidet, wie gerade diskutiert, Cyberknife aus. Also damit die normale IMRT Bestrahlung über ca. 6 Wochen. Danach wird man Dir dringend empfehlen eine Hormontherapie von zwei bis drei Jahren zu machen, da Du einen Tumor mit hohem Risiko hast. Diese Hormontherapie ist mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Nach zwei bis drei Jahre erholt sich Dein Testosteronspiegel nicht mehr, was diverse Auswirkungen hat und wahrscheinlich hat sich auch die Potenz verabschiedet. Außerdem kann die Bestrahlung zu Schäden im Darm mit Blutungen etc. führen.
Also eine Entscheidung zwischen zwei Alternativen zwischen denen man sich am liebsten nicht entscheiden müsste. Ich würde mich für eine Operation an einer TOP-Klinik entscheiden, da dann die eventuelle Hormontherapie erstmal vermieden wird bzw. auf sechs Monate begrenzt bleibt. Das kann man überstehen und der Testosteronspiegel erholt sich auch wieder.

Georg

----------


## buschreiter

Zumal bei einer Bestrahlung als Erstbehandlung das Thema auch nicht zwingend erledigt sein muss...stünde ich vor dieser Entscheidung, würde ich mich rational Georgs Weg anschließen. Jedenfalls wünsche ich alles Gute für den weiteren Weg!

VG Achim

----------


## hartmuth

Autsch, Georg. Wir schätzen deine in aller Regel hilfreichen und stets um faktenbasierte Informationen bemühten Beiträge. Mit obigem Beitrag hast du mich aber enttäuscht. Er ist aus meiner Sicht tendenziös.

Zur RPE schreibst du u.a.:



> Wenn Du das an einer TOP-Klinik machen lässt, so wirst Du danach kontinent sein und die Potenz nur mehr oder minder geschwächt.


30% der operierten Männer handeln sich eine persistierende Inkontinenz ein. So wichtig ein guter Operateur ist, um Schließmuskel und Nerven möglichst nicht zu verletzen. Inkontinenz ist nicht einfach Ergebnis einer schlechten Operation. Da spielen die Tumorgröße, das Alter des Patienten und vor allem auch anatomische Gegebenheiten eine Rolle. Da nützt ein guter Operateur auch nichts, wenn das nicht passt. Obige Aussage ist unseriös.

Zur Bestrahlung schreibst du:



> (...) damit die normale IMRT Bestrahlung über ca. 6 Wochen. Danach wird man Dir dringend empfehlen eine Hormontherapie von zwei bis drei Jahren zu machen, da Du einen Tumor mit hohem Risiko hast. Diese Hormontherapie ist mit erheblichen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Nach zwei bis drei Jahre erholt sich Dein Testosteronspiegel nicht mehr, was diverse Auswirkungen hat und wahrscheinlich hat sich auch die Potenz verabschiedet.


Die normale IMRT ist heute eine hocheffektive und schonende, durch simultane IGRT und rotierenden Bestrahlungskopf gestützte Methode. Der synergetische Effekt einer begleitenden Hormontherapie und damit ein besseres Ergebnis ist bewiesen. Es reichen auch 18 Monate. Deine obige Beschreibung einer Salvage-ADT wäre nicht die evidenzgestützte Methode.

Du verbreitest auch eine völlig übertriebene Furcht vor der Hormontherapie. Die Nebenwirkungen lassen sich effektiv lindern oder vermeiden. Hast ja darüber selbst einen sehr guten Bericht geschrieben. Sollte sich nach langen Jahren Hormontherapie der Testosteronspiegel nicht mehr erholen, so kann man unproblematisch dieses transdermal zuführen. 
Im Übrigen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, mit schlechten Ausgangsdaten früher oder später mit Hormontherapie konfrontiert zu werden, egal ob man nun sich für RPE oder RT entscheidet. Da ist es fürwahr kein Plus für die OP, wenn dort die Hormontherapie eventuell etwas später Anwendung findet.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe versucht, die Situation vereinfacht darzustellen. Mit "so wirst Du danach kontinent sein" machte ich eine Prognose, die aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eintreffen wird. Die Martini-Klinik, als eine TOP-Klinik, berichtet von Kontinenzraten von 90%. Damit liege ich mit meiner Prognose nicht falsch:



Ich habe auch nichts gegen die Bestrahlungstechnik gesagt, sondern nur, dass Dieter danach mit 2 bis 3 Jahren Hormontherapie rechnen muss. Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass 18 Monate reichen, aber in der Praxis werden das die allerwenigsten Ärzte empfehlen. Die normale Empfehlung ist drei Jahre und allenfalls lässt sich der Strahlentherapeut auf zwei Jahre ein.

Ich habe zwar einen langen Text zu den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie geschrieben. Aber normalerweise spricht der Patient mit seinem Arzt. Der sagt meist, die von ihnen geschilderten Nebenwirkungen sind bekannt, aber sie haben nun mal Krebs, da müssen sie sich damit abfinden.
Dieter wird auch nach der Operation irgendwann Hormontherapie machen müssen, aber erstmal nur kurzfristig sechs Monate, wie ich geschrieben hatte.

Grundsätzlich war mein Beitrag nicht gedacht als Darstellung "was ist allgemein die beste Therapie" sondern als meine Meinung zu einer Therapie in Dieter's jetziger Situation.

Georg

----------


## Reiner mit E

zur Inkontinenz : 30 % im bundesweiten Durchschnitt , anders sieht es aus ( 2 - 5 % ) an einer Top Klinik wie Georg schreibt und einem Top Arzt

https://www.tz.de/leben/gesundheit/s...z-3233610.html

Gruß Reiner

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die realistische Beleuchtung des Themas. Mir sind momentan die (evtl. besseren) Folgekonsequenzen bei einer OP noch nicht so ganz klar. Das ging schon los, als mir der Urologe sagte "sofort operieren", dann habe ich eine 2. Chance der Bestrahlung, wenn der Krebs wieder zurückkommt.

Dann informiere ich mich sukzessive, insbesondere hier in diesem Forum, und sehe, dass ich bei meinen Paramtern bereits mit einer Bestrahlung nach der OP rechnen muss. Am Dienstag ist nochmal ein Termin beim Urologen, da werde ich mir von ihm das nochmals erläutern lassen. Anschließend finden Besprechungen in Prostatakrebszentren statt.

Ich denke, dass viele - so auch ich - zunächst grundsätzlich eine OP vermeiden wollen. Andererseits muss man wohl bei einer Entscheidung für die Bestrahlung eine deutlich längere Ausdauer mitbringen, insbesondere weil auch die Bestrahlung alleine nicht reicht und die Hormontherapie zwingend ist.

Wenn man den Erläuterungen hier Glauben schenken darf, sind die langfristigen Vergleiche zwischen OP und Bestrahlung allerdings nicht so gravierend unterschiedlich (Bericht ist vielleicht von einem Radiologien etwas geschönt):
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-Prostatakrebs

----------


## Michi1

Georg, an deiner Tabelle Kontinenz vermisse ich den Gleason Score. Ich glaube das das auch wichtig ist, weil "vielleicht" bei einem höheren mehr weggeschnitten wird und dann wie bei mir die Kontinenz drunter leidet.

----------


## Georg_

Zu dem Vortrag von Prof. Guckenberger habe ich gerade noch einen Beitrag geschrieben:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...345#post134345

Hinsichtlich des Erfolgs gegen den Tumor unterscheiden sich Operation und Bestrahlung kaum. Ich würde nur nach einer Operation eine längere Zeit ohne Hormontherapie erwarten. Aber Du must Dich dafür entscheiden, was Dir persönlich sinnvoll erscheint. 

Hinterher kannst Du dann denken, die Alternativen wären auch nicht besser gewesen  :L&auml;cheln: .

----------


## MartinWK

Das Op-Ergebnis wird sich bezüglich Kontinenz kaum nach R0/R1, Samenblasenbefall oder Rand-/Apexnähe unterscheiden. Die Potenz aber schon. Im Idealfall (beidseitig "nerverhaltend") kommt sie wieder, 2 Jahre kann das dauern. Wird wirklich "radikal" operiert (bei Hochrisiko zu erwarten) wird sie nie wieder kommen.
Mit der RT erkauft man sich für die Potenz häufig Zeit.

----------


## hartmuth

Georg,
wie du sehe ich auch hinsichtlich therapeutischen Erfolg keinen Unterschied zwischen einer OP und einer Bestrahlung. Wenn man dann dennoch Präferenzen formuliert, sollte man nicht bei der einen optimalste Voraussetzungen annehmen (Top-Klinik) und bei der anderen restriktive Alltagspraktiken der Ärzte (3 Jahre Hormontherapie bei Bestrahlung) gegenüberstellen.

Man muß auch aufpassen, dass man bei der Bewertung der chirurgischen Fähigkeit einer Klinik nicht einem Mythos unterliegt. Ich will und kann nicht bezweifeln, dass die Martiniklinik oder die Klinik in Gronau einen sehrguten Ruf haben und Spitzenkliniken sind. Für den Ruf sorgt auch schon dieses Forum. :L&auml;cheln:  Ich habe aber Zweifel, ob die doch merkwürdig großen Unterschiede bei den Kontinenzraten, wie sie in den Statistiken zum Ausdruck kommen, ein Abbild der Realität sind. Da müßte man ja beinahe ein RPE-Verbot in anderen Kliniken wegen Unfähigkeit einleiten.

Es ist auch nicht nur eine Vermutung, dass Statistiken auf Grundlage von Einschätzungen von Ärzten zu positiveren Ergebnissen kommen wie Auswertungen von standardisierten Patientenfragebögen.
In der Martini-Statistik fehlt mir auch, wie Michi schon bemängelte, eine Unterscheidung nicht nur nach Alter, sondern auch nach dem Grad der Erkrankung. Einschlägige Statistiken zeigen eine deutlich geringere Kontinenzrate bei Patienten mit höheren Gleasongraden.



> Patienten, die nicht unter Nerverhalt (nicht nervschonend) operiert wurden, hatten im Vergleich zu nervschonend operierten Patienten drei Monate nach der OP ein um 87% erhöhtes Risiko, inkontinent zu sein. (Aus: N. Köhler u.a., Inkontinenz bei Patienten nach Radikaler Prostataektomie)


Nicht unerwähnt bleiben sollte, dass auch eine Bestrahlung eine Inkontinenz verursachen kann, wenn auch verzögert nach manchmal über einem Jahr, aber mit wesentlich geringerer Häufigkeit. Andererseits will auch ein gut gemachter, maximal schonender und doch effektiver Bestrahlungsplan unter voller Nutzung der Maschinenintelligenz gekonnt sein. Auch hier gibt es mit Sicherheit Unterschiede in der Fähigkeit.

Wenn denn eine Eliminierung des Primärtumors angesagt ist, so würde ich eine RPE durchaus empfehlen bei hohen Gleasongraden. Weg ist weg hat eine starke Rationale, denn sie muß keine Resistenzen befürchten, die eine RT vielleicht an Grenzen bringen würden. Auch in Erwägung einer notwendigen Zweit- bzw. Folgetherapie läßt die RPE die komplette Bestrahlungspalette offen, wohingegen nach einer Bestrahlung mir die Optionen doch eingeschränkter und risikovoller erscheinen.

----------


## dieter286

> Das MRT ist nicht so genau, dass man positive Schnittränder dabei erkennen könnte. Ich hatte zwei MRTs vor der Prostatatherapie. Ein Radiologe schrieb, kein Wachstum außerhalb der Prostata, der andere schon. Anfangs sollten auch die Samenblasen befallen sein, bei einem zweiten Gespräch nicht mehr. Später hatte ich dann doch ein Rezidiv in einer Samenblase. Also, positive Schnittränder erkennt man am besten mit einem Schnellschnitt während der Operation. Dies wird z.B. in der Martini-Klinik gemacht. Die Samenblasen werden sowieso bei der Operation entfernt oder mit bestrahlt.


Habe hierzu noch interessante Links gefunden: https://www.meta-treff.de/videos.html

Dabei insbesondere:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdJIzSHS8w
--> siehe bei ca. 2:40 Minuten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urvQiWw05G8
--> siehe bei ca. 1:05 Minuten

Bei der Äußerung "an welche kritischen Strukturen ragt er heran" kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass hier doch noch ein Mehrwert zum PSMA PET/CT vorhanden ist. Schnittränder wird man aber nicht erkennen, das denke ich auch.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> ?? ich habe mich doch noch gar nicht entschieden, derzeit versuche ich immer noch durch Informationen, Informationen, Informationen eine vernünftige Entscheidung aufzubereiten.


Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Ich wollte nicht Therapieempfehlung schreiben, aber im Grunde war es eine. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nur operieren lassen, wenn mir eine Reduktion der Tumormasse  vor der Strahlentherapie wichtig wäre. Das musst du selbst entscheiden, wie du den eventuellen Überlebensvorteil gegen das Risiko der Inkontinenz abwägst. Keine der Optionen ist besonders gut für die Potenz und krebsfrei wirst du nach der OP aller Voraussicht nicht.

----------


## dieter286

> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nur operieren lassen, wenn mir eine Reduktion der Tumormasse  vor der Strahlentherapie wichtig wäre. Das musst du selbst entscheiden, wie du den eventuellen Überlebensvorteil gegen das Risiko der Inkontinenz abwägst. Keine der Optionen ist besonders gut für die Potenz und krebsfrei wirst du nach der OP aller Voraussicht nicht.


Danke, das beschreibt recht gut meine aktuelle Problematik zur Entscheidungsfindung. Nach allem was ich bisher so gelesen habe, habe ich aber auch keine "Garantie", nach einer Bestrahlung krebsfrei zu sein.

Was mir auch noch nicht so ganz klar ist: Ist eine Strahlentherapie weniger intensiv und belastend, wenn man vorher eine OP hatte, weil ja der Primärtumor (weitgehend) weg ist?  

In verschiedenen Videos, Berichten wird da nicht so recht darauf eingegangen - aber vielleicht auch deshalb, weil es einfach keinen Unterschied macht?

Alles sehr, sehr schwierig.

----------


## dieter286

Befund PSMA PET/CT liegt vor:






Vielen Dank, wenn dies jemand ein bißchen ausdeutscht, das eine oder andere vermute ich da selber schon.

----------


## goodhope

Versuche es mal bei https://washabich.de Wird allerdings einige Tage dauern.

----------


## Niko52

Ich fasse das Wichtigste aus meiner Sicht zusammen:

Es lassen sich keine Lymphknoten und keine Fernmetastasen nachweisen. Das ist mal gut.
Nicht so gut, dass aus cT1c ein T3b (da Samenblase mitbetroffen) geworden ist, es war aber nicht zu erwarten, dass dabei (1c) bleibt, bei GS=10 und PSA 40 ng/ml.

Nicht so gut ist auch, dass nicht mit Sicherheit eine Rectuminfiltration ausgeschlossen werden kann. Damit wäre mMn eine PPE vom Tisch. Die OP ist v.a. dann indiziert, wenn mit großer Sicherheit  mit einer R0-Situation (Tumorfreie Schnittränder) zu rechnen ist.

Ich würde jetzt versuchen, dies genauer zu eruieren. Hast schon ein mpMRT gehabt? Wie sah es aus?

Viele Grüße, Nico

----------


## Niko52

> ...
> bei GS=10 und PSA 40 ng/ml.
> ...


Gerade gesehen. GS=8, nicht 10.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Am Steiß hast du eine Fettansammlung. Keine Ahnung, ob die behandlungsbedürftig ist. Wäre es ein Aneurismus, hättest du ein Schlaganfall-Risiko.

Also dem Befund nach kann man ausschließen, dass du nach der OP krebsfrei wärest. Selbst mit Blick auf Reduktion der Tumormasse ohne schwer verstümmelnde Nebenwirkungen würde ich keinen durchschlagenden Erfolg einer OP erwarten.

Ich würde mich auf die Suche nach einem Strahlentherapeuten machen, der alle jetzt identifizierten Areale einbezieht, inklusive des Rektums. Dort hättest du mit Verbrennungen und entsprechenden Problemen zu rechnen. 

Vermutlich wirst du auch nach der Bestrahlung nicht krebsfrei, weil es kleine Filialen ausserhalb des in der CT sichtbaren Areals geben wird. Ich denke aber, dass eine Strahlentherapie trotzdem sinnvoll ist.

----------


## Niko52

> Am Steiß hast du eine Fettansammlung. Keine Ahnung, ob die behandlungsbedürftig ist. Wäre es ein Aneurismus, hättest du ein Schlaganfall-Risiko.
> ...


Karl, meinst du das Atherom (Grützbeutel)? Das ist harmlos. Wenn es stört, kann entfernt werden.
Aneurysm*a* ist, wie der Name sagt😀 eine Erweiterung, Aussackung der Arterie. Wenn es eine Hirnarterie ist und platzt, dann führt es zum Schlaganfall.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Karl, meinst du das Atherom (Grützbeutel)? Das ist harmlos. Wenn es stört, kann entfernt werden.
> Aneurysm*a* ist, wie der Name sagt😀 eine Erweiterung, Aussackung der Arterie. Wenn es eine Hirnarterie ist und platzt, dann führt es zum Schlaganfall.


Ja, Aneurisma meinte ich. Wenn ich googele, kriege ich nur die englischen Begriffe, da wäre es aneurysm gewesen. Bei aneurism mit i bekomme ich ein a vorgeschlagen. Nur war ich zu faul, das einzugeben. Bei Aneurisma lande ich mit meiner mexikanischen IP auf hispanophonen Seiten, wo die Terminologie weitgehend mit Latein identisch ist.

----------


## Niko52

Hier hast du die originale Schreibweise: Ανεύρυσμα 😀
Grüße aus Deutschland, Nico

----------


## Georg_

Bei einer Bestrahlung versucht man vor allem den Darm nicht mit zu bestrahlen. Wenn der Tumor wirklich an das Rektum grenzt, so muss ja der Darm mit bestrahlt werden. Ich würde sagen, eine Bestrahlung scheidet aus. Das Basiswissen beschreibt SpaceOAR, das ist ein Mittel um Abstand zwischen Tumor und Darm zu gewinnen. Das wird aber selten in der Praxis eingesetzt.

Ich würde jetzt - sorry für die Wiederholung - mit einer TOP-Klinik sprechen, ob man das operieren kann. Und mit einem guten Strahlentherapeuten, was er davon hält. Evtl. doch noch ein MRT machen, vielleicht kann man damit den Abstand zum Darm genauer bestimmen. Ich meine, das kann man im Forum nicht klären, das muss im Rahmen einer Beratung bei diesen Fachärzten geklärt werden. An sich müsste man da wiederum sogar Zweitmeinungen zu einholen. Ich habe Dich im Raum Köln vermutet. Da wäre Prof. Heidenreich an der Uniklinik Köln der richtige Ansprechpartner. Der ist spezialisiert auf "Mission impossible"

----------


## RalfDm

> Das Basiswissen beschreibt SpaceOAR, das ist ein Mittel um Abstand zwischen Tumor und Darm zu gewinnen. Das wird aber selten in der Praxis eingesetzt.


Der Grund dürfte der Preis sein. Wenn meine Information noch stimmt, dann kostet diese Leistung etwa 2.300,- € und wird von den GKVn nicht erstattet. Sie wird auch nur von wenigen Kliniken und Praxen angeboten. *Hier* gibt es eine Suchfunktion zu ihnen.

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hier hast du die originale Schreibweise: Ανεύρυσμα 😀
> Grüße aus Deutschland, Nico


Ja, griechische Ausdrücke im Latein :P

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich würde jetzt - sorry für die Wiederholung - mit einer TOP-Klinik sprechen, ob man das operieren kann. Und mit einem guten Strahlentherapeuten, was er davon hält. Evtl. doch noch ein MRT machen, vielleicht kann man damit den Abstand zum Darm genauer bestimmen. Ich meine, das kann man im Forum nicht klären, das muss im Rahmen einer Beratung bei diesen Fachärzten geklärt werden. An sich müsste man da wiederum sogar Zweitmeinungen zu einholen.


https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/heal...ncer-treatment

Im CT-Bericht steht was von einer über 1,8cm wenigstens ans Rektum angrenzenden Traceranreicherung. Ob man dann die Prostata vom Darm abhebt, um Verbrennungen zu vermeiden oder eventuell infiltrierte Anteile des Enddarms besser mit bestrahlt und die im JHU Artikel erwähnten Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nimmt, können wir hier im Forum nicht klären. Früher wurde der Enddarm offenbar meist mit bestrahlt, weil es mit weniger zielgenauer Technologie nicht anders ging.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es für ein infiltriertes Rektum eine operative Lösung gibt. Wir hatten dazu mal einen Thread, wo unter der OP nach Traceranreicherungen gesucht wurde und dann wegen Infiltration des Rektums, oder war's die Blase, der Tumor nicht vollständig entfernt werden konnte. Ich meine, der Operateur war Prof Heidenreich.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

ich denke bei Darmkrebs wird ein Teil des Darms entfernt und manchmal nutzt man einen Teil des Darms für rekonstruktive Operationen. Ich würde daher eine OP nicht von vorneherein ausschließen sondern die Beratung von sehr guten Operateuren suchen. Wenn man nicht bestrahlen oder operieren kann bleibt nur die Hormontherapie. 

Bei den Strahlenärzten hängt es auch von den verfügbaren Geräten ab und bei der OP von den Fähigkeiten des Operateurs.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ein durch ein Adenokarzinom der Prostata infiltriertes Rektum ist nicht das Gleiche wie Darmkrebs. Ja, bei Darmkrebs entfernt man das betroffene Stück Darm, weil die Krankheit sonst schnell zum Tode führt. Wenn Prostatakrebs in den Darm streut, bringt das nichts, weil der Krebs weniger aggressiv ist.

Aber zurück zu Dieters Problem: ich vermute, dass das Karzinom in seiner momentan radiologisch gesicherten Ausbreitung in kurativer Absicht bestrahlt werden kann.

Hier der alte Thread zu radioguided surgery und der Problematik einer OP bei infiltrierter Darm- und Blasenwand:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...nach-op/page10

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

ich habe mir den Thread angesehen und offenbar ist eine vollständige OP nicht möglich, wenn der Tumor den Darm befallen hat. Aber den Darm würde ich nicht bestrahlen lassen. Das ist bei por991 auch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen worden.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bei por991 war das Ganze eine Salvage Therapie. Man hätte Darm und Blase bestrahlen müssen und nicht primär die Prostata.

Das Rektum wird im Grunde immer mit bestrahlt, weil keine Technologie so zielgenau arbeitet, dass 100% der Photonen in der Prostata einschlagen. Auch deswegen gilt eine Protonenbestrahlung als überlegen. Wenn man keinen Spacer dazwischen schiebt, wird aber selbst bei dieser Technologie das Rektum was abkriegen.

Die Frage ist, welches Verhältnis an Strahlendosis zwischen Rektum und Prostata man anstrebt.

Mit älterer Technologie gab's auch nur in 20% der Fälle Probleme, trotz höherer Dosis aufs Rektum. Wir können's nicht klären, aber vielleicht wird Dieter berichten, was Experten dazu sagen.

----------


## Georg_

Jetzt hat sich Dieter so intensiv mit den verschiedenen Therapien beschäftigt und es sieht für mich danach aus, als wenn nur Hormontherapie bleibt. Ich denke nach einer längeren, neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie könnte der Tumor so weit geschrumpft sein, dass man vielleicht doch eine lokale Therapie einsetzen kann.

----------


## dieter286

Der Entscheidungskampf geht weiter:

Dank Szintigrafie wurde ein toter Zahn entdeckt, der zunächst gezogen werden muss. Lt. Zahnarzt hatte ich Glück mit dem Zufallsfund, da nach der Zahnentfernung mein Immunsystem verbessert wird; Abwehrkräfte müssen sich nicht mehr um den eitrigen Zahn kümmern (habe aber keinerlei Zahnbeschwerden).

Gespräch mit dem Urologen: klare Ansage für die OP; in meinem Fall (insbesondere weil noch keine sichtbaren Metastasen gefunden wurden) hat die Entfernung des Primärtumors erhebliche Vorteile gegenüber einer Bestrahlung. Er glaubt auch nicht, dass der Operateur noch ein zusätzliches mpMRT anfordern wird. Auch kann er sich nicht vorstellen, dass wegen der kritischen Stelle zum Rektum, der Operateur eine OP nicht für die bessere Therapie ggü. einer Bestrahlung hält. 

Im Laufe des Gesprächs sind wir auch noch auf die aktuelle Bewertung im Histologischen Befund gekommen. Derzeit habe ich Gleason 4 + 4. Allerdings wurden ja nur 6 Stanzen gemacht  da kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass bei einer oder zwei weiteren Stanzen oder auch wenn der Urologe an einer anderen Stelle gestanzt hätte,  auch Gleason 9 oder 10 das Ergebnis wäre.

Momentan habe ich schon eine gewisse Tendenz zur OP  insbesondere der Umfang des Primärtumors macht mir eine gewisse Sorge, dass hier die Bestrahlung nicht den gleichwertigen Erfolg hat. Zudem zielen die langfristige Gleichwertigkeit zwischen OP und Bestrahlung aus den Studien weniger auf Hochrisikopatienten ab(?)

Bestrahlung nach einer OP: kann man da eine Aussage machen, wie diese im Vergleich zu einer Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie in Bezug auf Intensität, Dauer und ggfls. Nebenwirkungen ist? Da habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden und als Laie würde ich mal vermuten, dass die Bestrahlung nach OP verträglicher ist?

Meine Termin in den nächsten 7 Tagen an jeweils unterschiedlichen Uni-Kliniken:

ChirurgStrahlentherapeutChirurg

----------


## dieter286

....ich werde noch wahnsinnig, nach diversem googlen habe ich jetzt folgende Situation:
Sofortoge Abgabe aller Unterlagen bei einem CCCA / onkologischen Zentrum einer Uni-Klinik --> nach Besprechung in einem fachlichen Gremium erhalte ich anschließend einen Besprechungstermin für eine Therapieempfehlung (evtl. Termin schon nächste Woche).

Eigentlich ist dies genau das was ich gesucht habe - weiß sowas der Urologe nicht???

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

manche Urologen geben Fälle mit hohem Risiko an das Tumorboard der nächsten, größeren Klinik zur Beurteilung und behandeln den Patienten dann entsprechend dieser Empfehlung. Das machen aber eher wenige. Das Tumorboard ist eine Fachkonferenz von Ärzten verschiedener Disziplinen, wo schwierigere Fälle und Fälle mit hohem Risiko durchgesprochen werden. Meist ergibt sich dann eine leitliniengerechte Therapieempfehlung. Beim CCCA (Comprehensive Cancer Center Augsburg) ist jetzt wohl vorgesehen, dass die Unterlagen erstmal im dortigen Tumorboard besprochen werden und dann wird das Ergebnis des Tumorboards bei Deinem Termin zugrundegelegt.

Georg

----------


## dieter286

> Jetzt hat sich Dieter so intensiv mit den verschiedenen Therapien beschäftigt und es sieht für mich danach aus, als wenn nur Hormontherapie bleibt. Ich denke nach einer längeren, neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie könnte der Tumor so weit geschrumpft sein, dass man vielleicht doch eine lokale Therapie einsetzen kann.


Mit Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie hatte ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt. Grundsätzlich muss ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass diese Therapie betreffend Zeit und Nebenwirkungen sehr heftig ist. Nach erster Sichtung dieses interessanten Überblicks:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa..._vermeiden.pdf
ist es aber auch so, dass man Nebenwirkungen einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen kann (Lebensqualität?). Diese Übersicht wurde zuletzt 2014 aktualisiert. Gibt es da evtl. "neuere" Beschreibungen, ich denke auch hier dürfte es Weiterentwicklungen gegeben haben.

Frage zu Hormontherapie und anschließend lokale Therapie: wäre damit auch eine OP oder alternativ Bestrahlung gemeint; käme da evtl. auch die Brachytherapie in Frage?

----------


## Optimist

> Mit Hormontherapie als Ersttherapie hatte ich mich bisher noch nicht beschäftigt. ...


Dieter,
die Nebenwirkungen der ADT treten bei jedem Betroffenen etwas anders in Form und Stärke auf. Bin jetzt bald 4 Jahre auf ADT (Pamorelin), meist waren die NW erträglich, nach 2 Jahren plötzlich ziemlich lästig, nach Pause  ab Juni 2020 wieder ADT, NW seitdem kaum ein Thema.

Eine aktuelle, umfangreiche Übersicht hat Georg in den KISP-Texten zusammengestellt:
 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

Du hast jetzt so viele Beratungstermine gemacht, ich meine bilde Dir erstmal auf Grund dieser Gespräche eine Meinung. Dann kann man darüber diskutieren. Es kann ja sein, dass statt Hormontherapie etwas ganz anderes aus den Gesprächen herauskommt.

Georg

----------


## dieter286

> Dieter,
> 
> Du hast jetzt so viele Beratungstermine gemacht, ich meine bilde Dir erstmal auf Grund dieser Gespräche eine Meinung. Dann kann man darüber diskutieren. Es kann ja sein, dass statt Hormontherapie etwas ganz anderes aus den Gesprächen herauskommt.
> 
> Georg


Das ist richtig; momentan versuche ich, mir für die anstehenden Gespräche soweit möglich "fachliches Wissen" aufzubauen - ggfls. kann ich dann in den Gesprächen die Vorschläge / Empfehlungen schon besser aufnehmen bzw. zuordnen.

----------


## dieter286

> Eine aktuelle, umfangreiche Übersicht hat Georg in den KISP-Texten zusammengestellt:
>  
> http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf
> 
> Franz


DANKE für den Link!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter,

ich würde eine kurative Option als Ersttherapie anstreben. Mit nur einer Hormontherapie (die du ja schon begonnen hast) findet man sich von vorn herein damit ab, dass der Krebs nicht mehr heilbar ist. Aber genau das auszuschließen, hast du doch all die Untersuchungen gemacht.

https://www.amazon.de/Androgen-Depri...vation+therapy

Verlinkt ein Buch, das in anglophonen Foren empfohlenen wird. 

Natürlich *kann* man bei deinem Befund operieren, die verkrebste Prostata vom Enddarm lösen, mit großzügigem Schnitt blasenseitig und am Sphinkter saubere Ränder anstreben und dann noch möglichst viele Lymphknoten entfernen. Danach wirst du immer noch eine Bestrahlung brauchen, mit gut einem halben Jahr Verspätung, um den Wunden eine Heilungschance zu geben. Ein halbes Jahr *soll* zwar keinen Unterschied im Sinne einer Verschlechterung machen, wird aber am Befund garantiert nichts verbessern. Der Tumor wird in den Bereichen, in denen er nicht herausoperiert werden kann, weiter wachsen, bis du bestrahlt worden bist. 

Wenn man noch operieren kann, ist auch eine Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie möglich.

Beim Tumorboard würde ich fragen, welche Chancen bestehen, mit nur einer OP ohne Bestrahlung davon zu kommen, wie groß die Aussicht auf saubere Ränder ohne schwere Inkontinenz eingeschätzt wird und welchen statistisch belegten Überlebensvorteil man dir mit einer OP verspricht.

Die OP hilft neben Metastasen einen eventuellen Harnverhalt zu vermeiden. Die Bestrahlung hebt das aber eigentlich auch.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter,

Georg hat die Idee einer  zunächst mal  initialen Hormontherapie ins Spiel gebracht, um eine Schrumpfung des Tumors zu erreichen (1). Diese Idee einer neoadjuvanten ADT finde ich durchaus eine Empfehlung wert. Es müßte dann aber schon eine gute, wirkungsvolle und länger andauernde Hormontherapie von wenigstens 1 Jahr sein. ADT1 kannst du m.E. vergessen. Besser gleich mit Abiraterone oder Apalutamid loslegen, wie in untenstehender Studie (1). Über die biologischen Hintergründe habe ich in einem Nachbarthread bereits Erläuterungen ausgeführt.

Über die Folgetherapie, wenn es den keine längerfristige ADT sein soll, brauchst du dir dann erst später Gedanken zu machen, wobei es dann schon auf eine Bestrahlung bei weiterlaufender ADT hinauslaufen würde, um auch die Synergieeffekte mitzunehmen. Die Schrumpfung würde u.U. auch dein Rektum-Problem entspannen.

Ich gehe auch bei meiner Kasuistik mit 7 Jahren ADT und anschließender Bestrahlung von einer umfänglichen Schrumpfung meines Tumors mit gutem Ergebnis aus, auch wenn mein Therapieverlauf in einem anderen historischen Zusammenhang steht. 

(1) Krishan R. Jethwa et al., Predictors of prostate volume reduction following neoadjuvant cytoreductive androgen suppression,  In: Journal of Contemporary Brachytherapy (2016/volume 8/number 5)

(2) McKay T et al., Results of a phase II trial of intense androgen deprivation therapy prior to radical prostatectomy (RP) in men with high-risk localized prostate cancer (PC)

----------


## KarlEmagne

Georgs Vorschlag zielt auf eine Schrumpfung ab, um die OP zu erleichtern. In 2019 gab es im US-Forum einen GS9 Fall, bei dem das so gemacht wurde. Aber einen wesentlichen Trend zur neoadjuvanten ADT gibt es nicht.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30430324/

Unklar ist, ob es tatsächlich mehr saubere Schnittränder gibt, oder ob sie nur so aussehen, weil sich mikroskopische Infiltrationen unter der ADT zurück bilden, um irgendwann wieder zu wachsen. 

Die kurative Absicht sollte im Vordergrund stehen, um eine längere ADT zu vermeiden. Ob eine vorbereitende ADT dann der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, kann man diskutieren.

----------


## hartmuth

Karl, ob Georg den Vorschlag einer neoadjuvanten ADT nur auf die OP bezogen hat, müßte er selbst beantworten. Ich denke nicht.

Dass eine neoadjuvante ADT die positiven Schnittränder ganz erheblich reduzieren kann, zeigen entsprechende Studien. Bildgebende Vergleiche vorher-nachher zeigen dies auch, sind aber zu wenig verlässlich, wenn es um mikroskopische Relikte geht. Dies ist aber verifizierbar durch eine pathologische Untersuchung des Resektats nach der OP. Und dies wurde verifiziert. Mag sein, dass mikroskopische Infiltrationen zurückgeblieben und vom Pathologen nicht erkannt wurden. Diese jedoch können bei einer RT als lokale Therapie mit risikoarmer Bestrahlung in diesem Bereich eliminiert werden und man vermeidet hohe Dosen, die Organe im Randbereich gefährden können. Ohnehin wird im Bestrahlungsplan immer ein Sicherheitssaum mit einbezogen.

Eine ältere Studie (2006) mit Daten von 2002-2003 zur Fragestellung stellte fest:



> Neoadjuvant hormone therapy reduces significantly prostate volume and as a result the planned volume and consequently the rectal and bladder V60 can be significantly reduced.


Dabei betrug die neoadjuvante Dauer nur 2 Monate und zudem nur mit ADT2 der ersten Generation. Die neuen IMRT-Techniken heute erlauben hier zudem weitaus mehr Variabilität und die millimetergenaue Separierung von Zonen unterschiedlicher Bestrahlungsintensität.

Ohnehin haben Bestrahlungstherapien bei Risikopatienten heute eine adjuvante ADT als Standard, die 3 Monate oder auch 6 Monate vor der Bestrahlung gestartet werden. Also ein Teil davon ist neoadjuvant. Insofern eigentlich nichts Neues und durchaus gängig. 
Bei einer RPE ist dies sicherlich alles anders zu beurteilen.

----------


## Georg_

> Ich denke nach einer längeren, neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie könnte der Tumor so weit geschrumpft sein, dass man vielleicht doch eine lokale Therapie einsetzen kann.


Ich hatte da ein beides gedacht, ich wollte nichts ausschließen. Für eine Bestrahlung könnte man noch zusätzlich SpaceOAR einsetzen. Aber das muss man alles nach der Bildgebung nach der neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie entscheiden. Es hängt auch stark davon ab, was die Ärzte dann empfehlen, manche operieren ungern nach Hormontherapie, manche machen es. Grade eine so knifflige Situation in der Nähe des Darms muss unter diesem Gesichtspunkt gesehen werden. 
Und ob der Abstand zum Darm dann für eine Bestrahlung reichen wird, kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Bestrahlung des Darms soweit irgend möglich vermieden werden.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Hartmut, neoadjuvante ADT von zwei Monaten oder einem Jahr, von dem du vorher schriebst, ist mal ein Unterschied. Von der ADT weiß man, dass sie Tumoren verkleinert, aber nicht beseitigt. Ob sie Tumoren aus Schnitträndern herausschrumpft, ohne dass Zellen zurück bleiben, die sich später wieder teilen, ist glaube ich nicht gut erforscht. Untersuchungen des Resektats können hierüber eigentlich keinen Aufschluss geben, weil wir uns für Tumorzellen auf der jeweils anderen Seite des Schnittrands interessieren.

Was mir hingegen einleuchtet, ist der Nutzen einer adjuvanten ADT im Verbund mit einer Bestrahlung. Wenn man mit verringerter Dosis die gleichen Resultate erzielt, kann das nur von Vorteil sein. Das befallene Areal dürfte aber etwa gleich bleiben.

Mag sein, dass ein infiltriertes Rektum nicht behandelbar ist. Wenn überhaupt, eher noch mit einer sorgsam bemessenen Strahlendosis, als operativ. 

Wenn IMRT millimetergenaue Bestrahlung ermöglicht, verstehe ich den Hype um Protonenstrahlen noch weniger. Bei der IMRT geht der Photonenstrahl durch den Körper hindurch und man erzielt eine Bündelung durch Beschuss des gleichen Areals aus verschiedenen Richtungen. Deswegen ist die Dosis nie im Zielareal 100% und direkt daneben 0. Bei Protonen ist das anders, weil sie im Zielareal abbremsen und dann erst ihre Wirkung entfalten. Sie zerschlagen deswegen nicht auf der ganzen Strecke Zellkerne.

----------


## LowRoad

Karl,
ja, so ist das mit den Protonen, oder jeder anderen Art der Strahlentherapie. Die Dosis ist entscheidend, nicht die Technik.

Bei einem T4 Stadium mit Einwachsen in den Enddarm, würde ich unbedingt eine operative Option als Initialtherapie sehen, wenn keine anderweitige Metastasierung in der Ausbreitungsdiagnostik erkennbar. Während der Prostatektomie muss der Darm vorübergehend verlegt werden. Das ist eine ganz blöde Sache, aber eben auch vorübergehend. Krebs ist halt kein Schnupfen und man muss sich entscheiden, was man investieren will.

----------


## hartmuth

Karl, ich beziehe mich mal auf deine Aussagen.




> Hartmut, neoadjuvante ADT von zwei Monaten oder einem Jahr, von dem du vorher schriebst, ist mal ein Unterschied.


Ja, ist es. Es kommt halt darauf an, welches Erkenntnisinteresse oder Ziel man verfolgt.
Soweit ich nur eine Schrumpfung erreichen will, reichen offensichtlich 2 Monate. In Zellkulturen hat man festgestellt, dass unter ADT schon in den ersten Tagen die Apoptoserate ansteigt und im Laufe einer Woche auf die baseline zurückgeht (1). Bei einer ADT beim Menschen zieht sich das. Das Medikament muß erst wirken und das Testosteron herabdrücken, nicht nur im Serum, sondern vor allem im Zellgewebe des Tumors, wo unterschiedliche Zellcharakteristika und Resilienzen vorliegen.
In einer längeren zweiten Phase wird bei den weiteren Zellen die Biosynthese unterbunden und in den Schlafzustand geschickt (G0-Arrest). Dies bewirkt den der in der Regel dramatischen Abfall des PSA-Spiegels, der sich dann zunehmend verlangsamt bis zum Nadir. Das Erreichen dieses Nadirs kann bis zu einem Jahr dauern. Bei mir dauerte dies über ein Jahr. Dass dabei noch Schrumpfungen stattfinden, glaube ich weniger. Maximal viel Zellen im G0-Arrest ist wichtig bei der Bestrahlung, denn mit der unterdrückten Biosynthese wird auch die Fähigkeit der Zelle gemindert, ihre zerschossene DNA zu reparieren.(2)  Also aus meiner Sicht besser 1 Jahr ADT vor der Bestrahlung. Hinterher ist das im Grunde gar nicht mehr wichtig. Ich sehe zumindest keinen biologischen Zusammenhang, der dafür prechen würde. Dass 36 oder 18 Monate keinen Unterschied machen, hat man in einer Studie schon erkannt.(3)



> Von der ADT weiß man, dass sie Tumoren verkleinert, aber nicht beseitigt. Ob sie Tumoren aus Schnitträndern herausschrumpft, ohne dass Zellen zurück bleiben, die sich später wieder teilen, ist glaube ich nicht gut erforscht. Untersuchungen des Resektats können hierüber eigentlich keinen Aufschluss geben, weil wir uns für Tumorzellen auf der jeweils anderen Seite des Schnittrands interessieren.


Es ist nun mal Ergebnis der entsprechenden Studien, dass nADT signifikant eine Reduktion von T3, weniger Samenblasenbefall und weniger R1 bewirkt. Das ist Ergebnis von pathologischen Untersuchungen nach RPE. R0 oder R1 hat prognostische Relevanz und es ist müßig zu spekulieren, ob im geräumten Gebiet noch Kleinstinfiltrationen vorliegen oder nicht. Wahrscheinlich schon. Aber diese kann man ja mit geringer, schonender Strahlendosis beseitigen.




> Was mir hingegen einleuchtet, ist der Nutzen einer adjuvanten ADT im Verbund mit einer Bestrahlung. Wenn man mit verringerter Dosis die gleichen Resultate erzielt, kann das nur von Vorteil sein. Das befallene Areal dürfte aber etwa gleich bleiben.


Ich denke eher nein. Der Strahlentherapeut richtet sein Planungsprogramm an der aktuellen CT-Aufnahme aus. Es wurde aber gerade auch bildgebend nachgewiesen, dass eine nADT den Tumor verkleinert. (4) Dies bedeutet nicht einfach eine Ausdünnung, die geringere Bestrahlungsdosen erlaubt, sondern auch eine Flächenreduktion. Das jeweilige Ausmaß ist sicherlich individuell verschieden.




> Wenn IMRT millimetergenaue Bestrahlung ermöglicht, verstehe ich den Hype um Protonenstrahlen noch weniger. Bei der IMRT geht der Photonenstrahl durch den Körper hindurch und man erzielt eine Bündelung durch Beschuss des gleichen Areals aus verschiedenen Richtungen. Deswegen ist die Dosis nie im Zielareal 100% und direkt daneben 0.


Jein. Wenn ich pro Tag 2 Gy aus 5 Richtungen ins Zielgebiet bringe, kriegt das umliegende Gewebe 0,4 Gy ab. Es ist gerade das Ziel einer Fraktionierung, dass gesundes Gewebe die 0,4 Gy über Nacht die Schäden an der DNA reparieren kann. Und das passiert weitestgehend auch, so dass dort in der Summe idealerweise 0 Strahlenschaden übrigbleibt. Protonen haben ihren Peak im Zielgebiet ohne dahinter weiterzuschießen. Dies ist schonend, aber die neuen IMRTs schaffen das auch bei gleichem Ergebnis.
Organe nimmt der Therapeut aus seinem Bestrahlungsplan weitgehend aus, da diese sensibler sind wie normales Gewebe, nicht so einfach fähig zur Selbstreparatur. Deren Behandlung, falls nötig, bedürfen eines eigenen Plans, wie ich das sehe.

Literatur: (sorry, bei (1) und (3) krieg ich den Link nicht kopiert)

(1) D. Feltquate u.a., Rapid Androgen Cycling as Treatment for Patients with Prostate Cancer, Clinical Cancer Research 2006
(2) William R, Polkinghorn, Androgen receptor signaling regulates DNA repair in prostate cancers, 2014
(3) Charles Bankhead et al., Short-Course ADT Passes Test in High-Risk Prostate Ca, 2013
(4) W. Lilleby et al., Computed Tomography/Magnetic Resonance Based Volume Changes of the Primary Tumour in Patients With Prostate Cancer With or Without Androgen Deprivation, 2000

----------


## hartmuth

> Krebs ist halt kein Schnupfen und man muss sich entscheiden, was man investieren will.


So ist es, Andi. Oder auch: "Wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht naß", gibt es nicht bei Krebs. Auch bei meinen obigen Ausführungen würde ich sagen - wie mancher Arzt vielleicht bei seinem Tun nicht sagt - "Ohne Gewähr".

----------


## Georg_

Nach der Biopsie sich für einen künstlichen Darmausgang zu entscheiden, damit wird Dieter meiner Meinung nach zu viel zugemutet. Es ist ja noch nicht klar, ob der Tumor in der Nähe des Darms liegt oder eingewachsen ist. Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass durch eine neoadjuvante ADT das Einwachsen noch verhindert werden kann.

Ich hatte eine Lymphknotenmetastase anliegend neben der Blase. Nach der Lu177 Therapie war sie verschwunden.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Es ist nun mal Ergebnis der entsprechenden Studien, dass nADT  signifikant eine Reduktion von T3, weniger Samenblasenbefall und weniger  R1 bewirkt. Das ist Ergebnis von pathologischen Untersuchungen nach  RPE. R0 oder R1 hat prognostische Relevanz und es ist müßig zu  spekulieren, ob im geräumten Gebiet noch Kleinstinfiltrationen  vorliegen oder nicht. Wahrscheinlich schon. Aber diese kann man ja mit  geringer, schonender Strahlendosis beseitigen.


Wenn's nur so wäre, dass Kleinstinfiltrationen keine Rolle spielten. Leider können diese einem später ein Rezidiv bescheren. Sie durch verhältnismäßig kleine Strahlendosen beseitigen zu können, wäre m.E. ein Argument für eine Bestrahlung mit begleitender ADT ohne OP. Aber wir drehen uns glaube ich mit unserer Diskussion im Kreis.



> Wenn ich pro Tag 2 Gy aus 5 Richtungen ins Zielgebiet bringe, kriegt das  umliegende Gewebe 0,4 Gy ab. Es ist gerade das Ziel einer  Fraktionierung, dass gesundes Gewebe die 0,4 Gy über Nacht die Schäden  an der DNA reparieren kann. Und das passiert weitestgehend auch, so dass  dort in der Summe idealerweise 0 Strahlenschaden übrigbleibt. Protonen  haben ihren Peak im Zielgebiet ohne dahinter weiterzuschießen. Dies ist  schonend, aber die neuen IMRTs schaffen das auch bei gleichem Ergebnis.


Ich hatte das auch so überschlagen. Dass bei 10 Bestrahlungsrichtungen rund 10% der Dosis abseits der Prostata landen, mitunter im Darm einschließlich des Rektums. Wo es eine gewisse Strahlentoleranz gibt. In Organen sicherlich kleiner als bei anderem Gewebe. Ob's bei begleitender ADT eine Dosis gibt, die der Enddarm verträgt und gleichzeitig mikroskopische Infiltrationen beseitigt, bin ich überfragt. Vielleicht ist es auch eine Ermessenssache, ob dem Patienten leichte Komplikationen in einem verhältnismäßig kleinen Areal von einer Seite des Rektums auf einer Länge von 2cm zugemutet werden können.

Mir ist aber durch unsere Diskussion klar geworden, wie eingeschränkt das Einsatzfeld von Strahlentherapie ist. Metastasen an den falschen Stellen sind leider nicht behandelbar.

----------


## dieter286

Terminreservierung  ich werde das jetzt durchziehen!!

Ich hatte gestern mein erstes Gespräch zur Therapiebesprechung mit einem Chefarzt einer TOP-Klinik. Die Erläuterungen, Erklärungen und Prognosen bringen mich  auch nach dem ich 1 Nacht darüber geschlafen habe, zu der Erkenntnis, baldmöglichst Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Die Problematik Risiko Rektuminfiltration führt den Chirurgen zu der Entscheidung, dass eine OP machbar ist  aber ausschließlich offene OP. In diesem Fall muss er bei der OP was fühlen.

Auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht kritisch sein könnte, erhalte ich in den nächsten Tagen noch eine Rückmeldung von einem Tumorboard  Zweitmeinung. Aber ich denke, ich bin gefestigt genug, dass bei einer anderen Therapieemfehlung trotzdem die OP kommen wird.

Unanhängig davon, vielen Dank für die verschiedenen Rückmeldungen der letzten Tage.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Dieter, wichtig ist eine Entscheidung zu treffen hinter der du stehen kannst. In der Zukunft lebst du mit den Folgen deiner Entscheidung und aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dies sehr wichtig ist. Noch ein Hinweis ich habe mich 2019 mit 54 operieren lassen. Gute körperliche Konstitution ist in jedem Fall ein Vorteil und hilft schnell wieder auf den Beinen zu sein. Viel Erfolg.

----------


## Georg_

Dieter,

nimm die anderen, vereinbarten Termine war. Es ist erstaunlich wie überzeugend eine Beratung sein kann und der nächste Mediziner ist genauso überzeugend der gegenteiligen Meinung. Mach Dir aus den Gesprächen ein Bild und entscheide dann, was Dir am besten erscheint.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

> ich werde das jetzt durchziehen!!


Dieter,

wo du schon mit der vorbereitenden ADT begonnen hast, gibt es keinen Grund zu schnellen oder impulsiven Entscheidungen. Ich denke eher, etwas Bedenkzeit hilft, deinen Tumor vor der Bestrahlung oder OP zu verkleinern.

Die Vorteile der offenen Methode sind mir genauso erklaert worden wie dir. Der Operateur kann das Gewebe rund um die Prostata abfuehlen und vielleicht befallene Lymphknoen finden, die sonst uebersehen worden waeren.

Hat dein Chirurg eine Einschaetzung abgegeben, ob du nach der OP noch eine Bestrahlung brauchen wirst? Und zur Moeglichkeit eines nerverhaltenden Eingriffs sowie dem andernfalls eintretenden absolute tote Hose Ergebnis?


Nachfolgender Artikel passt recht gut auf deine Situation. Die einen Experten favorisieren den operativen Eingriff, die anderen sehen keine Evidenz fuer einen Ueberlebensvorteil gegenueber einer Radiotherapie. Alle empfehlen, sich umfassend beraten zu lassen.

"all men with localized prostate cancer deserve to be seen by both a surgeon and a radiation oncologist and ideally a medical oncologist if applicable before making an informed decision"

https://www.renalandurologynews.com/...ostate-cancer/


Euch allen ein schoenes Wochenende!

----------


## MartinWK

> Im Laufe des Gesprächs sind wir auch noch auf die aktuelle Bewertung im Histologischen Befund gekommen. Derzeit habe ich Gleason 4 + 4. Allerdings wurden ja nur 6 Stanzen gemacht  da kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass bei einer oder zwei weiteren Stanzen oder auch wenn der Urologe an einer anderen Stelle gestanzt hätte,  auch Gleason 9 oder 10 das Ergebnis wäre.


Hochrisiko bleibt Hochrisiko: therapeutisch wird das jetzt nichts ändern. In einer anderen Situation könnte man das genauere Grading nach Op als Argument für diese verwenden (auch wenn es sehr fragwürdig ist, statt einer zeitgemäß gestalteten Biopsie eine schwere Operation durchzuführen).

Die Frage hier ist das Staging. Dank PSMA PET/CT ist das auch ohne Op schon sehr gut. Das sehe ich daher auch nicht als Argument für die Op. Mehr als Prostata, Samenblasen, Nervenstränge, Apexgewebe und einige 
Lymphknoten wird man in der Regel nicht entfernen, egal, was weiter infiltriert ist. Es ist dann ganz wichtig, dass der Operateur auf die Rektuminfiltration vorbereitet ist und weiter schneidet (ob vorher der Darm verlegt werden muß oder was auch immer da gemacht wird). Einfach aufhören und sagen "R1", "Rektuminfiltration, daher sofort Bestrahlung nötig" heißt nach dem PSMA PET/CT-Befund sehenden Auges eine Op ohne kurative Absicht zu machen. Verbessert denn das großzügige Operieren überhaupt die Prognose? Diese Frage muss den jeweiligen Fachärzten gestellt werden. Ich befürchte, die werden dann längere rezidivfreie Zeit nennen. Die erweiterte Lymphknotenentfernung hat den Patienten auch keinen Vorteil gebracht.

Insgesamt eine schwierige Entscheidung; das bezüglich Metastasen negative PET/CT hilft wenig: ein positiver, nicht oligometastatischer Befund würde jetzt bereits die systemische Therapie in den Vordergrund rücken, der negative Befund dagegen schließt Mikrometastasen oder PSMA-negative Bereiche nicht aus. Er wäre nur bei einem gut gesicherten niedrigen Gleasonscore ein Argument für die Wichtigkeit der lokalen Therapie.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Es ist dann ganz wichtig, dass der Operateur auf die Rektuminfiltration vorbereitet ist und weiter schneidet (ob vorher der Darm verlegt werden muß oder was auch immer da gemacht wird). Einfach aufhören und sagen "R1", "Rektuminfiltration, daher sofort Bestrahlung nötig" heißt nach dem PSMA PET/CT-Befund sehenden Auges eine Op ohne kurative Absicht zu machen.


Kuenstliche Darmausgaenge zu diskutieren, ist kein Verkaufsargument fuer eine OP. Ohnehin braechte ein solcher Eingriff keinen Ueberlebensvorteil.




> Verbessert denn das großzügige Operieren überhaupt die Prognose? Diese Frage muss den jeweiligen Fachärzten gestellt werden. Ich befürchte, die werden dann längere rezidivfreie Zeit nennen.


Oder den zweiten Pfeil im Koecher als Argument fuer OP und Bestrahlung. Nur was bringt der erste Pfeil, wenn er so gut wie sicher daneben zielt?

----------


## dieter286

> Er wäre nur bei einem gut gesicherten niedrigen Gleasonscore ein Argument für die Wichtigkeit der lokalen Therapie.


Den Satz, Hinweis verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Lokale (Erst-)Therapie kann doch OP oder Bestrahlung sein?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Der verlässlichere pathologische Befund nach einer OP brächte dir vermutlich wenig. Wenn aus deinem GS8 eine 9 würde, wären die Therapieoptionen die gleichen. Ein GS10 ist bei allem Grad 4 Gewebe aus der Biopsie unwahrscheinlich. Übrigens waren es bei dir 18 Stanzen aus 6 Richtungen.

In statistischen Untersuchungen ist der aus lokalen Ersttherapien resultierende Überlebensvorteil erstaunlich gering. Das betrifft Strahlentherapie und Operation. Der Vorteil einer OP + Strahlentherapie ist noch weniger gesichert als der einer lokalen Ersttherapie an sich. Das will natürlich kein Patient mit frischem Befund hören.

Eine OP hat deutlich mehr Nutzen, wenn der Tumor noch in der Prostata ist und man hoffen kann, eine weitere Streuung zu vermeiden. Das aber dürfte bei deinem Befund illusorisch sein. Deswegen ist es fraglich, ob die OP bei dir etwas bessert. Die Bestrahlung hingegen richtet weniger Schaden an und hat insofern ein besseres Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis. 

Spiel mal an den Optionen dieses Überlebensrechners des NHS.

https://prostate.predict.nhs.uk/

----------


## Georg_

Der Überlebensrechner sagt aber, dass er für Patienten mit Gleason 8 weniger geeignet ist. Wenn ich das außerprostatische Wachstum mit einem lymphknotenpositiven Befund gleichsetze, so zeigen diese Studien einen Vorteil für die Operation:
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20942833/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20106588/
Studien mit Patienten, bei denen der Tumor nicht gestreut hat, nur mit außerprostatischem Wachstum, kenne ich nicht.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Georg, deine Studien beziehen Patienten ab 1992 ein, sind also schon etwas betagt. Im NHS Rechner sind die Überlebensquoten besser.

Mit Dieters Werten bekam ich 35% Überleben nach 15 Jahren ohne RP, 53% mit RP. Danach profitieren 18% von einer RP und bei 82% war über 15 Jahre kein Unterschied festzustellen.       Eine Mehrheit lebt ohne Prostata genauso lang wie mit.

Mit Bestrahlung als Ersttherapie dürften weit über 90% mit Prostata genauso lange leben wie ohne. Insbesondere solche Patienten, die aller Voraussicht nach der OP noch zusätzlich eine Bestrahlung brauchen.

Die Nachteile einer RP bekommt man mit Sicherheit zu spüren, die Vorteile nur sehr vielleicht.

----------


## RolandHO

Ich sehe die Problematik dieser statistischen Auswertungen darin, sie auf den Einzelfall, hier auf Dieter, zu beziehen.
Er muss sich die Frage stellen, was spricht dafür, dass ich zu den 35% ohne Behandlung gehören könnte. Dieter
hat eine Verdopplungszeit von rund 3 Monaten (etwas weniger) und am Ende dieses Jahres ein PSA von
ca 380, Mitte nächste Jahres über 1000. Kann man sich vorstellen, dass diese Entwicklung über 15 Jahre hält?

Aus den Informationen auf der NHS Seite wir auch nicht klar, welche Behandlung insgesamt mit "conservative" gemeint ist.
In der Erläuterung heißt es "Conservative management refers to monitoring or observing the disease, without any upfront active treatment."
Also Aktive Überwachung ohne *anfängliche* aktive Behandlung. Welche weiteren Behandlungen im Verlauf der 15 Jahre stattgefunden
haben ist somit nicht klar. Die Aussage "Eine Mehrheit lebt ohne Prostata genauso lang wie mit." läßt sich daher m.E. aus diese Statistik nicht begründen.

Ich wünsche Dieter viel Glück und Erfolg auf seinem Behandlungsweg
Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Nachdem ich die FAQ auf der NHS Seite gelesen habe (link s. oben #130), kann ich die
rein statistischen Aussagen etwas besser einordnen (Hätte ich natürlich bereits vor meiner obigen 
Stellungnahme machen sollen).

Dort heißt es: "Note also that Predict Prostate is likely to be          less reliable in higher risk disease, as very few men with  these characteristics were managed conservatively in our data.          The model is intended for newly diagnosed men where  conservative management and radical treatment          are both appropriate options. The model also does not preclude  the potential need for          deferred radical treatment in the future after initial  conservative management, if the disease characteristics change."

Also: Beachte auch, dass Predict Prostate wahrscheinlich weniger zuverlässig für hight risk Erkrankte ist, da sehr wenige Männer mit dieser Charakteristik conservativ in unsren Daten behandelt wurden. Das Modell ist beabsichtigt für neu diagnostizierte Männer , bei denen sowohl consevative als auch radical Behandlung angemessene Optionen waren. Das Modell schließt nicht aus die potentielle Notwendigkeit einer verzögerten radikalen Behandlung in der Zukunft nach anfänglicher conservative Behandlung, falls die Krankheits-Charakteristika sich verändern"

Damit wird deutlich, dass in den 35% des obigen Beispiels eine noch unbekannter Anteil an Männern enthalten ist, der im Verlauf des 15-jährigen Überlebens durchaus eine radikale Behandlung in Form einer OP oder Strahlentherapie erhalten haben könnte.

"conservative" und "radical" Behandlung im Sinne der NHS Seite!

----------


## KarlEmagne

In der Rechnung des NHS sind auch all diejenigen enthalten, die trotz Prostatektomie sterben. In einer von Georgs Statistiken unterschied sich das krebsspezifische Ueberleben um 30% - wonach rund ein Drittel der Maenner von der RP profitierte. Allerdings kommen mir 46% Ueberlebende nach 10 Jahren ohne RP recht niedrig vor, was vermutlich auch am Alter der Untersuchung liegt, die Patienten ab 1992 einbezog. Ausserdem ist krebsspezifisches Ueberleben nicht das gleiche wie Gesamt-Ueberleben. Wenn mich ein Herzinfarkt umhaut, hilft es mir nichts, meinen Krebs besiegt zu haben.

Es ist nicht realistisch zu glauben, dass man mit einer RP vorm Krebs gerettet ist, und ohne sie verloren. Manche leben ohne RP noch 15 Jahre und andere sterben wesentlich frueher mit. Alle drei Statistiken, die beiden von Georg und der NHS Rechner von mir, vermitteln den Eindruck, der Patient habe die Wahl zwischen Nichtstun und einer RP. Tatsaechlich gibt es aber Alternativen, deren Effizienz wir hier nicht abschliessend klaeren koennen. Fuer mich steht aber fest, dass eine Strahlentherapie nicht wirkungslos ist.

Laut Statistik profitieren rund 20-30% beim 15-jaehrigen Gesamtueberleben von einer RP, wenn Nichtstun die Alternative ist. Viel interessanter fuer uns Krebspatienten waere aber eine Unterteilung zwischen a) Nichtstun, b) RP, c) Bestrahlung sowie d) RP und Bestrahlung. Leider gibt es kaum belastbare Zahlen, welchen Ueberlebensvorteil eine RP verspricht, wenn der Patient anschliessend ziemlich sicher eine Bestrahlung braucht. Es koennen nur deutlich weniger als diese 20-30% sein, die aufgrund ihrer vor der Bestrahlung durchgefuehrten RP ueberleben.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

in den FAQ zu dem Überlebensrechners des NHS steht: "Predict Prostate must not to be used in men with any evidence of disease outside (or metastatic) the prostate." Da bei Dieter der Tumor weit über die Prostata hinausgewachsen ist, soll man das Tool also nicht auf seine Situation anwenden.
https://prostate.predict.nhs.uk/about/faqs

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wobei ich erwarten würde, dass bei extraprostatischem Wachstum weniger als die vom Tool prognostizieren 18% von einer RP profitieren. Und mit bestätigen Metastasen wird oft ganz auf eine Ersttherapie verzichtet, weil sie so gut wie nichts mehr bringt.

Insofern bilden die verlinkten Statistiken die Obergrenze dessen ab, was man sich mit einem Befund eines lokal fortgeschritten Prostatakarzinoms von einer RP erhoffen kann.

----------


## dieter286

Zunächst vielen Dank für die verschiedenen, zum Teil sehr interessanten Beiträge; da melde ich mich evtl. später noch dazu.

Heute habe ich bei einer gemeinsamen Besprechung mit Urologe und Strahlentherapeut eine neue Information erhalten: beide empfehlen vor Behandlungsbeginn eine Rektoskopie. Damit soll endgültig geklärt werden, ob eine Rektuminfiltration (als Risiko erwähnt beim PSMA PET/CT) besteht oder nicht!

Das hört sich ganz vernünftig an. Wenn man googelt findet man heraus, dass die Rektoskopie auch für die Früherkennung von Darmkrebs eingesetzt wird. Im Basiswissen und in den S3-Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs findet sich darüber nichts (ist vielleicht auch eher selten, dass bei Prostatakrebsuntersuchungen das Risiko einer Rektuminfiltration gesehen wird).

Oder hat evtl. schon jemand Erfahrung damit gehabt oder ergänzende Informationen?
Danke.

----------


## MartinWK

> Den Satz, Hinweis verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Lokale (Erst-)Therapie kann doch OP oder Bestrahlung sein?


Das sind lokale Therapien, ja.
Eine Bildgebung (wie PSMA PET/CT), die Metastasen anzeigt, bedeutet fast sicher eine systemische Therapie. Zusätzlich kann man dann wenn nur wenige (3-5) Metastasen zu sehen diese gezielt behandeln. Als letzte Priorität käme dann die lokale Therapie (vom Primärtumor).
Wenn kein Anhaltspunkt für Metastasen vorliegt und ein niedriges oder niedrig/mittleres Risiko vorliegt (G1 oder G1-2) kann man der Diagnose trauen und sich nur über den Primärtumor Gedanken machen. Bei höherem Risiko kann man abwarten (WW = "Watchful Waiting") und bei Bedarf ADT machen oder lokal behandeln und mit hoher Sicherheit später ebenfalls bei der systemischen Therapie landen.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieter, die Rektoskopie wird vermutlich Proben entnehmen, die pathologisch untersucht werden. Wie sicher eine Invasion ausgeschlossen werden kann weiß ich nicht. "_prostatic adenocarcinoma with rectal invasion is extremely rare._" https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6639707/
- daher wird es kaum verläßliche Daten dazu geben. Auch hier wurden nur wenige Fälle gefunden: https://link.springer.com/article/10...000-017-0599-2
Wird die Invasion bestätigt ist die Frage, wie das optimal behandelt werden kann. Was haben die Ärzte dazu gesagt?

----------


## Georg_

Wenn die Darm-Invasion (_was für ein Ausdruck_) so selten ist, so ist doch die Chance groß, dass der Tumor doch nicht eingewachsen ist. Dann, Karl hört mal weg, wäre eine Operation wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich von der Rektoskopie halten soll. Der Darm wird dabei von innen untersucht. Der Prostatakrebs wird aber, wenn überhaupt, eher von außen leicht eingewachsen sein und nicht bis nach innen durch. Dann wird man ihn mit Rektoskopie nicht feststellen können.

----------


## dieter286

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Ich war heute schon wieder - aber zum letzten mal - unterwegs. Ich versuche zusammenzufassen:

1. Empfehlung: offene OP - bei Bestrahlung "gibt man sie auf"; Risiko Rektuminfiltration "beherrschbar"; wohl auch deswegen weil wirklich sehr selten; "endgültige Klärung" vor OP nicht vorgesehen.

2. Meinung: Risiko Rektuminfiltration ist zwingend vor Behandlungsbeginn abzuklären; wenn diese besteht ist Bestrahlung keine Option mehr; wenn nicht besteht ist OP oder Bestrahlung gleichwertig in der langfristigen Betrachtung - ich kann mich entscheiden. Klärung Rektuminfiltration durch Rektoskopie.

3. wiederum Empfehlung: OP mit DaVinci; Bestrahlung + Hormontherapie (ggfls. 2 - 3 Jahre) wäre grundsätzlich auch möglich. *ABER:* vor der Empfehlung wurde der Risikohinweis Rektuminfiltration aus der PSMA-Untersuchung geklärt: 1x Tastuntersuchung + Ultraschall durch Ärztin; 1x Tastuntersuchung durch Chefarzt; Chefarzt kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass da "kein Problem" besteht; ferner ergänzt er mit dem Hinweis, dass eine derartige Infiltration wirklich sehr selten ist. Eine Rektoskopie hält er nicht mehr für notwendig. Als Laie fragt man sich wieder, warum bekomme ich hier so eine Auskunft und warum werde ich von meinem Urologen ca. 1 Woche vorher nicht konkret darüber informiert (hatte ihn ja explicit darauf angesprochen)??

Ggfls. wurde im Fall 2 keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen, weil da eben Urologin (Operateurin) und Strahlentherapeut gemeinsam anwesend waren; habe da ja keine Erfahrung!

Mir ist schon klar, dass hier alles in allem für eine endgültige Diagnose und Therapiefindung sehr viel (zuviel?) Aufwand betrieben wurde. Ich habe mir aber auch die mehrfachen Empfehlungen hier im Forum zu Herzen genommen, dass ich mich möglichst umfassend informiere. Soweit dies als Laie natürlich auch überhaupt möglich ist!!

Insofern fühle ich mich in meiner "Entscheidung" für die OP im Beitrag #123 durchaus bestärkt / bestätigt.

----------


## Georg_

Ich fühle mich in meiner Empfehlung auch bestärkt. Also mach' die Operation und dann sieht man weiter. Den Haupttumor zu entfernen ist praktisch immer gut.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieter,
"sehr selten" bezogen auf alle PCa-Fälle in allen Graden und Ausbreitungen, und diese Erfahrung wurde gesammelt vor dem Einsatz von PSMA PET/CT. Insoweit wenig hilfreich in der Abschätzung. Tastuntersuchung und US können doch das PSMA PET/CT nicht entkräften, allenfalls bestätigen! Einem MRT würde ich bezüglich Rektuminfiltration wenig Aussagekraft zutrauen, bei PSMA bleibt nur die Unschärfe der Auflösung des Messsystems: PSMA selbst kann nicht irrtümlich gemessen werden, und das Rektum gehört nicht zu den Organen, die PSMA anreichern.

Der Chefarzt ordnet den Patienten statistisch ein, ob er sich selbst die weitere Diagnostik versagen würde, ist die Frage. Als Privatpatient würde er sie auch problemlos bezahlt bekommen.

Der Operateur meint mit beherrschbar vermutlich, dass er bei offener Op immer weiter schnippeln kann, bis R0 erreicht. Hat er auch gesagt, was das konkret für das Ergebnis bedeutet? Eventuell künstlicher Darmausgang? Fragen kann er dich ja nicht während der Narkose.

Die Rektoskopie ist keine gefährliche Untersuchung und auch nicht aufwendig.

----------


## dieter286

> Der Chefarzt ordnet den Patienten statistisch ein, ob er sich selbst die weitere Diagnostik versagen würde, ist die Frage.


Welche weitere Diagnostik ist hier gemeint?

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

mach doch den Dieter nicht bange. Wenn der Chirurg zu nahe an den Darm kommt, muss er eben einen R1 in Kauf nehmen, also etwas Tumor zurück lassen. Er wird schon aufpassen, dass er den Darm nicht schädigt. Von einem Schnitt kann sich dieser auch erholen, obwohl das wirklich vermieden werden sollte. Für plastische Operationen wird ja teilweise etwas Darm entnommen und an anderer Stelle eingesetzt. Der Chirurg muss während der Operation entscheiden, je nachdem was er vorfindet. Ich glaube dabei hilft ihm weitere Diagnostik jetzt nicht.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Dieter, die Rektoskopie war gemeint.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, ein R1 ist doch genau das, was durch die "radikale" Op vermieden werden soll. Wenn am Darm nicht weiter operiert wird muss schulmedizinisch eine Bestrahlung erfolgen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat von *Georg_*



> _"Jetzt hat sich Dieter so intensiv mit den verschiedenen Therapien beschäftigt und es sieht für mich danach aus, als wenn nur Hormontherapie bleibt. Ich denke nach einer längeren, neoadjuvanten Hormontherapie könnte der Tumor so weit geschrumpft sein, dass man vielleicht doch eine lokale Therapie einsetzen kann."_


Hallo Dieter,

ich habe nun nicht alles gelesen,
aber ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass bei meiner Erstdiagnose 2013 bei mir die Rektumwand infiltriert war.
Die Martini-Klinik in Hamburg wollte mir für 3 Monate Bicalutamid verordnen, damit sich der Tumor für eine OP verkleinert.
Sie konnte aber nicht garantieren, dass die Darmwand nicht beschädigt wird, daher müsste ich für 3 Monate evtl. einen Darmbeutel tragen.
Das deckt sich ungefähr mit der Auffassung von Georg, Hartmut(h) und Martin.

Mein Urologe sagte später, dass er die Operation auch ohne vorherige Maßnahmen hinbekommt.
Ich hatte den Professor vertraut, und bin damit relativ gut gefahren.

Ich denke eine OP bringt bessere Klarheit.
Das ist aber nur die Auffassung eines Laien.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Hartmut, "bessere Klarheit" durch die Op: das ist doch wieder das Propagieren einer schweren Op als Diagnoseinstrument. Außer der Rektoskopie hat Dieter schon alles gemacht, jetzt soll diese durch eine RPE ersetzt werden? Das heißt das Pferd am Schwanz aufzäumen (oder auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß "Benzin in den Auspuff schütten").
Ich verstehe Dieters Vorgehen so, dass er versucht, eine oder 2 der 3 Therapien zu vermeiden.

----------


## dieter286

Heute Termin Rektoskopie. 
Internist ist aber der Meinung, dass bei dieser Fragestellung eine Coloskopie notwendig ist - wurde dann sofort gemacht. Auf zwei Bildschirmen konnte Coloskopie verfolgt werden: der Linke war bereits mit Unterstützung künstlicher Intelligenz (Probephase).

Ergebnis: keine Anzeichen für Wandinfiltration

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wurde jetzt nicht nur die Innenwand besichtigt sondern die ganze Wand (also irgendwie durchsichtig).

Jedenfalls beruhigend. 
Frage: soll ich den Chirurgen für den OP-Termin über das Ergebnis informieren; er hatte eine weitere Untersuchung ja nicht unbedingt für notwendig gehalten. Und ich will ja keine "mißtrauenbildende Maßnahme" initiieren.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich denke, dass ein Chirurg daran gewöhnt ist, dass er die Patienten maximal dreimal im Leben sieht und dass die sonst machen, was sie wollen.
Es kann allerdings sein, dass er nicht so genug hinguckt, wenn er weiß, dass eine Infiltration nicht nur selten, sondern jetzt auch noch so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist. Diesen negativen Befund kann man daher guten Gewissens verschweigen, er ändert nichts.

----------


## buschreiter

Oder er führt dazu, dass eine Da Vinci Op möglich wäre...wenn gewünscht.

----------


## martcu

du hast ja nicht den ganzen Aufwand betrieben um dann das Ergebnis für dich zu behalten, klar würde ich es dem Operateur mitteilen. Denke nicht, dass dies das Vertrauen beeinträchtigt

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ob eine Infiltration vorliegt, sollte unabhängig vom Befund der Rektoskopie im Schnellschnitt geprüft werden. Die Meinung des Internisten braucht der Chirurg nicht unbedingt zu wissen.

Bin echt erstaunt, dass man bei befallenem Rektum lieber operiert als bestrahlt. Da würde ich vor der OP wissen wollen, ob ggf ein Stück Darm entfernt werden soll, auch wenn's nur ein Verdacht ist. 

Na dann viel Glück damit!

----------


## Reiner mit E

> Heute Termin Rektoskopie. 
> 
> 
> Ergebnis: keine Anzeichen für Wandinfiltration
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wurde jetzt nicht nur die Innenwand besichtigt sondern die ganze Wand (also irgendwie durchsichtig).


@ Karl - Wo ist hier ein befallenes Rektum ? Hast Du Dich da irgendwo festgebissen, das Du immer wieder davon anfängst ?

----------


## KarlEmagne

> @ Karl - Wo ist hier ein befallenes Rektum ? Hast Du Dich da irgendwo festgebissen, das Du immer wieder davon anfängst ?


Die CT sagt, vielleicht infiltriert, die Rektoskopie sieht die Schleimhaut auf der Innenseite des Enddarms. Wie gut man mit einer Darmspiegelung den Zustand auf der anderen Seite beurteilen kann, wissen wir nicht. 

@Reiner mit E: warum wohl vertrödeln Chirurgen während der OP Zeit mit der Untersuchung des Resektats durch einen Pathologen? Wenn sie doch unter der OP das Gewebe sogar von der richtigen Seite sehen? Und wozu macht man sich die Mühe mit MRTs und Biopsien, wenn man mit einer simplen Darmspiegelung Klarsicht hat?

@Dieter: hättest du mit dem Ergebnis der Darmspiegelung nicht auch die Option einer Bestrahlung? Dein Strahlentherapeut sagte doch, sie wäre mit gleichem Ergebnis problemlos möglich, wenn das Rektum nicht infiltriert ist. Alles, was eventuell dagegen spräche, ist dann der in der Darmspiegelung nicht bestätigte Verdacht einer Infiltration aus der CT.

----------


## dieter286

*Eingecheckt!*

Hallo, heute war stationäre Aufnahme. Bin hier wirklich freundlich und hilfsbereit empfangen worden. Mittagessen und Brotzeit waren auch ok; nachmittags gab's sogar noch Kaffee und kleines Gebäck  :L&auml;cheln:  

Arztgespräche und Untersuchungen haben soweit alle stattgefunden. 

Ferner nehme ich an mehreren Studien teil, z.B. 
Mein Blut gegen Krebs  lasers4life.de
Künstliche Intelligenz basierte Voraussage von urologischen Krankheitsbildern

Morgen (Mittwoch 28.04.) ist vormittags OP und dann bin ich mal gespannt wies mir geht bzw. wie der ganze Tag im Bett verläuft; Donnerstag muss ich wohl auch noch liegen bleiben. Bin dann auch gespannt, wann und wie ich hier wieder schreiben kann. Ich werde mich melden!

----------


## buschreiter

Alles Gute!

----------


## Reiner mit E

Servus Dieter, 
ich wünsch Dir das alles wie geplant verläuft. Toi toi toi

Gruß Reiner

----------


## dieter286

OP grundsätzlich gut gelaufen. Weitere Infos die nächsten Tage.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

weiterhin alles Gute

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

aktuelle Zwischeninfo:

mein Genesungsprozess schreitet gut voran; bin schon viel unterwegs und fühle mich wohl; detailliertere Infos liefere ich nach, wenn ich wieder zu Hause binheute habe ich den Pathologischen Bericht mit einem fast erwarteten Ergebnis erhalten 
Ich stelle den mal hier rein  vieles fachliches verstehe ich ja (noch) nicht. Vielleicht bekomme ich einige Einschätzungen / Empfehlungen zur weiteren Vorgehensweise. In einem kurzen Gespräch heute mit einem Stationsarzt war natürlich die Prognose in den nächsten sechs bis (spätestens) zwölf Wochen mit einer Strahlentherapie zu beginnen; ggfls. in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie.






Vielen Dank  zum Teil habe ich mich ja schon etwas informiert, jetzt muss ich das intensivieren.

mfg

----------


## RalfDm

> Hallo,
> 
> aktuelle Zwischeninfo:
> 
> mein Genesungsprozess schreitet gut voran; bin schon viel unterwegs und fühle mich wohl; detailliertere Infos liefere ich nach, wenn ich wieder zu Hause binheute habe ich den Pathologischen Bericht mit einem fast erwarteten Ergebnis erhalten 
> Ich stelle den mal hier rein  vieles fachliches verstehe ich ja (noch) nicht. Vielleicht bekomme ich einige Einschätzungen / Empfehlungen zur weiteren Vorgehensweise. In einem kurzen Gespräch heute mit einem Stationsarzt war natürlich die Prognose in den nächsten sechs bis (spätestens) zwölf Wochen mit einer Strahlentherapie zu beginnen; ggfls. in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

die Pathologen-Prosa am Anfang kannst Du getrost überspringen. Und was intensivierte Informieren betrifft  hast Du *das* schon mal in Beteacht gezogen?

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

> In einem kurzen Gespräch heute mit einem Stationsarzt war natürlich die  Prognose in den nächsten sechs bis (spätestens) zwölf Wochen mit einer  Strahlentherapie zu beginnen; ggfls. in Kombination mit einer  Hormontherapie.


Genau davon hatte ich abgeraten, da ich diesen Ratschlag erwartet hatte. Warte ob der PSA Wert steigt und lass solange die OP-Wunde verheilen. Wenn er über 0,2 ng/ml steigt, kannst Du immer noch bestrahlen. Es gibt neuere Studien, die das empfehlen. Die kennt der Stationsarzt wohl nicht.

----------


## Rastaman

Hallo Dieter,

meine Ausgangswerte vor RPE waren zwar besser als Deine, die Ergebnisse der Pathologie auch, allerdings hatte ich einen Upgrade des Gleason Score und der R0 war sehr knapp. Statist. Rezidiv-Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30% > Empfehlung einer anschließenden Radiotherapie.

Ich habe mich mit meinem Urologen (= mein Chirurg), mit einem Strahlentherapeuten und einem Onkologen beraten und mich dagegen, stattdessen für engmaschige Überwachung entschieden. Ist bisher gut gegangen. Ich schreibe das *nicht*, weil ich Dir das gleiche empfehle. Deine Ausgangswerte und der klare R1 werden wohl auf eine Radiotherapie hinauslaufen. Nur wann?

Mich irritiert, daß Deine "Top-Klinik" die Studienlage betr. Adjuvante vs. frühe Salvage Radiotherapie ignoriert, auf die auch Georg hinweist.
﻿https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...2020_Tilki.pdf

Noch mehr irritiert mich die Ansage der Top-Klinik, "in den nächsten sechs bis (spätestens) zwölf Wochen mit einer Strahlentherapie zu beginnen. Das klingt für mich abenteuerlich.

Alle drei Ärzte, zwei davon erfahrene Chefärzte, haben mir damals zwar zur Radiotherapie geraten, aber auch zu einem ordentlichen Respektabstand zur RPE von *mindestens drei Monaten,* besser bis zur sicheren Wiederherstellung der Kontinenz, auch wenn das noch mal länger dauern sollte. Die Argumente waren: Die RPE ist eine schwere OP, die Wundheilung incl. Anastomose und Nerven brauchen mehr als ein paar Wochen Zeit. Bewegung ist grundsätzlich ok, aber die 3-Monats-Tabus betr. schwer heben und Fahrradfahren haben ihren Sinn. Ist mir schwer gefallen, aber ich habe die dringende Empfehlung zum zeitlichen Abstand von drei Monaten Minimum so verstanden, daß mit Strahlen auf eine nicht 100% sicher abgeschlossene Wundheilung draufzuhauen ungefähr so intelligent ist wie offene Wunden mit dem Hammer zu bearbeiten Scheint mir ein weiteres Argument gegen eine frühzeitige Radiotherapie zu sein.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo Rastaman und Georg,

also im Abschlußgespräch heute gab es folgende Empfehlungen:
- erster PSA-Wert nach 6 Wochen

- Folgetherapie: abwarten wie sich PSA-Wert in den Folgemonaten entwickelt (vielleicht ist ja gar keine Folgetherapie mehr erforderlich; _dieser Zusatz diente vielleicht mehr zu meiner Beruhigung _ )

- Beginn mit Beckenbodenübungen frühestens in einer Woche _(Anleitung werde ich mir aus dem Netz besorgen)_

Jetzt gehe ich mal zur AHB ab 19.05. für drei Wochen und hoffe, dass alles gut geht.

Habe im Entwurf des Entlassungsbriefes jetzt bei der TNM-Klassifikation noch entdeckt: .... R1 (2 mm, *klinisch R0* ), dieser Zusatzhinweis R0 war im Pathologischen Gutachten nicht; was bedeutet denn sowas?

Vielen Dank für die verschiedenen Rückmeldungen!

..........und morgen gehts nach Hause  :L&auml;cheln:  (Dichtigkeitsprüfung heute war völlig i.O.; Katheder wurde entfernt)

----------


## MartinWK

"Klinisch" heißt vor definitiver Pathologie nach Op. Das wird dann als "cT" statt "pT" ausgedrückt. Für den jetzigen Pathologen ist das ein inzwischen irrelevanter Vorbefund.
 Die Klinik rechtfertigt mit der Erwähnung die jetzt voraussichtlich gescheiterte kurative Absicht der schweren Operation - "hätten wir's gewußt, wäre auch eine andere Therapie mindestens gleich gut gewesen".

----------


## buschreiter

> "Klinisch" heißt vor definitiver Pathologie nach Op. Das wird dann als "cT" statt "pT" ausgedrückt. Für den jetzigen Pathologen ist das ein inzwischen irrelevanter Vorbefund.
>  Die Klinik rechtfertigt mit der Erwähnung die jetzt voraussichtlich gescheiterte kurative Absicht der schweren Operation - "hätten wir's gewußt, wäre auch eine andere Therapie mindestens gleich gut gewesen".


Das Gefühl machte sich bei mir damals auch breit. Der Chirurg sagte, der R1 läge an der Präparation. Tja...war nicht so! Aber auch bei R1 ist es nicht sicher, daß eine weitere Behandlung stattfinden muss. Hier kann man das anhand der eigenen Daten errechnen lassen: https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/post_op Abwarten und messen, damit man nichts verpasst ist sicherlich richtig. Erstmal muss ja alles verheilen und die Kontinenz bestenfalls vollständig hergestellt werden. Hier die Empfehlungen der Martiniklinik https://www.martini-klinik.de/nachso...rostatektomie/
VG
Achim

----------


## MartinWK

R1 bei T2 oder T3a (mit Gleason<=7) wird demnach nur erstmal beobachtet. Bei allen anderen ist man dort der Meinung, dass adjuvante (also baldmögliche) Bestrahlung einen Vorteil bringt. Und für die meisten wird das zutreffen. Dieter fällt anders als Achim in diese Kategorie und auch ein erster PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze ist keine Entwarnung.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wie ist eigentlich der Teilsatz "... ausgedehnter Infiltration der Samenblasen beidseits, hier im Bereich des Präparateaufbruchs flächenhaft randbildend ..." in Bezug auf die befürchtete Infiltration des Rektums zu interpretieren?

----------


## MartinWK

"Präparateaufbruch" ist kein deutsches Wort. Gemeint ist vielleicht der Rand des Präparates (also der Schnittrand). Es könnte sein, dass eine Markierung bezüglich des Randes zum Rektum *nicht* erfolgt ist und der Pathologe auch *keinen Hinweis* auf den Verdacht aufgrund Bildgebung erhalten hat.
Viel zu häufig kommunizieren Ärzte unzureichend. Auch fühlt sich gerne keiner zuständig, eine Gesamtschau zu machen und die Befunde zusammenhängend zu interpretieren; denn darum geht es hier, nicht um eine Deutung von Wörtern und Sätzen. Der richtige Adressat ist hier der Operateur.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die diversen Infos; werde mich da noch melden.

Gestern Mittag zu Hause gut angekommen. Nachdem ich vor der Heimreise im Klinik-Park bei Sonne ca. 45 Minuten gelaufen bin und dann die Heimfahrt mit ca. 1 Stunde hatte, war nachmittags bereits ein Nickerchen angesagt. Ansonsten fühle ich mich wohl. Einzig gewisse Spannungen im Dammbereich und ggfls. Harnröhre gibt es immer wieder mal (gefühlsmäßig wenn ich aufgestanden war und gelaufen / umhergelaufen bin). Bei der Harnröhre könnten es die Nachwirkungen des Katheders sein; gezogen am Freitag, Tag 9 nach der OP. Da bin ich insgesamt noch etwas unsicher unterwegs: was darf ich, was darf ich nicht. Aber ich höre einfach Mal auf meinen Körper und reagiere entsprechend. Mit dem Sitzen bin ich noch sehr zurückhaltend, habe das Gefühl, da "drückt" was, trotz weichem Kissen. Morgen müsste ein Sitzring eintreffen, dann dürfte es einfacher werden.

Heute hatte ich eine kleine Dorfrunde gedreht (knapp 40 Minuten) bei Sonnenschein, natürlich langsam, aber das klappte ganz gut. Treppen auf und ab bin ich (langsam) ebenfalls bereits. Stuhlgang ist ebenfalls ok.

Kontinenz: Habe hier ein gutes Gefühl, bin mir aber auch unsicher. Nachts beim Aufstehen vom Bett läufts unkontrolliert, 1x hatte ich dabei das Gefühl es war was, dann war doch nichts(?). Tagsüber ist es unterschiedlich, manchmal läuft was, manchmal nicht beim Aufstehen. Beim Auf- und Abgehen und teilweise gefüllter Blase verliere ich bisher nichts; das sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Mit den Übungen betreffend Schließmuskel soll ich erst Ende nächster Woche beginnen (habe mir Broschüren und Netzvideos besorgt); ein paar Tage später gehts dann schon zur AHB.
Am Tag der Entlassung wurden Lymphabflusswege per Ultraschall gesichtet, war i.O.  Ende der Woche dann Kontrolle beim Urologen.

mfg

----------


## dieter286

> Morgen müsste ein Sitzring eintreffen, dann dürfte es einfacher werden.


Also mir hat in der Anfangsphase nach der OP der Sitzring wirklich gut getan - aus Bequemlichkeit verwende ich ihn derzeit noch ab und zu  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

jetzt wird es Zeit für eine Aktualisierung!

Meine AHB von 3 Wochen neigt sich dem Ende zu. Mit insgesamt 7 verschiedenen Therapieanwendungen sowie diversen freiwilligen, zusätzlichen Übungen zur Stärkung des Schließmuskels hat sich die Kontinenz doch deutlich verbessert. Natürlich habe ich derzeit noch keine großen Belastungen, die wird ja der Alltag nach geraumer Zeit wieder bringen. Aber die Aufgabe ist ja weiterhin täglich ca. 3-mal mit je ca. 10 Minuten zu üben!!

Nachdem ich eine gewisse Zeit über eine ambulante AHB nachgedacht hatte, muss ich heute sagen, dass der stationäre Aufenthalt die richtige Entscheidung war. Die Therapeuten und Therapeutinnen haben immer wieder erklärt und nützliche Hinweise gegeben. Damit habe ich auch eine sehr gute Basis für die Übungen zu Hause. Und natürlich war auch ein Erfahrungsaustausch unter Betroffenen interessant.

Körperlich fühle ich mich wohl. Ein leichtes ziehen bzw. unangenehmes Gefühl / leichte Schmerzen verspüre ich, wenn ich länger gelaufen bin oder unterwegs war (ab ca. 1 Stunde) im Bereich des Damms bzw. der Harnröhre. Ärztin von der AHB meint, dass der Heilungsprozess der inneren Wunde einfach noch dauert, da benötige ich Geduld. Bzgl. der Harnröhre wären dies noch Auswirkungen vom Katheder (hatte ich bis zum 9. Tag nach der OP). Bin mal gespannt was der Urologe hierzu meint.

Blutentnahme für PSA-Wert folgt in knapp 14 Tagen beim Urologen

mfg

----------


## dieter286

1. Nachsorge mit Ultraschall Bauchbereich in Ordnung!
PSA-Wert jetzt (knapp 7 Wochen nach OP): 0,23
Urologe spricht nach der OP mit R1 von einem "sehr guten Ergebnis" (?); nächste Messung dann Mitte Sept. 21
(PSA am Tag vor der OP war noch 8,48)

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Dieter,




> Urologe spricht nach der OP mit R1 von einem "sehr guten Ergebnis" (?); nächste Messung dann Mitte Sept. 21


es ist soweit noch alles gut bei Dir.
mit dem PSA messen würde ich nicht solange warten.
lass es im 4 Wochen Rhythmus machen, denn sollte das PSA steigen dann hast Du eine Kontrolle über die Verdoppelungszeit.
man man sollte dann eine Logenbestrahlung durchführen, das würde Dir nochmal was bringen.
es könnte sein das damit der Rest vom Tumor noch beseitigt wird.
bei mir war es so, es hat mir eine gewisse Zeit nach hinten verschafft.
auf alle Fälle nicht lange warten, denn die Logenbestrahlung sollte durchgeführt werden bevor das PSA die 0,5 ng/ml erreicht.
Du kannst bei mir im Profil mal nachschauen.
die besten Wünsche

lg
Adam

----------


## KarlEmagne

Nach deinem Befund ist ein PSA Nadir um die 0,2 wirklich sehr gut. Auf Null wird er aber wohl nicht fallen, also brauchst du die Bestrahlung noch.

----------


## Markelv

Du hattest am 25. 3 ein psma pet CT. War das eine Kassenleistung? Und warum wurde dann noch ein Knochensyntigramm gemacht?

----------


## dieter286

> Du hattest am 25. 3 ein psma pet CT. War das eine Kassenleistung? Und warum wurde dann noch ein Knochensyntigramm gemacht?



PSMA PET/CT wurde von meiner privaten Krankenversicherung bezahlt (2.953,16 EURO); ob dies dadurch bedingt war, dass kurz zuvor im Entwurf der neuen S3-Leitlinie für meinen Fall eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen wurde, weiß ich jedoch nicht.

----------


## Stefan1

> Du hattest am 25. 3 ein psma pet CT. War das eine Kassenleistung?


Moins,
ich bin bei der TK versichert und die haben das PSMA-PET-CT in Berlin bezahlt, nur in Berlin ohne nachzufragen. Überweisung vom Urologen und nach Berlin gefahren.

----------


## dieter286

@Karl und Adam,

danke für die Rückmeldungen - ich habe mich schon darauf eingestellt, dass in absehbarer Zeit eine Bestrahlung ( + Hormontherapie?) folgen wird. Auf Empfehlung meines Hausarztes habe ich die nächsten Tage noch einen Termin bei einem Onkologen. Habe mich noch nicht durchgerungen, von der Empfehlung des Urologen abzuweichen, bereits vor Mitte September den nächsten PSA-Wert messen zu lassen.

Bzgl. der Verdopplungszeit bin ich über den "*Erster Rat*" auf die PDF-Datei: "*Erläuterungen zur Excel-Tabelle zum Ermitteln von PSA-Verdoppelungszeit, -Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit und -Dichte*" gestoßen. Dort ist auf Seite 3 nachzulesen: 


_Je kürzer die PSA-VZ, desto dringender ist der Verdacht auf das Vorhandensein eines Prostatakarzinoms. Dabei werden in der Literatur ([1]; dort weitere Literaturverweise) die folgenden Bereiche angegeben: 

Zwölf Jahre und mehr: Unverdächtig 
Fünf bis zwölf Jahre: krebsverdächtig, weitere Abklärung erforderlich, ggf. u. U.  eine Active-Surveillance-Strategie möglich. 
Drei bis fünf Jahre: dringend krebsverdächtig, weitere Abklärung dringend  erforderlich, ggf. u. U. eine Active-Surveillance-Strategie  möglich. 
Unter drei Jahren: Fast sicher behandlungsbedürftiger Krebs, von einer ActiveSurveillance-Strategie ist abzuraten.
_
Frage: gelten diese Aussagen bzw. Werte auch nach einer OP wie in meinem Fall?

Danke.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Also bei mir hat's gestimmt. PSA VZ vor OP 15 Monate und es war Krebs. 

Nach der OP sind die Zeit bis zur Biochemical Recurrence (BCR)  und weiterhin die Verdopplungszeit entscheidend. Bei deinem Nadir um 0,2ng/ml und R1 war der Krebs zwischenzeitlich nicht weg und man kann bei dir nicht von Recurrence sprechen. Je kürzer aber die VZ, desto schlechter weiterhin die Prognosen. Es gibt für die Zeit nach der OP Einteilungen für VZ bis unter 3 Monaten.

Kannst du übrigens nicht einfach deinen PSA beim Hausarzt bestimmen lassen? Ich würde nicht bis September warten wollen.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,



> Frage: gelten diese Aussagen bzw. Werte auch nach einer OP wie in meinem Fall?


nichts für ungut, aber als Verfasser der "Erläuterungen..." finde ich, dass Du Dir Deine Frage selbst beantworten könntest.

Was Du zitierst, sind Aussagen anhand der PSA-VZ zur Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Mann Prostatakrebs hat. Sie reichen von "unwahrscheinlich" bei einer PSA-VZ von zwölf Jahren und mehr bis "fast sicher" bei einer PSA-VZ von unter drei Jahren.

Bei Dir wurde Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert und Du bist behandelt worden. Du brauchst jetzt keine PSA-VZ-Überlegungen mehr, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du Prostatakrebs hattest, beträgt 100 %. Wenn bei Dir der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt, ist das zu 100 % Prostatakrebs, nämlich ein Rezidiv. Dann zeigt die PSA-VZ nur noch an, wie aggressiv es ist und ob bereits Metastasen vorhanden sind, Letzteres nämlich bei einer PSA-VZ von < 10 Monaten.

Ralf

----------


## dieter286

> nichts für ungut, aber als Verfasser der "Erläuterungen..." finde ich, dass Du Dir Deine Frage selbst beantworten könntest.
> 
> Ralf


Das stimmt natürlich - aber ich habe in verschiedenen Beiträgen, auch im Rahmen der Nachsorge, immer wieder von der Verdopplungszeit gelesen, das hat mich dann irgendwie irritiert / verunsichert.




> Dann zeigt die PSA-VZ nur noch an, wie aggressiv es  ist und ob bereits Metastasen vorhanden sind, Letzteres nämlich bei  einer PSA-VZ von < 10 Monaten.
> 
> Ralf


Verstanden - aber das hatte ich nicht wahrgenommen.

SORRY und Danke.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter, weil wie beschrieben die Verdopplungszeit immer noch recht aussagekräftig ist für Prognosen und eventuell auch Therapieentscheidungen, würde ich den PSA jetzt bestimmen lassen. Hoffentlich steigt er langsam, aber vermutlich kann man schon jetzt eine Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit schätzen und falls die Kontrolle im September Überraschungen bringt, hast du bereits einen Vergleichswert.

Alles Gute und es gibt mehr oder weniger intelligente Fragen, aber keine dummen  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Reinhold2

> Alles Gute und es gibt mehr oder weniger intelligente Fragen, aber keine dummen


Nein, aber es gibt saudumme!
R.

----------


## dieter286

Auf Empfehlung des Hausarztes hatte ich für heute einen Termin als Beratungs-/*Erstgespräch* beim Onkologen vereinbart. Vorsorglich hatte ich mich am Montag noch kurzfristig für eine PSA-Messung beim Hausarzt entschieden: *0,49!!!* (nach 0,23 am 15.06. beim Urologen)

Der Onkologe hat empfohlen bzw. gleich reagiert:
Montag 09.08. PSMA PET/CT
Freitag 13.08. Besprechung im Tumorzentrum einer Klinik; ggfls. Endosonographie bzw. in Abhängigkeit Ergebnis aus  PSMA PET/CT

Dann Entscheidung über nächste Therapie. Erklärungen und Vorgehensweise erschien mir plausibel.

----------


## Michi1

Es sollte hier bald einen Unterscheidung in den Beitrage zu sehen sein ob Prifatpatienten oder Pflicht versicherte hier Beiträge schreiben. Ganz so einfach ist es für Pflichtversicherte nich mal so ca. 2000 € auf die Schnelle aufzutreiben. Und jeder 2. Beitrag redet heit von PET/CT.

----------


## Jennywenny

danke dafür, das ist auch für uns wichtig. Merci.

----------


## Trekker

> Es sollte hier bald einen Unterscheidung in den Beitrage zu sehen sein ob Prifatpatienten oder Pflicht versicherte hier Beiträge schreiben. Ganz so einfach ist es für Pflichtversicherte nich mal so ca. 2000  auf die Schnelle aufzutreiben. Und jeder 2. Beitrag redet heit von PET/CT.


Ich vermute, dass PSMA PET/CT's bei ärztlich festgestellter Notwendigkeit sicherlich auch für gesetzlich Versicherte gemacht werden (müssen). Unabhängig davon werden Sie mit der Zeit billiger und aufgrund der besseren Ergebnisse Standard für alle Kassen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Ich vermute, dass PSMA PET/CT's bei ärztlich festgestellter Notwendigkeit sicherlich auch für gesetzlich Versicherte gemacht werden (müssen). Unabhängig davon werden Sie mit der Zeit billiger und aufgrund der besseren Ergebnisse Standard für alle Kassen.


Meine Erfahrungen als gesetzlich Versicherter sind da folgende:
Ist der behandelnde Arzt der Meinung, dass unbedingt ein PSMA PET/CT notwendig ist, bezahlt die Krankenkasse das auch. Bei einer normalen Überweisung lehnt die Krankenkasse aber leider erst mal ab. Bekommt man aber vom Arzt gleich eine Einweisung in die entsprechende Klinik, kann die Krankenkasse nichts mehr machen und  muss zahlen.
Wenn der Arzt allerdings nicht voll dahintersteht und einem nur eine Überweisung gibt, ist es Glückssache, ob die Kasse bezahlen will.

Wem das Alles zu lange dauert und nervt, muss die 2000 bis 2500 Euro selbst zusammenkratzen.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## por991

Bei mir wurde trotz eines Begleitschreibens des Arzt ,erst nach langem hin und her, das Psma-Pet-Ct bezahlt.
Das 2. Psma-Pet-Ct  wurde abgelehnt, dagegen klage ich noch , die Kosten habe ich selber getragen.

Im Juni 2021 hat sich mein Psa-Wert unter Trenantone ,jnnerhalb von 3 Monaten fast vervierfacht, Habe 
bei der Kasse anfang Juli einen Eilantrag eingereicht, Anwort habe ich bis heute keine bekommen, das Psma-Pet
habe ich trotzdem machen lassen, die Kosten habe ich auch diesmal wieder selber getragen.
Ich werde auch die neue Rechnung in Kürze bei der Kasse einreichnen, auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt.

Gemäss einer Entscheidung des Bundessozialgerichtes muss innerhalb von 3 Wochen über einen Antrag entschieden werden ,
passiert das nicht ,gilt der Antrag als genehmigt

Richard

----------


## Markelv

Hallo
Hast du zu dieser Entscheidung evtl einen link oä?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Richard,



> Im Juni 2021 hat sich mein Psa-Wert unter Trenantone ,jnnerhalb von 3 Monaten fast vervierfacht


haben Dein Arzt und Du schon mal daran gedacht, auf einen anderen Wirkstoff zu wechseln, z. B. Triptorelin (Pamorelin®)? Trenantone wirkt in ca. 30 % der Fälle nicht wunschgemäß. Es wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert.

Ralf

----------


## por991

> Hallo
> Hast du zu dieser Entscheidung evtl einen link oä?



Hallo,

im Basiswissen nachlesbar.

Richard

----------


## Markelv

Und wo finde ich das?

----------


## obelix

Oben - gelbe Schrift - "Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs"

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> 
> haben Dein Arzt und Du schon mal daran gedacht, auf einen anderen Wirkstoff zu wechseln, z. B. Triptorelin (Pamorelin®)? Trenantone wirkt in ca. 30 % der Fälle nicht wunschgemäß. Es wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf ,

es wurde ein Wechsel von Trenantone auf Profact am 2.Juni vorgenommen, gemessen  wurde der Psa-Wert am 23. Juni mit einem leichten Abfall von 31,2 auf 22,4.
Am 30.7. wurde der Psa nochmal gemessen, Wert dürfen mir die Angestellten nicht sagen , der Professor hat Urlaub, und der stellvertretene Professor ruft mich erst am 10,August
an um mir den Wert mitzuteilen, fraqe mich ob das normal ist.??

Sollte  der Psa-Wert jetzt nicht radikal weiter abfallen , wäre Pamorelin wirklich noch eine Alternative? 

Habe ja noch ein Gespräch mit Prof. Gunhild von Arnsberg, in der Martiniklinik.

Richard

----------


## Markelv

Entscheidung des Bundessozialgerichtes muss innerhalb von 3 Wochen über einen Antrag entschieden werden ,.... Und wo find ich das im Basiswissen?

----------


## RalfDm

> Entscheidung des Bundessozialgerichtes muss innerhalb von 3 Wochen über einen Antrag entschieden werden ,.... Und wo find ich das im Basiswissen?


Im Kapitel 33 auf Seite 233 im Kasten unter "*Wichtig zu wissen:*"

Ralf

----------


## Dada Tao

> Im Kapitel 33 auf Seite 233 im Kasten unter "*Wichtig zu wissen:*"
> 
> Ralf


Direkt zum Ersten Rat (Basiswissen) auf die Seite 233

www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Erster%20Rat.pdf#page=233



TAO

----------


## RalfDm

Nett gedacht, funktioniert aber nicht, jedenfalls nicht mir dem Feuerfuchs. Ich lande auf der ersten Seite und nicht auf Seite 133. Man kann aber im Adobe Reader, im Kopf der Seite, dort wo "1 / 253" steht, die "1" markieren, mit "133" überschreiben und landet dann dort — dies für Leute, die das nicht wussten.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Mit meinem Firefox geht es aber.

----------


## Rastaman

> ...Man kann aber im Adobe Reader, im Kopf der Seite, dort wo "1 / 253" steht, die "1" markieren, mit "133" überschreiben und landet dann dort  dies für Leute, die das nicht wussten...


Am iPhone und iPad hat man keinen Zugriff auf die (bspw.) "1/253". Was aber funktioniert, genauso wie am PC bzw. Mac, ist folgendes:

Im Inhaltsverzeichnis zum gewünschten Kapitel bzw. Seitenzahl scrollen, tippen  Bingo.

----------


## Trekker

> Am 30.7. wurde der Psa nochmal gemessen, Wert dürfen mir die Angestellten nicht sagen , der Professor hat Urlaub, und der stellvertretene Professor ruft mich erst am 10,August an um mir den Wert mitzuteilen, fraqe mich ob das normal ist.??


Das grenzt an Bevormundung. Ich gehe immer ein bis zwei Tage vor meinem Uro-Termin direkt ins Labor und lasse dort den PSA messen. Das hat für mich folgende Vorteile: 

- kostenloser Parkplatz direkt vor Ort,
- qualifiziertes Personal zur Blutabnahme,
- gleichbleibende Messverfahren, da immer im gleichen Labor, 
- schnelle Ergebnismitteilung und
- bei stabilen Werten kann ich mir ggf. den Arzttermin schenken.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn der Termin ist den PSA zu bestimmen mache ich schon einen Termin beim Urologen und gehe 2 Tage davor in seine Praxis und lasse mir Blut abnehemn. So habe ich den Wert schon wenn ich den Arzttermin habe und der URO kann darauf reagieren und es in meinen Nachsorgekalender eintragen.

----------


## dieter286

> Wenn der Termin ist den PSA zu bestimmen mache ich schon einen Termin beim Urologen und gehe 2 Tage davor in seine Praxis und lasse mir Blut abnehemn. So habe ich den Wert schon wenn ich den Arzttermin habe und der URO kann darauf reagieren und es in meinen Nachsorgekalender eintragen.


Das werde ich künftig auch so praktizieren. Die Info des Urologen am Telefon und dann "telefonisch zu besprechen" was zu tun ist, war nicht so gut.

----------


## dieter286

> Ich gehe immer ein bis zwei Tage vor meinem Uro-Termin direkt ins Labor und lasse dort den PSA messen.


Auch eine gute Idee - ist mir allerdings neu, dass das direkt im Labor geht; werde mich mal schlau machen.

----------


## Reinhold2

In meiner Praxis wird der PSA-Wert bei Privatpatienten sofort in der Praxis gemessen, das Blut der Kassenpatienten geht in ein fremdes Labor und die Antwort dauert halt ein paar Tage.
R.

----------


## Michi1

Da es bei mir eine Gemeinschaftspraxis ist, 5 Urologen*innen ist das Labor integriert.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,
bin jetzt doch froh, dass ich die Standardnachsorge nach 3 Monaten *nicht* abgewartet habe 
(danke an Karl und Adam für die Empfehlungen / Hinweise). 
PSMA heute brachte folgendes Ergebnis:



Der Arzt der Radiologie meinte, dass das Tumorrezidiv gut zu bestrahlen ist.

Mir ist natürlich schon klar, dass ggfls. weitere Tumorzellen vorhanden sein könnten, die derzeit
nicht sichtbar sind. Bin mal gespannt wie die Therapieempfehlung lauten wird.

Ferner meinte der Arzt, dass die Bilder erkennen lassen, dass die Kollegen da sehr gut operiert haben. 
Für das bei der Erstuntersuchung genannte Risiko Rektuminfiltration sieht er aktuell keinerlei 
Anzeichen oder Hinweise (beim 1. Termin hat eine andere Ärztin den Befund erstellt).

----------


## dieter286

Empfehlung Tumorboard:

Bestrahlung + Hormontherapie (6 bis 24 Monate)

Eine alternative Option wäre noch die OP "Radio guided Surgery" - werde ich aber wegen Gleason 8 nicht machen lassen.

Beim nächsten Termin mit dem *Onkologen* wird die konkrete Therapieumsetzung besprochen; bin gespannt wie schnell "Bestrahlungskapazitäten" dann zur Verfügung stehen.

----------


## dieter286

Aufklärungsgespräch beim Strahlentherapeuten hat stattgefunden. Ich finde, er hat das alles sehr gut erklärt und ich meine auch, alles verstanden zu haben. 

Es werden 32 Bestrahlungen mit IGRT. Bestrahlung der Loge sowie zusätzlich intensiver das gefundene Rezidiv.  Zuerst erfolgt eine CT-Aufnahme sowie ein MRT. Zusammen mit den Daten vom PSMA PET CT geht dies dann zu einem Medizinphysiker, der rechnet, einen Vorschlag unterbreitet, der dann vom Strahlentherapeuten geprüft und ggfls. mit Änderungen wieder zurück geht. Das kann ein paar mal hin- und hergehen, bis sich alle Beteiligten einig sind, dass dies die beste Option ist. 

Die Bestrahlung läuft dann so ab, dass ich zunächst auf der Toilette die Blase entleeren muss. Dann muss ich eine vorberechnete Menge in einer bestimmten Zeit trinken; der Darm sollte möglichst leer sein.

Für die Hormontherapie hat der Onkologe (nach nochmaliger Rücksprache mit Tumorboard) empfohlen, für 2 Jahre 150 mg Bicalutamid einzunehmen (Bestrahlung der Brust wird vorgenommen). Am 19.08. habe ich mit Tabletteneinnahme begonnen.

Mal sehen, wie sich einige Wochen nach der Bestrahlung der PSA-Wert entwickelt. Der Strahlentherapeut ist da ziemlich optimistisch aufgrund der aktuellen Datenlage. Sofern PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze wäre nach seiner Meinung die *Laufzeit der 2-jährigen ADT nochmals zu überdenken !!??*

----------


## Georg_

Die Empfehlung des Tumorboards basiert auf dieser Studie: https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa1607529 Die Bestrahlung der Brust reicht oft nicht, ich nehme immer Tamoxifen 10 mg mit Bicalutamid.

----------


## dieter286

Danke Georg für den Link. Meine Rahmenbedingungen passen da sehr gut zu den Studienbedingungen. Danach wäre aber evtl. eine Verkürzung der Hormontherapiezeit nicht sinnvoll (ggfls. in Abhängigkeit wie sich die Nebenwirkungen entwickeln).

Mein Onkologe hatte mich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die Nebenwirkungen ggfls. noch weitere "Gegenmaßnahmen" erfordern. Das soll ich beobachten und mich dann melden.

Was mich da noch interessieren würde: gibt es auch Studien, bei denen statt Bicalutamid (Tabletten) die Hormontherapie mit Depotspritzen angewendet wurde - oder kann man da in etwa die gleichen Ergebnisse erwarten?

----------


## Georg_

Die Nebenwirkungen, mit Ausnahme von Brustwachstum, sind bei einer Depotspritze deutlich höher als bei Bicalutamid. Daher würde ich definitiv Bicalutamid bevorzugen. Ich habe die Nebenwirkungen unten nochmal aus dem Basiswissen hier übernommen. Wenn man das alles durchgeht, wird man sich die Depotspritze "nochmal überlegen". Manche Patienten stört das Brustwachstum nicht, ich nehme 10 mg Tamoxifen zusammen mit Bicalutamid. Ich denke der Onkologe meint Tamoxifen mit Gegenmaßnahmen. Ansonsten merkt man wenig, die Gegenmaßnahmen wären eher bei einer Depotspritze angezeigt. Wahrscheinlich verwendet der Onkologe sonst nie Bicalutamid und muss sich jetzt an der (richtigen) Empfehlung des Tumorboards orientieren.

Typische Nebenwirkungen sind:
➢ Hitzewallungen und Schweißausbrüche
➢ Schrumpfen der Hoden bis herunter auf Haselnusskerngröße,
➢ Verlust der Libido (des sexuellen Verlangens),
➢ Impotenz bzw. Penisatrophie durch reduzierte oder ganz ausbleibende nächtliche Erektionen,
➢ häufiger Harndang,
➢ Signifikante Umwandlung von Muskel- in Fettmasse und damit verbundene deutliche Gewichtszunahme,
➢ Energie- und Kraftlosigkeit,
➢ Probleme mit dem Gedächtnis,
➢ Schlafstörungen,
➢ Stimmungsschwankungen,
➢ Muskel-, Gelenk- und Knochenschmerzen, häufig in den Händen, Beinen und Füßen,
➢ Anämie (Verminderung der Anzahl der roten Blutkörperchen), damit verbunden Kurzatmigkeit,
➢ Ödeme (Wasser- und Lymphe-Ansammlungen) mit schmerzhaftem Anschwellen der Beine und Füße,
➢ Erhöhung der Leberenzymwerte (GOT, GPT, GGT und der Triglyceride) und des Cholesterols im Blut,
➢ Veränderungen des Blutdrucks und des Cholesterinspiegels
(bei beiden sind Veränderungen sowohl nach unten als auch nach oben beobachtet worden),
➢ Rückgang des Bartwuchses und der Körperbehaarung,
➢ insbesondere bei einer Antiandrogen-Monotherapie: Brustwachstum (Gynäkomastie) sowie Schmerzen in der Brust,
➢ chronische Müdigkeit,
➢ nach längerer (mehr als zwei Jahre) Behandlung kann es zu Osteopenie (Abbau von Knochengewebe)
und schließlich Osteoporose (Verminderung von Knochensubstanz, -struktur und -festigkeit mit dem Risiko von
spontanen Knochenbrüchen) kommen,
➢ Herz-Kreislauf-Probleme (kardiovaskuläres Risiko),
➢ trockene Augen.

Ergänzen kann ich noch Gewichtszunahme und erhöhte Insulinresistenz, d.h. Diabetesrisiko.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> Ergänzen kann ich noch Gewichtszunahme und erhöhte Insulinresistenz, d.h. Diabetesrisiko.


die Gewichtszunahme ist im sechsten Punkt der Auflistung genannt. Wegen des Diabetesrisikos muss ich mich noch schlau machen.

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ralf,

in meinem KISP Text Nebenwirkungen der ADT schreibe ich:
Die ADT steigert das Körperfett in der Bauchregion, das als Risikofaktor für Diabetes gilt. Außerdem reduziert sie innerhalb von zwölf Wochen die Insulinresistenz und [erhöht] damit ebenfalls das Risiko für Diabetes (Keating 2006). Einen Zusammenhang zwischen Diabetes und ADT belegt derzeit nur eine retrospektive Studie. Danach hatten Patienten mit einer ADT 42% häufiger Diabetes als die Kontrollgruppe (Keating 2006). 

Keating et al., 2006, Diabetes and Cardiovascular Disease During Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.1200/jco.2006.06.2497

Dr. Myers verwendet das Diabetes-Risiko als Argument, um Metformin während einer ADT zu empfehlen. An sich vermutet er aber, dass Metformin auch direkt gegen Prostatakrebs wirkt.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> ......Einen Zusammenhang zwischen Diabetes und ADT belegt derzeit nur eine retrospektive Studie. Danach hatten Patienten mit einer ADT 42% häufiger Diabetes als die Kontrollgruppe (Keating 2006). ...


und diese Studie von 2020:

  Eine große retrospektive Studie zu ADT und Diabetesrisiko aus Litauen untersuchte das Risko für Diabetes bei Behandlung mit GnRH-Agonisten und bei Antiandrogen-Monotherapie.
Die Behandlung mit GnRH-Agonisten zeigte ein erhöhtes Risiko für Diabetes bei PK-Patienten, bei der Antiandrogen-Gruppe konnte kein erhöhtes Risiko festgestellt werden.

  _Retrospective cohort study of androgen deprivation therapy and the risk of diabetes in men with prostate cancer in Lithuania_
https://bmjopen.bmj.com/content/11/7/e045797.long##

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Diese Studie sieht auch ein höheres Risiko für Diabetes durch eine ADT: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/ijc.30403

----------


## dieter286

Vielen Dank für die ergänzenden und interessanten Hinweise!

----------


## Georg_

In der folgenden Studie von Keating wurde auch das erhöhte Diabetes-Risiko durch eine ADT gezeigt:
https://academic.oup.com/jnci/articl...118?login=true

Die Ergebnisse der Studie hat Dr. Allan So in dieser Folie anschaulich dargestellt:



CAD= coronary heart disease/koronare Herzerkrankung , MI= Myocardial infarction/Herzinfarkt, Sudden cardiac death = Plötzlicher Herztod, Stroke = Schlaganfall. Zitiert aus diesem Vortrag bei der EAU: https://prostate.uroonco.uroweb.org/...-risk-profile/

In der Studie wurde im Gegensatz zu der von Franz zitierten Studie bei Orchiektomie ein höheres Risiko für eine koronare Herzerkrankung festgestellt als bei einem GnRH-Analogon (Leuprorelin).

----------


## Markelv

Eine Frage bzgl Biopsie... Ist es wie in meinem Fall geschehen normal das im Vorgespräch 8-12 Stanzen ausgemacht  wurden und dann in der OP 24 Stanzen entnommen werden?

----------


## Georg_

Ich vermute Vorgespräch und Biopsie wurden von verschiedenen Ärzten gemacht. 12 Stanzen sind normal, 24 diagnostisch besser. Es könnte nur sein, dass die Krankenkasse soviele Stanzen nicht bezahlten will.

----------


## Markelv

Ja Gemeinschaftspraxis zwei Ärzte. Ausgemacht war fusions biopsie mit max. 12 Stanzen. Gemacht wurden dann zusätzlich die 12 mit systemischer biopsie...
Grund vermutlich da ich Kassenpatienten bin und die Fusions biopsie somit  nicht  von der kk bezahlt worden wäre

----------


## Mikel1

Eine Fusions Biopsie sollte sinnvoll mit einer gezielten Entnahme zuzüglich der systemischen erfolgen. Wahrscheinlich gab es da ein Missverständnis in der Kommunikation, da der Urologe von der gezielten Entnahme gesprochen hatte? So ist sie jedenfalls aussagekräftiger, ich würde das nicht als Nachteil sehen.

Michael

----------


## nomade

Vielleicht bewusst missverständlich, um die Kostenerstattung zu sichern?

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
leitliniengerecht wäre bei Fusionsbiopsie explizit nach auffälligen PI RADS Läsionen zu biopsierern und da das mpMRT qua Evidenz noch nicht völlig abdeckend ist eine systematische Biopsie anzuwenden. Im Klartext 12 aus systematisch plus PI RADS auffällige Stellen

----------


## dieter286

> CAD= coronary heart disease/koronare Herzerkrankung , MI= Myocardial infarction/Herzinfarkt, Sudden cardiac death = Plötzlicher Herztod, Stroke = Schlaganfall. Zitiert aus diesem Vortrag bei der EAU: https://prostate.uroonco.uroweb.org/...-risk-profile/


Danke für den Link, Georg. 
Wenn ich das wesentliche alles richtig verstanden habe, wurde allerdings nicht differenziert, inwieweit ggfls. Vorerkrankungen bestanden haben. Insofern dürften für Patienten ohne Vorerkrankungen, die Risiken von "Folgeerkrankungen" tendenziell günstiger sein. Betrifft ja grundsätzlich alle Krankheitsbilder im Laufe eines Lebens.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

meine aktuelle Situation. Vor ca. 6 Wochen hat meine Bestrahlung geendet, nach folgender Vorgeschichte:

28.04.21 Prostatektomie (offene OP) mit Befund pT3b (cT4), pN0 (0 / 14 LK), L0, V0, Pn1; R1; Gleason 4+4 = 8; G3; WHO-Gruppe 4; UICC-Stadium: mind. III
15.06.21 PSA 0,23
02.08.21 PSA 0,49
09.08.21 PSMA PET/CT: Tumorrezidiv ca. 6  7 mm im operierten Bereich
19.08.21 Beginn Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid 150 mg; für 2 Jahre
07.09.21 Beginn Bestrahlung: 32 x 2 Gy auf Prostataloge; 32 x 0,25 Gy auf Tumorrezidiv (insg. 72,8 Gy); 4 x 3 Gy auf Brust wegen Bicalutamid Mitte September
20.10.21 Ende Bestrahlung
24.11.21 bei Ultraschall wird Flüssigkeitsansammlung direkt neben der Blase entdeckt
               PSA: 0,060

Die Bestrahlung hat kaum Nebenwirkungen hinterlassen (erhöhte Harnfrequenz, keine vollständige Blasenentleerung und leichte Spannungen der Haut im Bauchbereich, aber keine Rötungen).

Der aktuelle PSA ist natürlich sehr erfreulich, der Strahlentherapeut meinte vor der Bestrahlung, dass eine signifikante Verbesserung grundsätzlich erst 2  3 Monate nach Bestrahlung zu erwarten ist. Hier hat sicherlich auch Bicalutamid zu der Entwicklung beigetragen.

Sorge und Probleme bereitet mir allerdings ein Lymphödem / Lymphozele. Ich habe hierzu ein eigenes Thema eröffnet, da dies vielleicht auch andere betrifft oder das Thema gesucht wird:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ei-Bestrahlung

Wegen Bicalutamid merke ich leichtes Brustwachstum; aber noch nicht störend. Teilweise auch leichte Schmerzen, aber absolut erträglich. Mein Onkologe meint unverändert, ich solle kein Tamoxifen nehmen; er hat auch keinen Patienten, der das nimmt. Ich warte das ab und werde es ggfls. nochmals thematisieren (auch beim Urologen).

Mit Ausnahme der Lymphozele geht es mir zur Zeit wirklich gut. 

Eine Dauer-Baustelle sehe ich irgendwie bei der Ernährung. Grundsätzlich habe ich den Fleischkonsum schon die letzten Jahre reduziert; die letzten Monate habe ich fast komplett auf Wurst verzichtet (war früher Standard beim Frühstück). Und beim Kuchen u.ä. kommen jetzt wohl schwere Wochen, wenn man an die Weihnachtszeit denkt.

Mal sehen, wie ich da so klar komme  will mir ja später nicht den Vorwurf machen, dass ggfls. die Ernährung dazu beigetragen hat, falls der PSA irgendwann doch wieder steigen sollte.

Künftig werde ich auch 2 x die Woche ins Fitnesstudio gehen; neben Laufen und Radfahren (ab Frühjahr  :L&auml;cheln:  ) als Abrundung zum Thema Sport und Bewegung.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Rennen ist super. Mache ich in Berlin jeden Tag. Momentan gehe ich eher spazieren, weil ich gerade keinen Park in der Nähe habe, der sicher genug wäre. Aber selbst ausgiebige Spaziergänge bringen die Lymphe in Bewegung und helfen beim Abschwellen.

Hast du mal Yoga probiert?

Ansonsten alles Gute, deine Werte sind ja recht erfreulich!

Karl

----------


## dieter286

Nachsorge Mitte Januar: PSA 0,07; mit Ausnahme Lymphozele (siehe: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ei-Bestrahlung ) keine Auffälligkeiten beim Ultraschall

PSA-Wert ist sicherlich i.O.; etwas irritiert bin ich noch vom Urologen: bei der Blutabnahme hat er mich darauf hingewiesen, dass es jetzt *wichtig ist,* einen PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze zu haben; bei der Ergebnisübermittlung habe ich aber auf meine Nachfrage, wie hoch bei dem Labor die untere Nachweisgrenze ist, keine Antwort erhalten??
Werde ich beim nächsten mal erneut versuchen, das herauszubekommen (evtl. Kopie des Laborergebnisses)

----------


## Rastaman

Dieter,

die Aussagen des Urologen (PSA soll unter die Nachweisgrenze, ohne diese zu nennen) sind merkwürdig.

Wenn du wirklich Bescheid wissen willst über den Status Quo (und das wäre mein Rat an jeden in dieser Situation), bestehe grundsätzlich auf Kopien der Labor-Befunde.  Manche "Kleinigkeit" geht bei mündlicher Übermittlung verloren  sind es 0,07 oder <0,07? Biete zur Not an, Portokosten zu zahlen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich bekomme momentan immer die Werte <0,07 zum Glück.  
Das Zeichen vor der Zahl ist wichtig. Viele Labore machen keine genauere Aussage, weil die ja immer schwanken würden und das würde viel verunsichern. Ich habe erst heute wieder diesen Wert bekommen, die nächste Messung ist in 6 Monaten.

----------


## Stefan1

> bestehe grundsätzlich auf Kopien der Labor-Befunde.


Moins,
die Befunde ausgedruckt bekomme ich seit über 6 Jahren automatisch !

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe nach der OP ein Nachsorgeheft bekommen. Da trägt der URO alles ein. Ist bis jetzt, fast 6 Jahre lückenlos ausgefüllt.

----------


## reini99

> Ich bekomme momentan immer die Werte <0,07 zum Glück.  
> Das Zeichen vor der Zahl ist wichtig. Viele Labore machen keine genauere Aussage, weil die ja immer schwanken würden und das würde viel verunsichern. Ich habe erst heute wieder diesen Wert bekommen, die nächste Messung ist in 6 Monaten.


  Ich lehne grundsätzlich Labore ab, die keine 0,01ng/ml messen können.Mein Hausarzt hatte mir mitgeteilt: PSA nicht messbar. Nachfrage wie hoch Messgrenze 0,07ng/ml. Kontrolle vom Urologen ergab 0,05 ng/ml.Habe auf Hausarztlabor verzichtet, war auch kostenpflichtig- warum auch immer.Jeder Patient kann glauben was er will.
Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich lehne grundsätzlich Labore ab, die keine 0,01ng/ml messen können.


Um das mal größenordnungsmäßig einzuordnen:

Prof. Semjonow vom UK Münster bringt immer gerne das Beispiel mit den vier Stücken Würfelzucker à 2 g im Münsterer Aasee, die dann im See mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 Millionen Litern eine Konzentration von 0,004 ng/ml Zucker bewirken.

Ralf

----------


## reini99

> Um das mal größenordnungsmäßig einzuordnen:
> 
> Prof. Semjonow vom UK Münster bringt immer gerne das Beispiel mit den vier Stücken Würfelzucker à 2 g im Münsterer Aasee, die dann im See mit einem Fassungsvermögen von ca. 2 Millionen Litern eine Konzentration von 0,004 ng/ml Zucker bewirken.
> 
> Ralf


Nur, dass sich die Zuckerstücke nicht exponential vermehren können. Daher ist der Vergleich sinnlos.

----------


## RalfDm

> Nur, dass sich die Zuckerstücke nicht exponential vermehren können. Daher ist der Vergleich sinnlos.


Der Vergleich ist keineswegs sinnlos, Du vergleichst Äpfel (PSA) mit Birnen (Kebszellen). Es geht in dem Vergleich darum anschaulich zu machen, was eine Aussage wie 0,01 ng/ml eigentlich mengenmäßig bedeutet. Ein erwachsener Mann hat etwa 6.000 ml Blut in sich. Hat er einen PSA-Wert von 0,01 ng/ml, so entspricht dies einer Gesamtmenge von 0,06 µg Prostataspezifischen Antigens in seinem Blutkreislauf  das ist viel weniger als ein Tropfen in sechs Litern Blut. 

Ralf

----------


## tritus59

Na ja, man kann den Vergleich auch andersrum machen:
0.01 ng/mL PSA entsprechen ca. 2000 Milliarden PSA Moleküle in jedem mL Blutserum, könnt ihr mir glauben. Das kann ein guter PSA Test auch wirklich nachweisen und deutlich von z.B. 0.03 ng/mL unterscheiden.
Natürlich finde ich es auch nicht sinnvoll, noch tiefer gehen zu wollen. Da kommt dann wirklich das Grundrauschen von den Spuren PSA dazu, welche auch andere Organe produzieren. Aber zumindest 0.03 ng/mL als sichere Nachweisgrenze sollte es schon sein.

Dieter nimmt nach seinen Angaben immer noch 150 mg Bicalutamid seit der Salvage RT. Deshalb finde ich schon richtig, dass man ein genaues Auge auf den PSA Wert hat. 
Ein allmähliches Ansteigen, deutet schon frühzeitig auf ein weiteres Rezidiv hin und dass das Bicalutamid alleine nicht mehr genügend wirkt.

Heinrich

----------


## Michi1

Mir ist eine schon 3 Jahre lange Aussage von <0,07 schon beruhigender als wenn ich alle 6 Monate immer einen Wechsel von mehreren 0,001 ng/ml bekommen. Das würd mich verunsichern.

----------


## dieter286

Also, die Frage nach der unteren Nachweisgrenze des Labors hat sich aufgeklärt: 0,07!! Der PSA wurde vom Labor im Jan. 22 mit < 0,07 angegeben!

aktuelle Messung: leider "gestiegen" auf 0,13!

*Meinung meines Urologen heute:* 
normale Kontrolle in  3 Monaten und Einnahme Bicalutamid wie bisher

Er sieht in der Differenz bzw. dem leichten Anstieg keinen Grund "nervös" zu werden, das bewegt sich durchaus in einem Rahmen von "Meßtoleranzen". 

Grundsätzlich gebe ich ihm natürlich recht; eine Bildgebung bringt derzeit ja noch nichts. Trotzdem werde ich mir überlegen, ggfls. in 6 Wochen eine Zwischenkontrolle zu machen.

Ansonsten geht es mir (sehr) gut - wenn der PSA nicht mehr steigen würde, wäre die Lebenssituation für mich ok!!

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich doch noch Fragen:

Heute habe ich eine Kopie des neuen schriftlichen Berichts vom Urologen an den Hausarzt erhalten. Darin steht

-------------------
Blutabnahme 25.04.22

*PSA:* 0.13 ng/ml    FPSA <0.05 ng/ml

*Testosteron:*  3.41 ng/ml

-------------------

Im Bericht vom *Jan. 2022* steht:

Blutabnahme 14.01.22

*PSA:* 0.07 ng/ml  FPSA FPSA- 0,05ng/ml  

*Testosteron*: 0,2 ng/ml


1. Frage: Auf die deutliche Erhöhung des Testosteron-Wertes ist der Urologe im Telefonat am 28.04.22 gar nicht eingegangen. Wenn ich aber im Basiswissen die Abschnitte 6.4 und 8.5 lese, dann müsste doch auf den Testosteron-Wert "besonders" geachtet werden? Bicalutamid 150 mg, 1 x tgl., nehme ich seit 19.08.2021. Blutabnahme im Januar und April war jeweils zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr. Vor Januar 22 habe ich keine Vergleichswerte für das Testosteron.

2. Frage: Auf meine heutige telefonische Nachfrage in der urologischen Praxis, mir eine Kopie der jeweiligen Laborberichte mit den PSA- und Testosteron-Werten zukommen zu lassen, erhielt ich von der Arzthelferin die Antwort: "...den PSA ermitteln wir hier in der Praxis...". (??) Der Urologe wird in der Praxis von 2 - 3 Arzthelferinnen unterstützt. Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass die Praxis für diese Auswertungen zusätzlich ausgestattet ist. Mir ist bei den Rechnungen allerdings schon mal aufgefallen, dass die Kosten (PSA, Testosteron) hier direkt aufgeführt wurden und keine separaten Abrechnungen von einem Labor gekommen sind. Gibt es wirklich Urologen, die für diese Auswertungen keine Labore einschalten und sind die Auswertungen "so einfach"??

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen.

mfg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Dieter,



> Wenn ich aber im Basiswissen die Abschnitte 6.4 und 8.5 lese, dann müsste doch auf den Testosteron-Wert "besonders" geachtet werden?


Nicht bei einer Bicalutamid-Monotherapie! Siehe Basiswissen, ab S. 139, linke Spalte, letzter Absatz.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Dieter,
ist normal heutzutage. Mit den üblichen Geräten in der Praxis ist ein PSA Wert unter 0,07ng/ml nicht nachweisbar, weshalb hier meist ein '≤' (kleiner-gleich) steht. Wenn Du nur Bica als Therapie einnimmst, ist eine Erhöhung des Testosteronwertes normal und unvermeidlich.

----------


## dieter286

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen und (Er-)Klärungen!

Ich werde wohl nach ca. 6 Wochen den PSA nochmals kontrollieren lassen.

mfg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Mein Uro macht's auch selbst und er behauptet, die Nachweisgrenze wäre 0,01. Beim Labor des Hausarztes sind es 0,03.

----------


## Michi1

Mir wurde gesagt, wenn der Wert <0,07 ist, gibt es kein Problem. Man wird nicht verunsichert, wenn der Wert im hundertstel Bereich schwanken sollt, was ja immer vorkommen kann. Ich kann sagen, mir reicht diese Aussage. Ich mach mir da drüber keine Gedanken.

----------


## MartinWK

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Maßnahme gegen Benutzer, die überhaupt keine Links einstellen, aber auch sonst keine hilfreiche Aussage, außer man mache das, was der jeweilige Arzt sagt?
Oder ist das genau der Benutzer, den der BPS hier haben will: Aussage von silver dollar "_Der BPS ist fraglos Anhänger der evidenten Medizin, der S3 Leitlinien und steht für eine Behandlung in DKG zertifizierten Zentren_"? https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?12249-Hallo-Guenther-auf-ein-Wort-noch-oder-ein-Antrag&p=142246#post142246

----------


## Michi1

Du bist also der Meinung das keiner Mitschreiben sollte den es samt PK gut geht? Sollen alles nur jammern hier? Vielleicht baut das doch den einen oder anderen auf?

----------


## lutzi007

Martin,
ist doch OK, wenn Michi schreibt, dass es ihm gut geht. Ob es daran liegt, weil er Alles macht, was sein Arzt sagt, weiß doch eh keiner genau. Da hat er wohl großes Glück.
Aber wir wissen ja, dass man das geniessen sollte, solange es anhält. Es kann sich Alles ja leider auch schnell ändern.

@Michi
Das Jammern sollte man nicht verdrängen. Ist einfach ungesund. Das habe ich inzwischen u.a. bei meinem Psychotherapeuten gelernt.
Dass Deine Absicht ist, den einen oder anderen hier aufzubauen, finde ich sehr gut.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Dieter,
mir fällt auf, dass bei Deinen Laborwerten immer auch fPSA auftaucht. Der Wert ist inzwischen obsolet und bei Dir sowieso überflüssig, weil Dein PCa ja schon nachgewiesen ist. 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Rastaman

> Der Wert ist inzwischen obsolet...


oder wie Dr. F.S. ("Urologe") geschrieben hat: fPSA-Bestimmung nach festgestelltem PCa ist Geldschneiderei. 

Ist mir ein mal passiert, als ich den PSA-Check noch über meinen damaligen Hausarzt abgewickelt habe. Ich habe ihm das nicht übelgenommen, er war mir dankbar für die nachträgliche Info. Ein Urologe sollte das allerdings wissen

----------


## Michi1

Lutz, ich verdränge nichts. Ich weiß nur nicht, was das Jammern bringen soll. Soll das z.B. meine Frau auch mitbekommen? Ich lasse sie raus und dann kann sie ohne Beunruhigung mich verwöhnen. Sie könnte ja auf die Gedanken kommen dass ich das eine oder andere nicht Essen oder Trinken soll.

----------


## lutzi007

Michi,
wir sollten diese Unterhaltung nicht hier im Thread von dieter286 führen. Das passt hier nicht so gut.
Besser wäre dafür ein Extra-Thread in "Psyche" oder "Plauderecke".
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

o.k. passiert mir immer wieder das ich egal, was es für ein Beitrag ist, ich auf den letzten Eintrag antworte.

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die weiteren Infos.

@Barnold und @Rastaman: da habe ich mich auch schon gewundert; werde den Urologen beim nächsten Termin darauf ansprechen. Ich bin auch überrascht, dass er bei jeder Nachsorge eine Urinkontrolle vornimmt. Die Ultraschalluntersuchung halte ich ja für in Ordnung (insb. derzeit, da noch eine Lymphozele besteht).

@Michi: schon ok mit Deinen Beiträgen hier; ich finde es auch gut, wie Du mit der Situation umgehst!!

----------


## ursus47

Sorry aber jetzt muss ich doch noch mal fragen welche Situation michi bewältigen muss. Das geht einem schon so langsam auf den Zeiger

----------


## Stefan1

Zustimmung !

----------


## Michi1

Braucht doch nicht mitlesen, ganz einfach. Es gibt hier auch andere.
Ist das vielleich neid weil es mir so gut geht und ich mir keine Gedanken mache sondern alles unternehme das ich glaube es tut mir gut. Und ich ohne mir einen Kopf zu machen leben kann.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Michi,

ich finde es sehr schön, dass es Dir trotz Deiner schweren Vorerkrankungen so gut geht und Du damit so gut zurecht kommst.

Aber wenn es jemand anderem schlecht geht, kommt es meistens nicht so gut an, wenn Du ihm sagst: "Mir geht es gut, weil ich Alles mache, was mein Arzt sagt und weil ich mir keine Sorgen mache und herumjammere. Mache es doch einfach auch so wie ich, dann wird Alles gut!"

Vielleicht verstehst Du, was ich meine? Wenn Du das jemandem sagst, dem es schlecht geht, wird es ihm höchstwahrscheinlich noch schlechter gehen, weil er sich nicht ernst genommen fühlt.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab noch keine geraten es so wie ich zu machen. Ich würde auch keinen etwas empfehlen, ich bin kein Arzt. Ich habe nur festgestellt, was ich bisher gemacht habe. Ich habe aber glaube ich auch schon geschrieben das ich einen URO gefunden habe den ich vertraue und ich deshalb auch noch nie eine Zweitmeinung eingeholt habe, die mich vielleicht dann nur verwirren würde. Es kann doch jeder machen, was er will und wie er glaubt, dass es ihm guttut.

----------


## barlaus37

Beitrag von mir selber   gelöscht.   Barlaus37

----------


## ursus47

Ich finde es eine rÃ¼cksichtslose UnverschÃ¤mtheit wenn hier jemand der eigentlich gar kein Krebs mehr hat so tut als wÃ¤re er ein tapferer Held. Und das hier wo es so Viele gibt, die schwer krank sind und deren Massband nur noch sehr kurz ist. Das kann fÃ¼r manche sicher oft unertrÃ¤glich sein.

Ich wuerde vorschlagen, sich hier im Ton zurueckzunehmen, das Narrativ ruecksichtslose Unverschaemtheit passt nicht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab gedacht Prostatakrebs ist unheilbar. Wird öfters gesagt. Das kann bei mir genau so noch passieren. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich habe halt momentan Glück.

----------


## ursus47

Frage:kann man den Michi vielleicht mal stoppen oder muss man diese Komentare ertragen, die sicher keiner braucht.
Das geht jetzt schon Jahre in jedem thread kommen solche Selbstdarstellungsbeiträge.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Stefan1

. . . und mir hat er mal geschrieben, wenn ich Wohnmobilfahren kann, könnte ich ja nicht krank sein . . .
was soll man von sowas halten ?

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt macht aber mal einen Punkt. Das habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht geschrieben.

----------


## Stefan1

. . . das suche ich heute noch raus !

----------


## obelix

@Michi; ich denke nicht, dass du mit deinen immer wiederkehrenden Aussagen, die teilweise als Beweihräucherung verstanden werden könnten (?), böse Absichten verfolgst oder andere damit ärgern möchtest.

Du schreibst gerade: 


> Jetzt macht aber mal einen Punkt.


Wie wäre es, du würdest hin und wieder einen Punkt machen!?

----------


## Stefan1

> Jetzt macht aber mal einen Punkt. Das habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht geschrieben.



dieses hast Du mir im März 2021 geschrieben !

_" Stefan, dann kannst du fast nicht krank sein. Ein wenig belastet Autofahren schon. Oder du bist süchtig nach Autofahren. Oder du übertreibst ein wenig? "


_das war es für mich in diesem Thread

----------


## lutzi007

Stefan,
sehr interessant.
Meine Diagnose für M. lautet: "Beginnende D....."
Das würde Vieles erklären, ist auch nicht schlimm. Kann aber für Andere sehr nervig sein. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Eine solche Diskussion über Michi wollte ich nicht lostreten. Ich hatte ihn danach einfach auf die Ignorierliste gesetzt, das reicht doch.
Da hier ansonsten so frei "gemobbt" werden kann, weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, dass die Abmahnung, die ich damals sofort von silver dollar per PN bekommen habe (wegen https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...272#post142272 ), nicht Michi schützen sollte. Offenbar hat mein provokanter Beitrag einen Nerv bei ihm oder beim BPS getroffen. Rudi/Dada Tao scheint wirklich ein sehr rotes Tuch zu sein.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Jungs,
ich wunder mich jetzt schon über Euch.
Ihr seid doch alle schwer getroffen vom PK.
Bleibt doch einfach beim Thema PK und lasst das mit dem Geschreibsel.
würdet Ihr alle an einem Tisch zusammen sitzen dann würde es ja auch nicht soweit kommen.
das nur mal so jetzt

Gruß
Adam

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
ich denke nun sind eheblich abweichend vom Originalthread persönliche Befindlichkeiten ausgetauscht worden. Das Themna war Biopsie zwingend empfohlen und ich würde doch Wert darauf legen das gegenseitige "ich weiß was von Dir" zu beenden.

----------


## dieter286

Fortsetzung von Beitrag 245:

PSA leider wieder gestiegen:

Jan   22:    ≤0,07
April 22:         0,13
Juli   22:                           0,17

Nächste Kontrolle: Oktober 22

Ultraschall i.O.; lediglich die bekannte Lymphozele besteht weiterhin  verursacht aber keinerlei Schmerzen

körperlich geht es mir (sehr) gut  wäre schön wenns so bleibt 😊

versuche, mich grundsätzlich gesund zu ernähren (eher schwierig) und verzichte wegen Tabletten nahezu vollständig auf Alkohol (kein Problem); Bewegung derzeit primär per Radtouren 😊

@Barnold: danke für den Hinweis wegen freier PSA  wird nicht mehr ausgewertet (Urologe meinte aber, wenn der PSA stark steigt, dann wird er den freien PSA wieder auswerten lassen ???); das werde ich zu gegebener Zeit dann klären  erscheint mir nicht logisch.

Urologe hat erneut nachgefragt, ob ich nicht doch von Bicalutamid (seit 19.08.2021) zu einer Therapie mit Spritze wechseln will  ich bleibe aber bei den Tabletten; ich denke, dass ich bei einem stärkeren Anstieg des PSA, unabhängig von einer Bestrahlung o.ä., immer noch wechseln kann; ein Restrisiko bzw. ungutes Gefühl, nicht optimal therapiert zu sein, bleibt natürlich!

----------


## Georg_

In Schweden wäre Bicalutamid in deiner Situation die normale ADT. Man kann auch auf die Spritze wechseln, wenn Bicalutamid nicht mehr wirkt. Ich glaube Hartmut S hier im Forum hat das gemacht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> In Schweden wäre Bicalutamid in deiner Situation die normale ADT. Man kann auch auf die Spritze wechseln, wenn Bicalutamid nicht mehr wirkt. Ich glaube Hartmut S hier im Forum hat das gemacht.


Richtig lieber Georg.
Bei einem PSA von 0.17 sehe ich aber noch keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Bis zum Anstieg auf 3.0 ng/ml könnte Dieter (meiner Meinung nach) wohl noch warten.

Ich war nach kurzer Zeit auf Darolutamid umgestiegen.





> versuche, mich grundsätzlich gesund zu ernähren (eher schwierig) und verzichte wegen Tabletten nahezu vollständig auf Alkohol (kein Problem); Bewegung derzeit primär per Radtouren 😊


Ich verzichte aufs Fahrrad und trinke mehr Alkohol.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## dieter286

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.

Mit Hilfe des Basiswissens (TZ 9.18.1 und TZ 16) sowie der Leitlinie (TZ 7.2.1) und aus diversen Forumsbeiträgen /-hinweisen hier, versuche ich eine Orientierung zu finden, welche nächsten Schritte sinnvoll bzw. notwendig sind, wenn der PSA weiter steigt.

Meine aktuellen Überlegungen:
- keine außerplanmäßige PSA-Messung (turnusmäßig im Okt. 22)
- wegen einem evtl. Wechsel zu Darolutamid (hat aber wohl stärkere Nebenwirkungen) werde ich meinen Urologen befragen
- PSMA-PET-CT ab ca. 0,5 PSA
- vorläufig kein Wechsel zu einer Spritze  ob ich jedoch bis PSA ca. 3,0 warten soll (Idee von Hartmut) bin ich mir nicht sicher; ggfls. hat Bicalutamid bei mir ja wirklich nicht die notwendige Wirkung, dann müsste ich wohl früher wechseln

Mein Urologe hat sich hierzu bisher auch nicht konkret geäußert er würde einfach den Wechsel empfehlen. Beim letzten Besuch hat er aber auch erwähnt, dass er nur sehr wenig Patienten hat, die so schlechte Ausgangswerte wie ich (PSA über 40 vor OP; Gleason 8) haben. Er war aber kürzlich wieder für 2 Tage auf einer Fortbildungsmaßnahme um über aktuelle Entwicklungen auf dem Laufenden zu sein

Mal eine Art grundsätzliche Frage: Den Wechsel zur Spritze scheue ich primär aufgrund von (schlimmeren) Nebenwirkungen. Andererseits wären für mich die schlimmeren Nebenwirkungen in der kälteren Jahreszeit (Oktober bis April) leichter ertragbar. Ist es denkbar, dass man ½ Jahr mit Spritzen und ½ Jahr mit Tabletten therapiert? Geplant ist, dass ich bis Mitte August 22 noch die Bicalutamid nehme (dann wird man PSA-abhängig weiter sehen).

Vielen Dank für weitere Hinweise, Anregungen oder Anmerkungen.

PS: habe begonnen, meine Daten auch auf myprostate einzupflegen

----------


## Georg_

> Ist es denkbar, dass man ½ Jahr mit Spritzen und ½ Jahr mit Tabletten therapiert?


Ja, das wäre eine intermittierende Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid in den Pausen der Spritzen-Therapie. Wird in den USA manchmal gemacht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> ob ich jedoch bis PSA ca. 3,0 warten soll (Idee von Hartmut) bin ich mir nicht sicher


Moin Dieter,

dann setze 2.0 ng/ml als Ziel an.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## dieter286

PSA erneut gestiegen:
Januar 22:          ≤0,07
April 22:              0,13
Juli 22:                0,17
Oktober 22:       0,40
Bei der aktuellen Nachsorge und Blutabnahme hatte ich mit dem Urologen besprochen, dass ich bei einem weiteren Anstieg des PSA nun doch von Bicalutamid auf die Spritze umstellen würde. Allerdings hatte ich keinen so starken Anstieg erwartet.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was sinnvoller ist:

Sofort (in den nächsten Tagen) auf die Spritze wechseln oderIn 4 Wochen nochmals PSA kontrollieren, dann PSMA-PET/CT, da dann ggfls. Metastasen sichtbar sind und gezielt behandelt werden können. 
Wenn ich jetzt sofort auf die Spritze wechsle und diese wirkt, würde eine gezielte Behandlung wohl entfallen?

Bei einem Wechsel auf die Spritze habe ich gemäß Basiswissen mit dem Urologen besprochen:

zunächst Ein-Monat-Spritze: Trenantonenach 4 Wochen Kontrolle Testosteronwenn Wirkung i.O., dann Drei-Monats-Spritze 
Gemäß Basiswissen habe ich mir auch eine Übersicht verschiedener Blutwerte erstellt für die künftigen Kontrollen. Einen Termin in der Radiologie für eine Knochendichtemessung habe ich (in 14 Tagen) bereits erhalten.

Frage hierzu: Soll / muss ich den Termin mit der Knochendichtemessung unbedingt *vor der 1. Spritze machen* oder ist es vertretbar, wenn ich zuerst die Spritze erhalte und dann nach ein paar Tagen die Messung erfolgt? So schnell wird die Spritze ja keine Auswirkung haben(?).

 Vielen Dank für Anregungen / Empfehlungen zu der Situation. Bevor ich mich mit dem Urologen bespreche möchte ich mir die verschiedenen Optionen gut überlegen.

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Dieter,
der Termin für die Knochendichtemessung ist bezüglich der Spritze unkritisch. Ich habe meine Knochendichte erst in diesem Jahr machen lassen nach gut 2 Jahren Hormontherapie mit wechselnden Spritzen bzw, auch Unterbrechungen. Ergebnis: Knochendichte, außer im Unterarm, im Normbereich. Vorsorglich möchte ich Dich noch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Enantone (Leuprorelin) wohl bei 25 - 30% nicht oder nicht ausreichend wirkt. Bei mir war das auch so. Dann kannst Du auf ein anderes GnRH-Analogon wechseln. Insofern ist Deine Vorgehensweise mit zunächst der Ein-Monatsspritze sehr gut. Lass Dich aber nicht, wie ich, von einem Abfall des Testosteron oberhalb von 0,2 ng/ml blenden. Es muss Testo < 0,2 ng/ml sein.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.
Arnold

----------


## dieter286

> Lass Dich aber nicht, wie ich, von einem Abfall des Testosteron oberhalb von 0,2 ng/ml blenden. Es muss Testo < 0,2 ng/ml sein.
> Arnold


Danke Arnold für die schnelle Rückmeldung.

Ich denke aber, dass innerhalb von 4 Wochen das Testo (aktuelle Messung bei 7,16 ng/ml nach 4,97 im Juli) nicht so stark auf unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt. Ich hätte das im Basiswissen so interpretiert, dass nach 4 Wochen zumindest eine Wirkung mit einer Testo-Senkung erkennbar ist, um dann bei dem gleichen Wirkstoff bleiben zu können.

mfg

----------


## Barnold

> Ich denke aber, dass innerhalb von 4 Wochen das Testo (aktuelle Messung bei 7,16 ng/ml nach 4,97 im Juli) nicht so stark auf unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt.


Dieter, meinen Testoausgangswert kannte ich leider nicht, er war aber nach der ersten Spritze auf 2,13 ng/ml gefallen bei einem PSA von 2,75 ng/ml. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass 1,93 ng/ml der unterste Referenzbereichswert von Testo ist, dachte ich auch, naja o.k. und habe mir dann die 3-Monatsspritze geben lassen. Gute 2 Monate später waren PSA auf 0,69 ng/ml das Testosteron  auf 0,64 ng/ml gefallen, also deutlich zu hoch. Dann bin ich umgestiegen auf Profact (Buserelin) und siehe da Testo war nach einem Monat auf 0,14 ng/ml gefallen und PSA immer noch 0,97 ng/ml. 2 Monate später Testo 0,06 ng/ml PSA 0,09 ng/ml, also genau da, wo sie sein sollten.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## dieter286

Hallo Arnold,

danke für die ergänzende Info.

Nach diversen Telefonaten und Mails besteht jetzt folgender Plan:

KnochendichtemessungMitte November Ein-Monats-Spritze TrenantoneMitte Dezember
a) Kontrolle PSA / Testo
b) PSMA-PET/CT
c) 3-Monats-Spritze (Trenantone wenn Wirkung iO) 
Von der Radiologie (dort war ich bereits 2x zum PSMA-PET/CT) habe ich die Empfehlung, erst *nach* der Spritze ein PSMA-PET/CT zu machen.
FRAGE 1: Falls der PSA ca. 4 Wochen nach der 1. Spritze fällt, macht dann ein PSMA-PET/CT noch Sinn? Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass ein PSMA-PET/CT vorher sinnvoll ist, weil derzeit wird er doch eher ansteigen, mit der höheren Chance bei der Bildgebung was zu sehen?

FRAGE 2: Ich habe den Beitrag von Georg vom 26.09.2021 Hormontherapie plus Abirateron nach Bestrahlung bei Patienten ohne Knochenmetastasen mir nochmals rausgesucht:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...582#post137582
Ich bin (aufgrund meiner Ausgangsdaten PSA 40, Gleason 8) am überlegen, ob ich meinen Urologen darauf ansprechen soll, neben Trenantone noch Abirateron (oder Enzalutamid, Apalutamid) zu nehmen.

Oder bin ich da jetzt völlig falsch unterwegs?

Georg hatte mich im Beitrag 217
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...023#post137023
bereits auf die Nebenwirkungen der Spritze hingewiesen und hatte Bicalutamid favorisiert. Aufgrund der PSA-Entwicklung habe ich aber jetzt die Befürchtung, dass Bicalutamid bei mir nicht wirkt, weswegen ich grundsätzlich über den Wechsel zur Spritze nachdenke.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Rückmeldungen.

mfg

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

bin immer noch am überlegen, ob mein Plan richtig ist (weiß man natürlich immer erst später).

Da ich nach weiteren Lektüren / Informationen aber immer noch nicht fündig geworden bin, nochmals meine Frage 1, die mich quasi primär interessiert:

Falls für den PSA-Anstieg auf 0,40 eine oder mehrere Metastasen ursächlich sind und diese bei einem weiteren Anstieg dann mittels PSMA-PET/CT sichtbar wären: Verschwinden diese, wenn ich mir in ca. 14 Tagen  eine Ein-Monatsspritze Trenantone geben lasse und der PSA dadurch wieder sinkt?? Oder bleiben die Metastasen dann trotzdem weiterhin sichtbar (es heißt ja, erst ab PSA > 0,5 könnte eine Bildgebung erfolgreich sein).

Bin mir einfach unschlüssig, ob ich mit der Umstellung der Therapie von Bicalutamid auf Trenantone nicht doch noch warten sollte, um ggfls. eine konkrete Bestrahlung/Behandlung von Metastasen in diesem Stadium zu ermöglichen.

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen / Meinungen bzw. Erfahrungen.

mfg

----------


## Georg_

Nach der OP hattest du eine Salvage-Bestrahlung und es wurde empfohlen, danach 2 Jahre Bicalutamid zu nehmen, um die Wirkung der Bestrahlung zu verbessern. Nach dieser Bestrahlung gilt die "magische Grenze" von 0,5 ng/ml nicht mehr, die vor der Salvage-Bestrahlung angewendet wurde. Mit 0,4 ng/ml ist dein PSA Wert angestiegen, aber bei weitem noch nicht besorgniserregend. Führe die Bicalutamid-Therapie zuende und mache danach irgendwann ein PSMA PET/CT. Die Leitlinien sagen, man soll in dieser Situation den Anstieg des PSA Wertes nicht mit einer Hormontherapie "bekämpfen". Sie zitieren Studien, nach denen man genauso lange lebt, wenn man später anfängt. Später wäre z.B. ein PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml. Meist fangen Urologe und Patient früher an.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dieter,

zu deiner Frage 2 meine ich anderswo im Forum eine Antwort von Georg gelesen zu haben, dass ohne Nachweis von Knochenmetastasen die Kombination mit Abirateron nicht der Leitlinie entspricht, obwohl sie nach dem verlinkten Thread einen Überlebensvorteil bietet. Ob man in deiner Situation mit Trenantone besser wartet, um es später gleichzeitig mit Abirateron nehmen zu können, scheint unklar. Immerhin hättest du mit Abwarten noch die Chance, dass sich eine Metastase findet, die bestrahlt werden kann.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte vergessen darauf hinzuweisen, dass die von mir unter Frage 2 verlinkte Studie sich auf neu diagnostizierte Patienten bezieht, die sich für eine Strahlentherapie entschieden haben. Bei einem PSA Wert von 0,4 ng/ml nach Salvage-Bestrahlung ist diese Therapie nicht vorgesehen.

Karl, so ganz stimmt das mit den Knochenmetastasen nicht. Man soll gem. Leitlinie auch bei M1a, also Lymphknotenmetastasen außerhalb des Beckens, Abirateron ergänzen. Dies ist bei Dieter aber nicht gegeben.

----------


## dieter286

Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen. Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt über die Hinweise die richtigen Fundstellen für meine aktuelle Situation gefunden habe. (mit den verschiedenen Begrifflichkeiten komme ich immer wieder ins schleudern)

S3-Leitlinie, Oktober 2021: 
*TZ 7.2.1. Therapie des PSA-Rezidivs und der PSA-Persistenz nach radikaler Prostatektomie* insb. die Empfehlungen 7.10 bis 7.12.

*7.1. Definition und Diagnostik des Tumorrezidivs,* Empfehlung zu 7.7, 2. Absatz

sowie Basiswissen (Erster Rat)* 9.19.7** Und was kommt nach der Salvage-Behandlung?
*
Da mein Urologe schon von Beginn an (abweichend zur Empfehlung des Tumorboards) der Meinung war, statt Bicalutamid die Spritzen zu wählen, möchte ist dies mit den genannten Beschreibungen mit ihm nochmals diskutieren. 

(Noch) nicht gefunden habe ich den Hinweis von Georg:



> Die Leitlinien sagen, man soll in dieser Situation den Anstieg des PSA Wertes nicht mit einer Hormontherapie "bekämpfen".


Vielleicht steht dies auch nirgends so und man muss es quasi aus den verschiedenen Empfehlungen als Konsequenz ableiten. Hier wäre ich noch für eine kurze Erläuterung dankbar. 

Da ich im Forum immer wieder lese, dass Patienten bei PSA-Anstieg auch immer wieder die Medikamente zur Bekämpfung wechseln, bin ich da noch irritiert.

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Mfg

----------


## Georg_

Ich bezog mich auf Punkt 7.19 "Die hormonablative Therapie ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie"

----------


## dieter286

Vielen Dank Georg für die nochmalige Info! Ich bleibe bei Bicalutamid. Je nach weiterem PSA dann gfls. ein PSMA-PET/CT.

Bin mal gespannt wie mein Urologe auf meine Entscheidung reagiert - immerhin schon das 2. mal, dass ich *nicht* seiner Empfehlung folge. Ist ja irgendwie nicht immer so einfach, zumindest meint man das.....

mfg

----------


## adam 60

Moin Dieter,



> PSA erneut gestiegen:
> Januar 22: ≤0,07
> April 22: 0,13
> Juli 22: 0,17
> Oktober 22: 0,40


wie man sehen kann war der Nadir unter Bica bei Dir am 30.11.21 bei 0,06 ng/ml
danach ging es wieder aufwärts mit dem PSA.
kann ja sein das es keine Wirkung mehr hat.
bei weiterem steigen des PSA würde ich es nicht mehr nehmen.
Bei mir hat die Bica Therapie 11 Monate gewirkt, danach PSA Anstieg.
ich hab das Bica dann abgesetzt.
lg
Adam

----------


## dieter286

Telefonat mit Urologe: 
Ist mit meiner Entscheidung einverstanden und kann die Begründungen nachvollziehen. Einen sofortigen Wechsel zur Spitze hätte er jedoch favorisiert, ggfls. in Verbindung mit einer Tablette (z.B. Enzalutamid). Gerne hätte er noch eine PSA-Messung vor Weihnachten veranlasst (da müsste der PSA bereits ausreichend angestiegen sein) - habe ich jedoch abgelehnt.

@adam: der Urologe befürchtet das ähnlich  mal sehen was die Ergebnisse in 3 Monaten zeigen 

.allerdings habe ich da eine neue Baustelle: Osteoporose; habe dazu einen eigenen Thread aktiviert:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...Beginn-der-ADT!!

mfg

----------

